# Dr. G's Favourite Commercial



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Dr. G must love the new Sprint commercial with the 200 doxies. 200 weiner dogs running around in a coral.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, my son and I finally saw this commercial and we rolled with laughter. These were mainly short-haired dachshunds, and Daisy and Rootie are standard wire-haired doxies. Still, it was typical of doxies to scurry around as they did in the commercial. They love to cuddle together when they sleep, but outside, they rush around to look for a badger hole.....or any hole, in an attempt to dig and root out whatever is in that hole. Dachshund actually translates out to mean "badger hound" in German.


----------



## buck (Jan 10, 2003)

weiner dogs are a vastly underused comedic tool


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I saw that commercial and immediately thought of the good Dr. What a hoot.  It was a dachshund deluge indeed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I can only wonder if they were all real, or a computer generated crew, outside of a few real short haired doxies.

While I have your attention, a quick question re resolution. I see your point about changing the resolution on an LCD, but what might be the effect of running the PB into a computer monitor and then changing the resolution? PosterBoy explained the physics behind the LCD display, I am just not sure the changeover effects when using a notebook as a desktop replacement of a CPU while maintaining the monitor. Any thoghts of this matter?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There are completely separate video control panels for the separate monitors - it's always been an area where Macs are way ahead. You set separate rez and move the "virtual monitors" until the mouse moves smoothly between screens. Always a cool mac feature.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, once again, thanks for the info.


----------



## sniper (Mar 9, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*what might be the effect of running the PB into a computer monitor and then changing the resolution?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

a broken pb with a different resolution


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sniper, what I would like to do is to keep the PB's resolution at it's intended default, and to then run it into a CRT for those times when I need to use text, but change the resolution to 800 X 800. Thus, all the iPhoto and iMovie work is done on the PB without any change of resolution, but CRT monitor work has a change of resolution. Why would this result in a broken PB?


----------



## sniper (Mar 9, 2002)

i was making a joke around your use of the phrase "running the PB into a computer monitor." i was saying that if you were to crash the two together, i would bet that the monitor would win the fight.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sniper, now I understand. At 730AM, before my morning cup of coffee, my "joke sensor" is on "stunned" (a Newfoundland term meaning "dense" or "dimwitted"). Don't tell Peter S. that I missed the punchline, or I shall be retired from the comedy duo of Peter S. and Dr.G.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Dr. G I missed it too. Sniper has a subtle sense of humour - some would say warped  but we'll call it subtle bein' polite n' all.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Quote from Dr G <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Don't tell Peter S. that I missed the punchline, <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
OK, THAT'S IT!!! the deals off!....no more duo. Right over you head it went. Sniper, you are invited to replace Dr G, since you were the one to come up with the winning stumper.
I can believe that Macdoc missed it, but YOU!!...we were supposed to be a honed comedy team (warped as it may be) frolicking in whimsical, offbeat jokes and puns. The shame of it all.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Woe is me!!! A lifetime preparing for this moment and it is shot down by a sniper. Now, I guess it's back to third-rate clubs with my solo act -- Dr.G. and his Dynamic Duo of Dancing Doxies. Alas! From a classic line in "On The Waterfront" -- "I could of been a contender!"


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Now, I guess it's back to third-rate clubs with my solo act -- Dr.G. and his Dynamic Duo of Dancing Doxies. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
You mean, it's even as good as third rate?? Those four-legged hairy weiners are better than I anticipated./


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I'll have you know that my doxies have classical ballet training. They once did "Swan Lake" at the Berlin Opera House and Weiner Hut.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

I'll bet they look very cute in their tutus and their adagios must be something to behold. "Et tutu, Brute"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Poetry in motion!" was what the European Herald Tribune stated in their review of the ballet. "Mein Gott!!!" was the headline in the Berlin paper.


----------



## sniper (Mar 9, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Peter Scharman:
*Sniper, you are invited to replace Dr G, since you were the one to come up with the winning stumper.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

i'm flattered, but i just couldn't live with myself if i broke up such a venerable duo.

to quote tenacious d, "couldn't split up kato and nash. couldn't split up tango and cash." i couldn't split up pete s. and doc g.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bless you, Sniper. Now, if we can only convince Peter that greatness is only a curtain rise away and the venerable Broadway stage..........then the Grammy's.......a made for TV movie and a few Emmey awards.......and then it's on to a movie and an Oscar for best picture. All if he says yes.

Tune in later for the exciting conclusion of this saga of Peter S. and Dr.G...........or "Once Bitten, Twice Buried -- The Rise and Fall and Rebirth of Vaudeville".


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> "Once Bitten, Twice Buried <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Is that the "Doxie Motto"? I'm still pondering the reunion thing.......hmmm, you seem contrite, but should you be forgiven?. I'll ask Gord Campbell what he'd do.







Go, get'em doxies!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, that doesn't look much like a badger!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*Peter, that doesn't look much like a badger!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yeah, it's the wrong color... aren't they grey with a black and white head. They're also rather pudgy. You don't want to be on the receiving end of one of those grumpy critters...


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Peter, that doesn't look much like a badger! <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I know that, but are those frustrated (they hate wearing tutus) doxies that fussy?? It was the closest thing I could find, and I'll bet the doxies would gladly chase any earth creature down their hole. For someone looking for forgiveness, you're being awfully hard on me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, Kosh is partly correct, in that badgers are the colors he mentioned, but they are not pudgy. As for forgiveness, I am playing the hand that was dealt to me. We could call it a draw and continue our quest to stardom???? Whatever your decision, I have some fresh coffee brewed and I am willing to share.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I am playing the hand that was dealt to me <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
"Go, fish! "...or "I see you, and raise you five", whichever game we're playing now.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, poker is my game, but I would rather call it a draw and go back to being a comedy team. Now, with Mel Lastman about to declare that he will not run for mayor of TO in the next election, he could help run our gift shop at the Lake Kyoto hotel, and assist with the bus boy work when the crowds start to come in for our show. What do you think? A truce?


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Welllll, hmmm, gosh....OK, you're back in. I don't think having Mel as a busboy would be good. He's liable to say something stupid and offensive to the clientele. "To Lake Kyoto he should not go to" is the theme of my opinion. However, he might be able to teach the doxies some tricks, like hiding from the badgers or putting a paw in their mouth while standing on two legs. If it doesn't work, we'll call it a "Melfunction" Hahahaha .....Melfunction....a new term for the Toronto lingo dictionary (unabridged). You heard it here first, folks!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*Peter, Kosh is partly correct, in that badgers are the colors he mentioned, but they are not pudgy. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hmmm... maybe pudgy isn't the right word. But aren't their bodies rather wide. I seem to remember they're wide and not skinny. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, wide, flat and mean.

Peter, you should be a linguist! Thanks for the reunion, and I shall agree that Mel will be restricted to dish washing, where he will not be seen by the public and disgrace us with his typical "melfunction" statements. Malaprop Mel will be his dishwashers nickname.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Peter, you should be a linguist! <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
You mean, maybe a "cunning linguist"?...no, wait that's something sexual, I think.
OOhh!, oohh!, I've got a brain storm...more "Mel" terminologies. We could coin the state of people's feelings of Mel as "melcontent" although they might not fell "melicious" toward him. He's become a "melignant" growth in the side of the Torontonians, and if not cured, the political doctors could be accused of "melpractice" Oh, I could go on, but I don't want to make everyone ill. I shall call all my new-coined terms "melapropisms". Top that for a pun!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, hopefully the CSIS folks are not monitoring this forum for "melicious" comments about our politicians, or we are in one "mel of a hess!" (an oldie, but a goodie).


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> we are in one "mel of a hess!" <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ooooh. I forgot that one! One point for Dr G


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, at least you won't be the "last man" to get this pun.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> "last man" <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Stop it!!!, you're killing me!! Now I know how I make others suffer


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A murderer??? Not bloody likely!!! I guess that I am just a "melicious melcontent" dedicated to making your life a "melody" of laughter and mirth. Send in the clowns.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

The "melicious" folks of Toronto should not offer "melediction" or wish "melaise" to "meladroit" Mel. He means not to be "meleficient" and certainly not a "melefactor". We should not make him feel so "melancholy" as to move to "Melasia" where he would feel "meladjusted" and "melcontent". He would with age become a "melformed" figure, suffer from heart "melfunction" and be vulnerable to "melaria". That may be a "meladaption" of the scenario, but it is without "meliciousness" God bless you, Mel, good luck, and may the "Lastman" win.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

"Mel, good luck"?

Don't you think he has used up his fair share of it?

Cheating on his wife for 14 years. Siring 2 children and not supporting them. Saying he didn't want to go to Africa for afraid of being the main course. Threatening to kill Colin Vaughn, the late CITY-TV political beat reporter, in public nonetheless.

I think Mel's version of hell is that he will live a long life hounded by his wife. Now that would be "melodramatic."

Overheard at a recent luncheon. "Mel! Stand up! Oh sorry, you already are."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

As I said earlier, this is shaping up to be one "mel of a hess".

Good morning, all.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Good morning! What no Mellita brewing this morning?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Fresh roasted beans and freshly boiled fresh water for a fresh cup of coffee.

This message was brought to you by the Friendly Fresh Federation.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *What no Mellita brewing this morning?* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Did you catch that one Dr G? ... Mel-ita.  
Lotus, was that intentional or was that just blind luck? 
Friendly Fresh Federation?? On Jarvis St. in Toronto they used to have a hooker group called the Friendly Flesh Federation


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Isn't it amazing how the mention of a TV ad can lead to 3 pages of silliness?? Great, huh?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

what i find even more amazing is how one stupid city, on two seperate nights, got itself setup for 8 years of silliness.

(that's voting for mel 2 terms in case i was being too vague)

maybe mel has a chance to be movie star - The Lord of the Rings: Final Chapter - Mel plays and old and silly Frodo Baggins - wouldn't be much of a stretch for mel.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, soon the fine folks in TO won't have Mel to kick around anymore (with apologies to Richard "Melhouse" Nixon). 

On a similar comedic note, I have been approached by the creative staff of the "This Hour Has 22 Minutes" TV show, and they want to put our act on as a segment. Now that they have Colin M., a non-Newfoundlander, on the show, they find you are acceptable. I had to supply a character reference, and put up a $3 deposit, but we are ready for prime time. Uncle Miltie went from the vaudeville stage to the small screen.......we will be reversing the process. What do you say?


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I had to supply a character reference, and put up a $3 deposit, <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
You found a favorable character reference for me?? Wow, that's lucky. Did it cost you much? And a $3.00 deposit as well....this must be some kind of big time production to be that stringent. How small of a screen will we be starting on (5" B&W?) I'd like to be able to make it up to a 27" flat screen. Let's start rehearsing! We could recruit a third goofball and be the comedy group The Three MacStooges. Who do you wanna be?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Actually, the character reference was for Peter X. Scharman, but they did not look too closely at the character reference. The $3 deposit is on your personalized coffee mug, which has to be returned at the end of the stint. I have negotiated a starting salary of $129,359.13 per 3-minute episode. If these first 13 episodes are successful, we move up to a 5-minute spot at an even $250,000 per episode. I had to agree to take over Rick Mercer's "Talking to Americans", since I speak their language, but this won't involve you to work any extra. I have already signed my contract at the local CBC here in St.John's. Might I also put your "X" on the dotted line??????


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Definitely sign me up. That's almost as much as I'm making now and should be a lot more fun. Commuting to Newfoundland might be a drag, though. Maybe I could move in with you for a while. I'm very good at household chores and like to play with dogs (Roxy, Foxy, whos got the Doxie and other games) This is so exciting!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, actually, Salter Street Films produces "This Hour" and it is filmed in Halifax. We would have summer off, since we will be at the hotel. I shall sign your name and deduct the standard "finder's fee" and "management fee", although I shall give you a most favored rate. More later.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I am faxing you our contracts. As you will notice, I deducted the appropriate fees from your salary, which came to $129,358.00. Thus, your starting salary will be $1.13 per episode. In that this windfall has come my way, I bought you the coffee cup, so there will not be any $3 deposit. I booked you a room at the Lord Nelson. I trust that you won't mind sharing your room with Daisy and Rootie? Welcome aboard the comedy train, partner!!!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Thus, your starting salary will be $1.13 per episode. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I guess I shouldn't be surprised. So, after one night at the Lord Nelson, I'll be bankrupt. I knew it was too good to be true....so sad! If I don't sign the contract, you'll not get any management (aka funds misappropriation) fees. Ironic eh?


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Peter I guess I was just feeling meloncholy, Mel was so much fun. Mellita is just another melorism(actually should be Melitta) BTW if you are going to deal with Dr. G. you need a new business agent.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, since you will be sharing the room with the doxies, I shall pay for this suite. Actually, it is money that they have earned in their own short career as Dr.G's Dynamic Dancing Doxie Duo. They earned more that Jim Carey, making them two pampered pups. Thus, the $1.13 is free and clear........tax-free in fact, in that this is part of a Canadian Heritage and Culture Grant. Don't spend it all in one place, however.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> the $1.13 is free and clear........ Don't spend it all in one place, however. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Oh, that's good news. Burger King has 99¢ specials, so I'll be able to get one round meal per day as well as accomodation. What more could I ask for?? 
Lotus....are you there? Did you have a better management deal for me? I'm feeling that maybe Dr G is trying to take advantage of me. I should be worth at least $5.00 per episode


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry Peter, even at $5.00 an episode, you will still end up with $1.30, assuming you will have to pay for doggie food as the doxies will be rooming with you. Go for an expense account!I would have to charge at least 10% and I've had a better offer from a west coast film company.Good Luck.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I've had a better offer from a west coast film company.Good Luck <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
When's the farewell party? I don't need you OR Dr G to take my money. I'm calling Don King in the morning. This is how he'll react to the opportunity.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, you drive a hard bargain. Such is Life. I did get us a signing bonus, however, and since your name is on the contract, I shall honor this committment and send you the check. It shall be a teller's check made out to you in the amount of $375,729,713,13. Oh, I forgot to tell you that you had to replace Don McLean at Hockey Night in Canada while I was on the road doing the "Talking to Americans" skit. Too bad you want to split up the team so soon. I won't bother you with the amount that I have been offered by Fox in the US to syndicate our OWN variety show!!! Such is Life.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Peter, Don King won't be interested, today his his day at the hair stylists and then he has to deal with Tyson. Dr. G. your new offer is more than generous, I shall suggest that Peter accept. When do I get my 10%?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lotus, I was going to suggest 20%, but we can send the rest to ehMax for his new server and Cancun retirement fund.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Excellent idea. With my 10% I can retire---I forgot--- I'm already retired. It should cover my expenses to Salt Spring.Do you have Peter's signature on the dotted line?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lotus, no word from Peter yet. I shall send your check for $37.5 million via registered mail. This will be 5% from both of us. If Fox picks up our concept and creates a show around this act, I can see us catching up to the McCain brothers in terms of wealth by Easter...the Fronfman family by Canada Day...and Bill Gates by Labor Day. We shall see.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

This melodramtic comedy show is still going on? You're already at page 5. You guys have got to take this show on the road...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, just waiting on Peter. As they say, "The show must go on!"


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Kosh, guess you didn't realize what a tangled web of intrigue you started. I am reading the book "That's Not What We Meant to Do" about the unintended consequences of our actions.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lotus, on a philosophical note, each person's life has the potential to touch (i.e., affect) the lives of others, either directly or indirectly. The consequences may be on a temporal level, a metaphysical state or an existential state. If one agrees with "chaos theory", then there is an ultimate "order" and pattern to all of these "cause and effect" relationships. Thus, causality may either be viewed as a positive or a negative, depending upon our schema (i.e., background knowledge and experiences which influence our perspectives).

In the final analysis, be careful what you start and try to follow "the beat of your own drummer"

So endeth the lesson.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Good morning, gentlemen and fellow collegues (now that I'm a celebrity, I have to be fake and sincere). Can you believe we're up to page 5 with this light-hearted drivel? It must be an ehMac record (trophies?) and beats many of the "intellectual" threads. So much to reply to since last night...here goes...
Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> It shall be a teller's check made out to you in the amount of $375,729,713,13. Oh, I forgot to tell you that you had to replace Don McLean at Hockey Night in Canada while I was on the road doing the "Talking to Americans" skit <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
(I think you meant RON McLean...Don McLean sang American Pie---a good trivia question for "Talking With Americans")
That's finally an appropriate agreement.
Can you spell "r e t i r e m e n t" ? To take example from The Bare Naked Ladies....no more Kraft dinner (or maybe more Kraft dinner) and all my friends will get a K car (used of course) That should really go over big!! ...I love to be generous. (They should be just as humble and grateful as I will be with all my fame and fortune)

Lotus wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Do you have Peter's signature on the dotted line? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
HA! Peter's been waiting on the sideline until DR G sweated enough to cough up my share. He NEEDS me to watch his doxies at the hotel, you know.

DR G wrote:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I can see us catching up to the McCain brothers in terms of wealth by Easter...the Fronfman family by Canada Day <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Is that the famous Fronfman family from Flin Flon?









Kosh wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> This melodramtic comedy show is still going on? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE> Another "mel" pun. Let's not let this theme die. We gotta keep Mel alive so we can keep up the "melapropisms"

Dr G wrote:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> "The show must go on!"
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I was once a cobbler (really!) and as Ed Sullovan and my staff used to say "It's a really big _shoe_" Let's take it on the road (hidden pun) and test it out!

PS Dr G previously wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Dr.G's Dynamic Dancing Doxie Duo.<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> If they were to market an orange crystal juice drink to students, would it be named "Dr.G's Dynamic Dancing Doxie Duo Tang"??


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, Don McLean is the evil clone from a combo of Ron McLean and Don Cherry. Go figure CBC and their salary policy!

""Dr.G's Dynamic Dancing Doxie Duo Tang"!!!! A great idea, especially if they want to sponsor our show. I think Kraft owns Tang, General Mills owns Kraft, Bank of America owns General Mills, Exxon-Mobil owns Bank of America, and General Electric owns Exxon-Mobil. Whatever, when we can buy out Bill Gates and force him to use a Mac, then I shall be pleased.

Glad that you liked your contract. The perks make up for the low CBC salary.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> we can buy out Bill Gates and force him to use a Mac, then I shall be pleased. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Who knows what lurks in his private closet,,,,whooo knows!? (Maybe he has a Judy Doll sitting in front of it) How else would he have learned to copy the look of a Mac OS? It's all "Windows" dressing


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by lotus:
*Kosh, guess you didn't realize what a tangled web of intrigue you started. I am reading the book "That's Not What We Meant to Do" about the unintended consequences of our actions.







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Well, I thought it would spark some discussion on Dr.G's doxies, but I didn't see it going on such a hilarious tangent...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Peter Scharman:
*Kosh wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> This melodramtic comedy show is still going on? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE> Another "mel" pun. Let's not let this theme die. We gotta keep Mel alive so we can keep up the "melapropisms"
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I thought I'd try my hand at a "mel" pun.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, there is a "melicious" streak in you. Why the dislike of ML? Someone must have liked him at some point, in that he WAS voted in to office.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Did you ever see Donato's cartoon showing little Mel sitting on the nose of Ontario Premier Harris? It looked like a tumor and the doctor gave his prognosis "well it is MELignant, but you should be able to remove it in 3 years".
I don't know what the fuss is about, everybody loved Mel, I stayed up half the night watching election results and Mel and Hazel Mac. were so far ahead of everyone it was a joke.
We should all call him on his melphone and bid him fond farewell.

Dr.G, the book I am reading is about reform and its unintended consequences in 20th century America. Even the best laid plans go wrong. The Chaos Theory is alive and well.

Finally, I shall donate my 37.5 mellion (as soon as it arrives) to you and Peter for contributing to one of the longest threads in ehMac history. Of course it will leave me destitute, but as you say the show must go on.

There's no business like show business.
Break a leg.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lotus, keep your money. I would not want to see you destitute. Personally, I am giving all of my money to food banks, the Salvation Army, the School Lunch Program, and a shelter here in St.John's for abused women. My needs are simple.

Good morning, Peter. Great day for the race......the human race.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Lotus, keep your money. I would not want to see you destitute. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Now, why'd you go and say that? We need to be "in sync" if we're to be a team. We need to be tough business partners. First you were a scrooge and tried to take almost all my salary in management fees, and now you're Mr. Philanthropist and are making me look cheap and cold-hearted. If Lotus were to become destitute (we control our own destiny), then he could move into one of the shelters you support. You could retain your wealth and still look generous and unselfish. Kinda like Bill Gates,...yeah, Bill....he's a good role model to follow. Your eratic pecuniary (I know you like Latin roots) behaviour is worrying me....can this partnership really work? Will we end up like Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis? (You might end up as the next Nutty Professor)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, great icon. 

Yes, we should have discussed bankrupting Lotus, but I have an old dog that we had to take into the vet this morning. In the Jewish faith, a "good deed" is called a "mitzvah". I figured a mitzvah for another little more time with Rags might be a deal God might consider. Actually, I'd give my entire comedy team salary for a bit more time with Rags. Still, she is 14 1/2 and has lived a good life, and I don't want to see her suffer. We shall see.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Of course it will leave me destitute <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Very gracious of you. You should feel fulfilled, as it is "better to give than receive" and I always feel better receiving. We'll buy you lunch sometime.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This is for MinkTea -- I sent you some info about doxies. Let me know if you received it and if that answers your questions.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Sounds like Rags has had a good life.It is a very difficult time when your family pet reaches the time when you have to make a decision. Over the years I have lost 3 black labs and it never gets any easier.Hopefully Rags will be with you for awhile longer.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thank you, lotus, for your kind words. I guess only a pet owner truly appreciates what it means to have to make this final decision. Still, so long as she is not suffering, and will still eat and go outside, she will be the matriarch of the pack.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mink Tea,
Cam,
The only problem with mini-doxies is that they are prone to back problems, moreso than the standard size dachshund. This isbecause there is less body to support the spine. I know that this sounds foolish, but it is a consideration. There is no special care that doxies need that you would not 
experience with other puppies. Be very careful to buy from a reputable 
breeder, and not a puppy mill, since mini-doxies are a favorite of these mills 

and most of them have inbred problems. Obviously, doxies need love
and 

attention, and they like to run around, but don't need great amount of
outdoor 

space. Indoors, stairs, especially for the mini, may be problematic,
causing 

back problems. Jumping off beds is something that should not be done,
although 

our doxies do it all the time. Again, this may cause back problems.

That is all that is specific to doxies, and especially mini-doxies. 
Good 

luck and let me know how you make out on this doxie mission.

Paix,

Marc Glassman


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

I nursed an old black lab during his final year and I know the emotion you feel. He and I were good buddies and I'll never forget the look in his eyes when the vet wheeled his weakened body away for the last time. One of the sadder moments in my life, but fortunately, time does heal.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

(Back on the comic thread track).. It is honorable (but not good management in this corporate world) that you would share your comedy team fortune to help out Lotus and to offer up your wealth to have more time with Rags. Dare I say it is heart-warming "Riches to Rags" sentiment. (I hope that wasn't insensitive, but I couldn't let that pun go wasted). 
We must move forward....we have a comedy routine to polish up so we can pay all these obligations. Let's get the details worked...who's on first, what's on second, Idunno who's the manager, where do I go for makeup, who's name goes on the billboard first? ....so many details to work out. I'm getting scared...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, fear not, since a quality performance onstage or on TV is in my blood. Thus, I shall worry for the both of use and "we shall overcome!" You may have top billing, in that Peter S. and Dr.G. flows better than Dr.G. and Peter S. Fame and fortune mean little to me, so we can concentrate of keeing our fans laughing.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Fame and fortune mean little to me <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
That explains why whenever I drop your name, people say "Dr G!!!......who the hell is he??" And I say, "He doesn't care if you know his name, but his spirit is deep within our ehMac community". And they retort, "You own a Mac?...why don't you get a real computer? There's no software for those things" And I say, "Yeah, but if it's good enough for DR G to want to own one, it's good enough for anyone" And they say, "Losers!!" And so, that is the burden that we who appreciate "different" tastes, methods and thinking must bear to uphold our individuality. Famouslessness (is that a word?) and lack of fortune are inherent attributes for many of us. The famous are the minority within the minority.
I have NO idea where all this came from, but I'll shut up now.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I have pledged my "fame, fortune and sacred honor" to my country, profession and stage personna.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G.,

Since you hold dual citizenship. just what is your country?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, lest you forget we are ehMacLanders (rhymes with Newfoundlanders). 

Join me in song -- 
God bless, ehMacLand,
Land that I love.
Stand beside her, 
and guide her, 
etc, etc.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

That refrain reminds me of "Deer Hunter" when they all sing a very similar song at the end of the film.

Once of my all time favourites.

After all, the boys all came from a small PA town and were all of Ukrainian heritage.

Michael Cimino, director, lived down there and fell in love with the people. This info. relayed to me by a CBC producer that is a long time friend and has a cottage only meters from mine. I mentioned my love of the film and she explained Mr. Cimino's reasons for making it..

Also explains my love of Roling Rock beer. "Same as it ever was."

Ukrainians from the same region my parents came from.

Notice the sign outisde the hall where the reception took place.

"Lemko Hall"

Lemko people are located in far Western Ukraine and into areas of Poland and then Czechoslovakia - an area caled "Lemkyvschina"


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

My daughters dog was the canine star in the movie "Desire". I was going to suggest that she could give the "dancing doxies" some important pointers, but then I remembered she played a dead puppy. Not much help there! But she could teach the doxies how to suck up the humane society and the stage crew.

You and Peter don't have to worry about my welfare, because after hearing of my plight, Mel has offered his condo in Toronto.He is even willing to throw in the chauffeur and chef. Now if the food bank comes through!!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Now if the food bank comes through!! <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
If you hire out the limo for sightseeing tours, you could make enough to buy your meals. "Food Bank" is an interesting term. Only the poor get to go there and the only "compounding" you'll get on food left on deposit will be mold. So many things to ponder....hmmm......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lotus, the offer was made, and you may choose to do with it as you please. Maybe we should all donate our windfall to the various foodbanks throughout Canada. There are many far worse off that any of are right now, and we should count this as a blessing. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

On to 100 topic posts in this thread!!!!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

We sure know how to keep them rolling, eh, Dr G. This honed skill should serve us well in our comedy show. Has the Enforcer unit made it through the snow to your house yet? Shouldn't be much longer. I hope they're not in a bad mood when they finally find you. Have you seen The Two Towers yet? Their marching drone is very similar. Listen for it and be afraid.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, the Enforcement unit arrived right on schedule and I have them outside claring off my driveway. They had a cup of coffee, a muffin and played with the doxies. After they are done with the shoveling, I shall let them come in and warm up. I have the movie trilogy of "Wallace and Grommit" which they seem to enjoy, so we will watch that and have some popcorn and hot chocolate.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

We should rename this thread to the Dr. G and Peter comedy hour... or would that be the Peter and Dr. G comedy hour? Or the Dr. G and Peter variety hour... can't forget the dancing doxies...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, you started this thread, so you should have some place in our billing. How about Peter the Terminator...Kosh the Originator...and Dr.G's Den of Dancing Doxies? Or we might undertake a Broadway revival of "Hello Dolly", renamed "Hello Doxies"? We should run this by Peter first, however.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*Kosh, you started this thread, so you should have some place in our billing. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

You can put me in the credits as Executive Producer... aren't those the guys that do nothing, but get paid the big money?


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Or we might undertake a Broadway revival of "Hello Dolly", renamed "Hello Doxies"? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Let me think about this one for a while....NO! Talk about goin' to the dogs. Since you miraculously managed to tame the venerable Enforcer unit, maybe you could teach them circus tricks that could be performed during our show intermissions. The Dancing Doxies could be part of the act. We'll put ribbons in their hair and dress them in tutus and make them spin round and round and round. Genius eh,?


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Kosh wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> You can put me in the credits as Executive Producer... aren't those the guys that do nothing, but get paid the big money? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Do nothing and take our money, and you'll be the "executed" producer


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Maybe time for Dr. G and Peter to take their "act" to the Catskills and get ready for Broadway?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, is this a vote of support for our act, or a request to discontinue this thread? The former is a vote of confidence in the rebirth of vaudeville, while the latter is a note of censorship.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Wow...I went back and read all 100 posts on this thread just to see what hot topic was burning up all of the ehMac bandwidth. Now that 've read it I'm...well...still not sure.

Would I be disrespectful by quoting Shakespear at this point?

"much ado about nothing"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macnutt, I did not start the post, but it somehow has taken on a life of its own. However, it is an example of the diversity of interests here in ehMacLand.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

It certainly is a good example of the diversity of _something_ here at ehMac.  

Just not sure what that "something" is....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Now, now, let's not start to throw stones. If you would like a bit in our comedy team, I would have to run it by Peter S. You need not believe in our form of wit and satire, but it does add a bit of spice to this forum.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

A bit of spice? It adds a lot, all contained in this mini-special-only-for-sale-on-TV 104 post thread! You can purchase your own for only payments of 29.95/month for the rest of your life!!!

The posts are very interesting, although I've found it tedious when having to play catchup on 5 pages of banter... but c'est la vie...

Umm please tell me Dr. G, but saying the spice thing You WILL not be doing Spice Girls impression and otherways to "Spice" this place up, please tell me you won't for the sanity of us all...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chealion, no, I only do my own form of stand up comedy, no impressions. I had them rolling in the streets of Calgary with laughter over my real stories about my teaching in Waycross, Georgia.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chealion, the doxie Sprint commercial was what started this commercial in the first place with an entry by Kosh.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Good morning Dr G and all! I've gotten the family out the door, had my coffee, read the Globe, and soon it's out the door to get some work done. But first, an ehMac check-in.
Macnutt wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>* It certainly is a good example of the diversity of something here at ehMac. 

Just not sure what that "something" is.... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Well, Dr G, myself and any others participating in this thread probably aren't sure either, but, you know what?...we're having some fun in the otherwise bland, impersonable and often lifeless world of the net. Call it online socializing, silliness, inane drivel, or whatever, and you may be right....but it makes for light, quick, smile-inducing posts throughout the day to break up the mundane. I read and used to participate in some of the serious, more intellectual topics, but often find them too time cosuming to keep on top of and reply in timely fashion. I have fun with these short "hit and run" light hearted and humourous topic posts. They help make my day. If macnutt, macspectrum and any other macperson don't feel this is either purposeful or even relevant to anything, that's OK....just don't crtiticize us for our silliness, and we won't criticize any of the other threads that appear on ehMac that we find stupid. Afterall, Dr G and I will soon be a famous act and won't have time for this anyway.
How do you the rest of the contributors feel??


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Peter, I second your thoughts, 

All the world's a stage and you and Dr.G are giving us a laugh every day.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Dr. G - That is why I said finally as I've been following the thread.

Peter - Have a good day, and three cheers for the comedy duo!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Lotus wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Peter, I second your thoughts, <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Thanks for the support Lotus and Chealion. I was afraid my neck might have been sticking out too far and alone. Hard to imagine we've strung this out to 8 pages (so far). This may become the record holder for the longest thread with no real theme or world -solving content. Time well wasted!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

TEN PAGES OR BUST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Actually, I agree with Peter's view of this thread. We have meant no harm, no doxies were hurt or tested upon in this thread, we have not belittled anyone nor added to the "gathering storm" that seems to be slowly enveloping the world. Thus, for one brief moment, we may all sit back and


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Moi? Criticize?

No quarter asked for and none given.

Dr. G and Peter can take this thread where they wish and macnutt and I can move it elsewhere if we want.

Social democracy in action !!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, I am all for social democracy. Let the dynamics of the wit/satire/intelligence/empathy/tolerance take this thread to the "ends of the earth".


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

or to paraphrase from another post, that paraphrased a famous quote;

"Cry Havoc! And, let loose the dogs of social democracy!"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Don't forget that old Civil War battle cry "Run for the hills the doxies are coming!!!!!" Along with the ironclad warships that were utilized by both sides in the US Civil War, the use of dachshunds was a feared weapon. Strangely enough, it was the US Expeditionary Force under Gen. Pershing who utilized doxies to undermine the German trenches in WWI.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> "Cry Havoc! And, let loose the dogs of social democracy!" <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
"HAVOC!!!..HAVOC!!...HAVOC!..hacoc-havoc-havoc". There, I've done my bit. Let loose the doxies of social democracy, Dr G.. There, I think they've chased away the macpersons. They almost turned this thread into a serious topic of debate. Whew!, that was close. I have to run now, but let's get this amusement ride back on track and give free admission to anyone who wants to ride along. Single file, please!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Peter,

take the blue pill

today is a blue pill day.

one blue pill only please

the leader thanks you


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, are you licensed to prescribe medication?????? Peter is in no need of scuh pills. As our unique icon master, he should be given his due respect.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*Chealion, no, I only do my own form of stand up comedy, no impressions. I had them rolling in the streets of Calgary with laughter over my real stories about my teaching in Waycross, Georgia.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*Cheers*
Finally saw the doxie Sprint commercial... its very nice...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Beam me up, Scottie, there's no intelligent life on this thread!"


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macnutt:
*Would I be disrespectful by quoting Shakespear at this point?

"much ado about nothing"
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I think the Executive Producer can get the writers to include a skit on Shakespear's "Much Ado About Nothing". Now where are those writers? Here doxies, write a skit on this. Hey if monkeys can type, I'm sure doxies, who are even smarter , can type.

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Chealion:
**Cheers*
Finally saw the doxie Sprint commercial... its very nice...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yeah, that commercial still cracks me up...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, doxies utilize the "hunt and peck" method of typing, using their long nose. They are intelligent, but very particular as to with whom they share their affection. I can't imagine 200 doxies in one commercial, however.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by lotus:
*All the world's a stage and you and Dr.G are giving us a laugh every day.







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yeah, this thread gives me a good chuckle every day... Dr.G and Peter are very creative actors. 

Man, I can't believe we made it to page 9.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, just wait until you see the thrills and chills that await all who venture into page ten. It will be a moment to remember. Until then and there.........................


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

*** shameless push to page 10 ****


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Okay...here's my little boost towards the big TEN.

Hope I didn't sound too critical in my last examination of why this thread is here.

I was actually observing , with some amusement, how far you had gotten with...well...nothing.  

(Note the smilies on my earlier post.)

Perhaps we could have a "comedy corner" around here? Moderated by the good Doctor, of course.


----------



## fül (Aug 14, 2002)

Are you guys trying to, like, create the biggest thread ever, all the while using as few insightful thoughts as possible?

If yes, I say keep up the good work.
If anyone answers no, than I suggest a round of blue pills for everyone.

Maybe we can one day print the whole thread in hardcover. It might become a best-seller, who knows... I wonder, though, who would be silly enough to read this whole thread from the beginning, a couple of weeks from now (Bjornbro, maybe?)...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Ten pages...Ten Pages...TEN PAGES...*TEN PAGES!!!*

Onward and upward and damn the topedoes......full steam ahead!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macnutt, I could not think of doing the "Classic Comedy Corner" without Peter. He and I have been through the tough times, and now we should share the limelight together. To split us up would be like salt without pepper, hot dogs without mustard, Tristan without Isolde, TO without ML.....well maybe not the latter.

Still, it is a grand idea. It would be apart from the actual "reality based" postings in the Community Centre which are far more relevant and socially redeeming. This is what the CC was created to do, and it has been utilized quite well, in my opinion. Still, laughter without tears is like.............well, you get the picture.

So, I am willing for a distinct area where the "lighter side of life" may be presented, analyzed, disected and enjoyed. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macnutt, keep in mind that when you wrote "I was actually observing , with some amusement, how far you had gotten with...well...nothing.", that the Seinfeld show was most successful with far less.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G. wrote,

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> that the Seinfeld show was most successful with far less.<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Larry David, producer of "Seinfeld", would heartily agree. His new show ("Curb your Enthusiasm") on HBO is actually mostly improvised.

Writers? We don't need no stinkin' writers !


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Are we there yet? Who would have believed that you could go so far and say so little. 10 pages, must be a record!
Just to throw a twist to this tale I think that I will sue Kosh, Infringement of copyright, royalties, whatever, as I was the first to alert Dr. G to the Sprint commercial. Dr. G will be my first witness. Kosh if you don't want to go to ehMac court we could come to an out of court settlement. I'm not greedy, a mere 2%.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The movie "Best of Show", directed and mainly written by Eugene Levy of SCTV fame, did not have a formal script. He had some experience with Catherine O'Hara, but the others had not exposure with their counterparts until they were set to shoot. The dialogue was mainly created as they went along, which is why this movie seems so real. Still, it is a great laugh, especially if you like dogs and dog shows. Please be advised that it does not have a happy ending.............the dachshunds did not even win best of breed!!!!!!!!!!!! Other than that, it is a fine way to demonstrate that there does not have to be fine writers to make a movie.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

STOP THE PRESSES!!!!!! We are on page 10!!! Where is the audio clip of the 1812 Overture?????? Where is the animated clips of Mel Lastman and Shaq O'Neal expressing their kudos on making it this far into a thread???????? Where is the streamed video of Steve Jobs pleading with me to finally get a Mac to help with their market share???? So much for a dynamic multi-media page 10. If Peter does not come up with one of his outstanding icons, we will all have to wait until.........drum roll please..... page eleven!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Congratulations


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Merci, lotus, but where is the fanfare that was being anticipated by the multitude out there in ehMacLand?????? Where is Peter S.?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

uh oh... is this how Dean and Jerry broke up?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I just received a disturbing email from Peter S. It reads as follows -- "Help! I am trapped on page 8 and cannot find my way to page 10 of this thread. Send out the search doxies to lead me to the "promised land" of page 10, where the air is clean and the water clear."

Does this mean that our trusted co-hero will be lost forever? Will he ever make it to the promised land????? Tune in later for the continuing saga of Peter S. and Dr.G. or "All the World's a Stage...."


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Doxies, doxies, doxies.....

I think it's time for a little, and I do mean little, doxie stew.

We can always use the oils and fats to light our lamps as we trudge our way across the broken tundra that is Newfoundland.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, for a minute there I thought that you did not think kindly to my continued inclusion of doxies in this posting, which, if memory serves me correctly, began on page one about this very breed of dog. Then I read closely, and realized that you were talking about "little" doxies. Mini-doxies are like toys, cute, but not very substantial. My two doxies are standard size, so they would be far too substantial for any one pot of stew. 

Still, the fact remains, where is Peter??? You don't think that ...............wait, I have an incoming call on my phone....... it's from...............................


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

ok then we start with mini-doxies on crackers for appetizers and then get to the doxie stew

i do have a bigger pot to cook in..... (couldn't resist)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, I think that you would sooner eat green eggs and ham than my two dancing doxies. Did you notice the recent list on the the people that received the Order of Canada? Did you see our three names, in that I refused to receive the award for going coast to coast to coast with my homemade chicken soup, thus averting a pandemic all over Canada, if Daisy and Rootie were not part of the award? Mme. Clarkson agreed, and thus, they become the first canines to receive the OoC. Therefore, eat them, and you eat a part of Canadian history. They will someday be on a "Canadian Minuter" commercial.

Wasn't this thread started by Kosh pertaining to a doxie commercial? Have we run full circle????????? No, since there is still the case of the missing Peter S. 

Excelsior! To the DoxieMobile. I think I see the Doxie sign in the night sky.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i think it's time to pick a seasoned strike team to caninine-nap the doxies and make Dr. G. buy a mac to get his beloved doxies back.

at least we'll know he is typing away at a mac while we read the rantings of someone who is a rabid anti-cat-ite!

Feind! <removed leather glove and 'fwaps' it across Dr. G.'s face> With my best southern drawl;

"You sah, i say you sah are a cad!"


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Test,..Test


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Wait............quiet everyone..........I am receiving the first signs of life from Peter since this morning............Mission Control, are you able to increase the volume? Peter, are you there???????????


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I think I have doxies on my radar scope!!! And they seem to be pulling something man like behind them... Stand by for arrival...


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Test,..Test...is this Page 11 yet?! I go away for half a day and all sorts of strange rhings happen. I've been told to take a pill (were those prescription?); Dr G requests to be beamed up by the Enforcer Squad's supreme commander ship; we're having a Shakeapeare script being typed by doxies with their hunting peckers (did I hear that right?); at least two members are enthusiastic about this thread (thanks Kosh & Lotus); macspectrum and macnutt apparently can no longer resist the temptation to come back and seem to be getting pulled into the fray; the new guy fül







thinks we're OK; we've wasted 10 pages of posting space (to the chagrin of some macpersons); we've been compared to Jerry and Dean..hmmm, which am I?; macspectrum has discovered a way to eliminate the doxies from our posts...by EATING THEM! (really sick puppy); macspectrum creates a backup plan of dognapping the doxies for the purpose of forcing Dr G to be baptised into the religion of the Macintosh; lastly, and most ironicly, the evil macspectrum has helped to push this thread to ELEVEN PAGES! , thus having "a lot to do about nothing"


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

re: eating doxies

i am on the atkins diet after all

protein only !!!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Funny thing, macspectrum. While you were over here posting, I was over in your post raising hell. I love this place!!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

My post?

Oh my !

 

And I was "intruding?"










Oye!

What do you expect? I have been labelled as 'evil', after all.

"It's my nature," said the scorpion to the fox.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter has returned in a grand fashion. The King of Icons has created a fun-filled posting. What a grand way to say "good bye" to page ten. 

Now, re page 11 -- Macspectrum, were you trying to write "Oy!" (the Yiddish term) or "Oye" (short for Oh Yes)?

Oy!!! Guess who wants to go outside and play in the snow???????? Oh, we have Trouble, right here in ehMacCity......with a capital "T", which rhymes with "D", which stands for 

DACHSHUNDs!!!!!!!!!!!

Duty calls. "I shall return!"

Peter, keep the faith!!!!!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

macspectrum wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> What do you expect? I have been labelled as 'evil', after all. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Yeah, yeah,..get over it. Everything in this thread has no serious nature (as if you couldn't tell) 
Hey everyone..macspectrum told a good lawyer joke in another (more serious) thread that's pretty good. He gets credit for the laughs, Here goes...

Lawyer driving his new BMW, parks and opens the door to get out and a car sideswipes him and his new Beemer.

A cop sees this and immediately pulls over to give assistance.

The lawyer is yelling and screaming about that bastard and what he did do his new Beemer. The cop says; "Man, don't you realize that you lost your left arm when the car hit you?" The lawyer says; "Oh no, not my Rolex too !!"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Back again. What was the longest thread re the total number of posts? Records mean little to me, but I was just curious?


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Peter, you are brilliant! All I cn do is this


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

See, someone else has seen the talents of Peter. I would share my Order of Canada with you, but Wayne and Schuster are the only comedy team that has that award....so far. This will have to do for now.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Folks, it's getting late, so I shall say "good night" and I'll catch you on the flip side tomorrow morning. May this night be one of peace for us all. We have shared in some silliness in this thread, and will continue to do so in the days/months (years??) to come, but for a moment tonight, we should all reflect upon the fact that we are free and at peace with one another. Paix, my friends.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

"Paix et carpe diem." I you go to the Trading Post, "caveat emptor"

buonas noches, amigos


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Oye is a Ukrainian term that I, and many of my Ukrainian friends, learned many years ago.

"Oye Bozhe!" - Oh God.

Don't know if anyone has the monopoly on it.

A little multiculturialism don't ya know.


----------



## fül (Aug 14, 2002)

Oh my God, Dr. G!

I just read something terrible... If you ever bring your doxies to Sweden, make sure they wear their full plate armor...

Hunter becomes prey as eagle swoops on dog

The whole suing thing might be a bit exagerated, but I can believe it is quite a distressing experience. Well, that should remind us that the world in which we live is not ours alone, and that there are other creatures out there, that abide to principles far more fundamental than our morals...

Let's all observe a minute of silence in ehMacland to commemorate the loss of a dachshund...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ful, thanks for the warning and the kind thoughts pertaining to doxies and to all the other living things with whom we share this planet.

Macspectrum, thank you for the lesson. I am always on the lookout for new terms from different ethnic dialects.

Peter, as always, thanks for the kind thoughts. 

And to ALL of the rest of you out there in ehMacLand...........GOOD MORNING!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, we should plan a great icon extravaganza for page 13. Page 12 will be upon us suddenly, so let's set our sights on the 13th page. Maybe a QuickTime clip of the Dancing Doxies Duet doing a scene from the Broadway play "Cats" (how's that for irony!) or Phantom? Think about it and let me know ASAP.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Dr.G. I think the longest thread on ehMac was 8 pages, 115 posts, Introduce Ourselves. It was about a year ago.
No one can compete with you and Peter!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

The honourable member Lotus wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> No one can compete with you and Peter! <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
We thank you for your compliment and humbly accept it. Seriousness has limits, but silliness can linger for a long time (especially if the participants are slightly prone to be goofy). And we do this with no alcohol or enhancement drugs (like some famous politicians). Dr G, lets try alcohol and se if it "enhances" the creativity. Two Caesars, please!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

HOLY RECORDS, BATMAN....we're on PAGE TWELVE!!! Bring on the marching band. They're playing "Schauspieler über allen"...my favorite! Wait!....they' stopped down the road to pet the dogs. They WILL arrive shortly.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, as we scale this mountain of posts, maybe an appropriate song might be "Closer my God to thee." It is a bit early to start drinking, and I think that we are doing a fine job without any extra enhancements. The amazing thing is that we are still going strong. As the old saying goes, "You can't keep a good team down." So, Excelsior! On to page 13 and the gala celebration. On to victory!!!!! On to the Promised Land!!!!!!! On to taking the doxies outside once again (when duty calls............)


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> "Closer my God to thee." <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
In your case, it should be (no suggestion of dyslexia) maybe it should be "Closer my dog than thee".

Well I stepped away too long and the marching band has gone by and is out of sight. However, the parade still continues and the people are having a party. Here are a few shots of the festivity .....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter S. as his best!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Don't forget Skippy, who will skip until we hit page 13.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

I wonder if our noble Mayor has considered adding a new category. Town Hall, Community Kitchen and Comedy Corner. Should be on page 13 before the sun goes down.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Boy a parade and everything...

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
*
What do you expect? I have been labelled as 'evil', after all.

"It's my nature," said the scorpion to the fox.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

An evil







macspetrum. Oh no.

On the Daschund topic, I saw a calendar of Daschunds. Immediately made me think of this thread.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A Comedy Corner makes sense, especially since those who do not feel the need for a bit a light hearted joy can take their postings elsewhere. I am just hoping that our honorable mayor does not pull the plug, and send Peter S. and yours truly to the land of Trevor Morris. I guess Kosh would also have to come with us, in that he started this thread. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, I have two standard wirehaired doxies, which are usually only on one or two pages of a dachshund calendar. Short-haired and long-haired doxies are what most people associate for a dachshund. People think I have a long terrier.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You guys are too much!!  

This has _got_ to be the "energizer bunny" of all ehMac threads!

Or...perhaps..."The Energizer Doxie"!


BTW-when we want the Mayor to add something new, like a "comedy corner" we usually get his attention by making squeaky-wheel sounds.

SQEEK SQUEEK SQUEEK.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Kosh wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> .. I was trying to use an emoticon. Didn't work. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I think this the emoticon you wanted to attribute to macspectrum


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

If a Comedy Corner is to be created, how many would participate? We'll have to be the leaders. As one of our new members, a comedian, said, "Some people are leaders, the rest, ...follow me!"


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

"What did you see Clarisse? What did you see?"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Now, now, let's keep this pseudo-Comedy Corner clean and free of hate, violence, and bad thoughts. Remember, an adlepated bestlehead and his specie divaricate with startling prematurity.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

WOW!!! Page 13!!!!!! I claim this page in the name of all of the would-be vaudevillians out there in ehMacLand. Lend us you support. Send us your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to laugh. I lift up my lamp to show you the way. Follow the light, and be careful not to step on sleeping doxies. Comrads, we have nothing to lose but our chains of ignorance brought on by sitcoms. This will be the Utopia of Humor, the Oasis of Laughter, the Hallowed Ground of Mirth and Joy. All who come unto this (and subsequent pages) shall be one with the freedom that comes with a smile.

Blessed are the peacemakers.......and those that make the peacemakers laugh.


----------



## fül (Aug 14, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*A Comedy Corner makes sense, especially since those who do not feel the need for a bit a light hearted joy can take their postings elsewhere. I am just hoping that our honorable mayor does not pull the plug, and send Peter S. and yours truly to the land of Trevor Morris. I guess Kosh would also have to come with us, in that he started this thread. We shall see.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Should His Eminence send you guys in exile, I shall follow you and never come back here again.

I am not sure about your request of a comedy section, though... I kind of like the idea of comedy in the Kitchen (it could be a sub section of the Kitchen, like the the Comedy Kitchen Corner, or would it be the Kitchen comedy Corner, I'm confused?!?). It is cosier this way. Plus, dogs are seldom allowed in 'comme il faut' theaters, so let's keep it in the family!

And I love the smell of the Dr. G's chicken soup simmering on the stove. Peter S., while you are at it, can you grab a beer in the fridge for me, too?

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ful, I appreciate your loyalty, but, as of yet, no storm troopers have broken down my door. So long as my funny bone can keep typing, and Peter is up for it, we shall remain online and in the forefront of funny. We shall see.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

From DR G: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> adlepated bestlehead and his specie divaricate with startling prematurity. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I don't have any of that prematurity problem myself, but I'm sure a doctor could advise you on that.

Fül wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Peter S., while you are at it, can you grab a beer in the fridge for me, too? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>







I also thank you for your loyalty, but don't follow the minority (what am I talking about...we're Mac users). I'm happy to stay in the Kitchen and annoy the others who can't get their threads past 6 posts. Besides, who knows what stragglers may peek in to see what's going on..


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

AHHHHHHH I GIVE UP!!!! Too many pages... I'm stuck on Page 10... so hard to keep up... gah... Enjoy your 13 pages... I'm lost  And what was the topic again?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

This is beginning to resemble a slightly time delayed and definitely wacky chat room...carry on


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chealion, the initial topic was the Sprint commercial utilizing dachshunds....200 of them running around!!! From there, this thread has taken on a life of its own, in a similar manner to the satire and wit of Peter S. and Dr.G., the hit comedy duo.......soon to be a major motion picture!!!!!!! 

I forgot to inform you, Peter, but the negotiations were quite sudden....Steven Speilberg was just passing through St.John's from a European shoot and a St.John's refueling stop, and he just dropped in to chat about doxies (he has three!!). Anyway, I told him about our instant fame, and he wants to make a movie about our lives, and how Fate has played a role in brining the lives of all of those active participants in this thread together. He will work on a script, but asked up to think about whom would be a suitable actor for each of us. He said I looked like a cross between Robert Redford and Mel Gibson, although I said I tended to look nothing like these fine actors. Such is Life.

Thus, Peter, Kosh, lotus, ful, Macdoc, Macspectrum, et al, choose your characters to play you in the movie. The title that Speilberg initially chose was "On the Road with Mr.Whistle", which was the title of my first novel, which I never finished. Still, SS thought that it would be a fine starting point, so who am I to argue. I won't bore you about salary, but surfice it to say, the new 12" PBs will be used as coasters for those of you into conspicuous consumption.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Chealion wrote" <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I'm lost And what was the topic again? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
WHO KNOWS!!....more to the point, who cares!. This thread is has no continuity, relevance, redemption or any other purpose than to be an outlet for questionable humour. It's a lot more convenient and cheaper than therapy. Now, back to reality; oh yeah,... Dr G, let's get working on the comedy skits. We need to get out there and make our fortune. How 'bout a musical portion in the show. I can do my Elvis impersonation while you accompany (will the doxies howl?)


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> He said I looked like a cross between Robert Redford and Mel Gibson, although I said I tended to look nothing like these fine actors. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Yeah, those Hollywood people will say anything to get your loyalty. Make sure we get fair residuals from this. The title is not bad, but could use a tweek. How about "On the Road to a Dead End"?.If all goes well, we could write more movies as a career. When we're old, we could write "Geriatric Park" for SS. It could be about life in a fun-filled retirement home, with lots of Lawrence Welk music and dancing.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, the musical skit sounds interesting, so long as I don't have to sing (the doxies howling sounds better than my attempts at singing........guess there was not gift from the muse of song when I was born). Geriatric Park sounds possible, and I shall send it off to SS. He wants this to be low tech, low violence, low assault on one's sense of humanity (e.g., not a Schindler's List) and full of a mix of Frasier-like wit and The Three Stooges meet Archie Bunker. This should prove to be an interesting screenplay.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*Thus, Peter, Kosh, lotus, ful, Macdoc, Macspectrum, et al, choose your characters to play you in the movie. The title that Speilberg initially chose was "On the Road with Mr.Whistle", which was the title of my first novel, which I never finished.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I definitely want a Canadian to play me, good ol' Dan Aykroyd, my favourite Canadian would be my first choice.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, Dan A. it is for you. Actually, I have decided upon Gorden Pinsett, a fine Newfoundland actor, to play my role. I don't have a Newfoundland accent, even after 25 years here, but I can teach Gorden P. a New York accent.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Don't look now, but I am only 225 posts from 1000 posts. Might even get to 1000 just in this thread alone!!! We shall see. 

Might even have a Mac of my own by post #1000!!!!!!!


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

What's up? No postings since lunch time. We don't want this to become DULL.

Dr.G. I would like Alberta Watson to play my part in the upcoming movie. Most of her films have been of a more serious nature, but in real life she can be very funny.

Your choice of Gordon Pinsett is excellent. Where is Peter?


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Where is Peter? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Peter has been spending too much time with the posts lately and has gotten behind with his tasks. They are now starting to bite him in the *ss, so he will be heard from a little less for the next short while. I will loosen the leash a bit more when he is caught up
Signed
_My Wife_


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

PAGE 14 !!! 20 pages or bust!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, as the old saying goes, "You can't keep a good man down." As well, "behind every successful icon master is a woman, who keeps everything in a sense of balance and good karma." The latter quote is from my wife who took me to a great concert this evening. I have been chained to my computer since Jan.9th with my five web courses. I estimate that by mid-April, I shall have between 13,000 to 15,000 WebCT postings. I already have 3000 and not every student has logged in yet and started posting. Still, this is why I am able to log in to ehmac.com so often. I am at my computer, and waiting for new posts, so I zip over to see our "monster thread", read a few other more relevant posts, add a comment or two and then "back to work". All from my home office.

So, Peter, if I have to carry the ball a bit more, that is fine, since you have done a great job with the icons. I now have someone to play me, to play lotus, and who to play you???????????????


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, maybe you should tell me where you get your great icons, so that I might fill in for you for those times you shall be "incomunicado"? I shall be your apprentice.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The prize of the 200th post in this thread shall go to the person who is able to come up with the names of my two doxies? Since this thread was started by Kosh about doxies, it would be fitting and proper to let the prize for the 200th post go to the person who can recall their names? Bon chance.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

To quote Yoda, the great Jedi master; "Always two there are. A master and an apprentice."


Re: names of doxies as per one of my earlier posts I would call them "lunch" and "dinner."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, a creative response, but incorrect. Anyone else out there willing to ride the Wheel of Chance and test their knowledge/luck on this task? Last year's prize was a trip to Cancun, so who knows what will be in store for this year's lucky person??????????


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Well now, if that isn't an interesting way to see if anyone is reading your past posts.I suppose I am not eligible for this prize, just wanted you to know that some of us do actually read ALL your posts and if someone wants to know the names of your beloved daschunds all they have to do is find the right subject and eureka there are the names. Good luck everyone,


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *...just wanted you to know that some of us do actually read ALL your posts* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Time well wasted!! Glad to hear that some actually find our threads worth the trouble as there is certainly not a lot of "deep" content (that's intentional, by the way...not because we don't follow other threads or have ablity to think deeper). Post 200 has come and gone...doesn't anybody know the names of D.... and R.....? A holiday in a cocoon is a good deal. Airfare will only cost about $194,2365 (all inclusive). 
For the movie, I would like Eddy Murphy to play me. He told me last night while having a consultation that he would be honoured.
As for the icons, well, I don't know....it can easily be figured out, but I have to keep my competitive edge as long as possible. Anybody read the "Ticket, please!" post yet?
How's the weather in Nfld these days?. It';s been COLD here the past days (-10 to -20). Question for the more intelligent readers: If it's 0° today and it will be twice as cold tomorrow, what temperature will it be tomorrow?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Hmm could I have a walk on part in your movie?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, everyone is entitled to enter the contest. D and R is a good start, but needs to be finalized. The R will probably throw people. We shall see.

It has not been cold here in St.John's, but we are getting 30+cm of snow (again!) whipped around by 90km winds. This will put us at nearly the 12 foot mark of snow having fallen this winter, with months to go to tie or break our record set two years ago at just over 21 feet of snow in one winter. The only advantage is that we won't have a drought situation this summer as we did last summer,

EM may be busy with another movie, but if we offer him more than 20 million, I am sure we can get him to play you.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Well, I knew Dr.G named his doxies somewhere in this thread and sure enough if you search the thread (I did a find on doxie on the last few pages) you'll find this quote where he names them:

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*Macspectrum, I think that you would sooner eat green eggs and ham than my two dancing doxies. Did you notice the recent list on the the people that received the Order of Canada? Did you see our three names, in that I refused to receive the award for going coast to coast to coast with my homemade chicken soup, thus averting a pandemic all over Canada, if D**** and R***** were not part of the award? Mme. Clarkson agreed, and thus, they become the first canines to receive the OoC. Therefore, eat them, and you eat a part of Canadian history. They will someday be on a "Canadian Minuter" commercial.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sure enough he mentions good ol D**** and R*****. That second name is probably an apt name for a doxie although it is different.

Good luck to all in the contest!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, you and Peter are allowed to enter the contest. I could make it difficult by asking where R's name originated, but only my wife and I know the actual answer, so that is a bit unfair.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chealion, yes, you may have a walkon role in our movie, but you need to select an actor for this role. The deal is we get the major part of the money if we employ real actors for our parts (it's a tax thing, so don't question it too much) and they receive the standard Actor's Guild rate.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I cannot beleive that NO ONE is able to claim the prize. I shall have to inform Air Canada that they may release my tickets. Would you believe that I had won two executive class tickets to Cancun, flying from anywhere in Canada tomorrow. Sadly, the St.John's airport is closed until Sunday. Thus, someone might have enjoyed some sun and warmth........and now it has to go unused. Only in ehMacLand...pity.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

NO....STOP,...don't give back the tickets. I wasn't naming the doxies because I wanted to give someone else the chance. I would obviously know their names because we're so close, like brothers, you know and I know more inside information than most. Their names are...(drumroll please) ....Daisy and Rootie. Rootie's name is possibly because he (she?) is a badger hound and likes to "root" around in things, sometimes causing a mess and creating great anxiety in the process. Was I close??


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, yes, their names are Daisy and Rootie, the latter being named after the 50s cartoon character Rootie Kazootie, "the little boy full of zip and joy". Sadly, the tickets were taken by, of all people, Mel Lastman and Bubbles Lastman. C'est la vie. Vaya con Dios, Mel and Bubbles.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, great icon of a bloated doxie in the throws of the final stages of rabies. Please keep in mind that this is a family oriented thread. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Hey!!!!!! Page 15!!!!!!! Break out the snowblowers!!!!!!!!!!!! By this time tomorrow, St.John's will have been hit with the biggest storm since 1888!!!!!!!! I have a five foot bay window, which is five feet above ground level, and there is a drift at least two feet ABOVE the top of the window!!! Jokingly, our mayor wanted to know if the mayor of TO wanted to borrow any of our snow clearing equipment. Of course, he made this offer from a visit he is making, at taxpayers expense, from Texas. Then, he and Mel will link up in Cancun and discuss "municipal affairs".


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Well that really SUCKS!! Like he couldn't afford it himself.....and then there's poor me trying to give a decent ehMac member a chance. How could you do this??
That doxie picture is just of one that ate w-w-a-a-a-y-y-y too much and is suffering the consequences. He'll be OK. Dogs do that, you know.
Too bad about all the snow...must be dark in the house with the windows covered....oh wait...it's night time anyway, so how could you tell?

Chealion wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Hmm could I have a walk on part in your movie? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Actually, there should be a walking part that he could do....the scene on the ship with the plank that faces out the side....perfect!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

well with Mrs. Lastman's "history of five fingered discounts" at Holts, I am surprised she didn't just, ahem, 'procure' them.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Air Canada made the selection. I won the tickets on my trip to Calgary. How ML and Bubbles were selected is anyone's guess. Is his wife's name Bubbles???

I guess we could allow cameo walk-ons with no talking parts, but they would have to work for scale. You and I shall earn the big bucks, with the rest of the ehMacLanders splitting $500 million US. How they are going to bring in the lives of all who have participated in this thread is beyond me, but it is not everyone who has taken a "sip from the cup of kindness and laughter", so there is a limited casting call. I am told that IMAX is interested in a recreation of my Mission of Mercy bringing chicken soup to all who were in need. I am not sure if the doxies want to recreate the trip, but I guess they can be computer generated for the rough parts of the trail (e.g., getting over the Crows Nest Pass, climbing up Frank's Slide, making it across Lake Winnipeg, etc.). We shall see.

The weather has actually gotten worse. We are told that whatever we have received is only 1/3 of what we are to expect. The premier of the province asked for federal and international assistance, but the mayor of St.John's turned down all offers of help. "They are a tough lot, my son!" was what he was quoted as saying on a cruise off the coast of Texas in the Gulf of Mexico fishing for blue fin marlin.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Borrowed from the movie 'Dune' based on the book of the same name by Frank Herbert;

"God created Newfoundland to train the faithful!"


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>"They are a tough lot, my son!" was what he was quoted as saying on a cruise off the coast of Texas in the Gulf of Mexico fishing for blue fin marlin. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I think he was referring to the marlin and wasn't even paying attention to the premier. I heard a woman from St John's say on TV that the weather (and this a quote) "sucks with a capital C"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, since this is a family thread, I shall not repeat the St.John's curse pertaining to the weather, although it contains the quote you cited. There is a reason for the "c" in the "sucks" quote.

It actually stopped snowing, but the hurricane force winds are blowing everything around. Luckily, there is about 5 feet of snow on the roof, so the house won't blow away. I have dug out a trench in the front garden for the doxies. They are sheltered from the wind, since the trench starts at ground level, but the sides are five feet high. There are five foot drifts in the street, right next to a five inch drift. The wind is playing havoc with the snow. God help those men and women out on the Hibernia rig.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Would you believe that St.John's is the warmest spot in Canada west of Prince George, BC!!!!!!! What I wouldn't give for some -14C and clear skies, which has been the coldest weather we received one night. I am willing to trade a ton of snow for some cold, if anyone in a drought stricken region would like to exchange. 

Peter, no, our mayor was referring the "tough lot" statement to the citizens of St.John's. There is an angry mob threatening to plow in his driveway so that when he comes back to St.John's from his "fact finding mission", he won't be able to get his SUV out on the road. Knowing him, he would stay away from here until May, when all of the snow has melted.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> There is a reason for the "c" in the "sucks" quote. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
OHH!! I think I get it now. Oh My!...I think I'm blushing! You dirty-mouthed Newfs, you! Potty language!


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Peter you continue to amuse with the parade of animated gifs
The dog n toilet is the best yet


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Sorry Dr. G, there is no actor who could accurately portray me... maybe the walk on will wait...
Animated GIFs, a cursed treasure if I've ever see one..


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Good morning all! It's off to the basement to paint today. I've just posted the icons for the day in advance of any possible postings. 
Your truly
_Peter_


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G'...a prayer for you today...."Lord, help me to be the man my dogs think I am"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, you shall henceforth be known as the Icon Maven. 

Re your prayer, I need an non-snow prayer. I am able to hide a school bus (a big one!) in my drive way now. People are actually coming by my house to take pictures of the Great Wall of Cork Place.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I am able to hide a school bus (a big one!) in my drive way now. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>.
Way cool! That would make the best ever snow fort and walk-in freezer combination. You might throw an Igloo Party for your neibours.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, would you believe that if we could hollow out the mound at the end of my driveway, I could stand up tall (I am 5'10", and hold up a shovel over my head and not touch the top of the igloo. And may God forgive us, but there is another 30cm on the way for Monday. We are on a pace to have 25 feet of snow this winter, four more feet than the record set two years ago. Ane the doxies are loving it!!!!!!!!! Go figure.

Still, we are at page 16, and the roles of the movie are being filled.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> And the doxies are loving it!!!!!!!!! Go figure. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
So, what do they do?.... thrash their little legs in a frenzy and skid along the top of the snow? Or do you spoil them and dig a path along ground level? Or maybe they like to lay on a snow sled and slide down the drifts....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, they just chase each other up and down the snow banks. They tunnel into fresh snow, only to "breech" like a humpback whale in a few seconds. They are like kids. My #3 dog goes down the street to play with the children. Rags, who is still with us, is somewhat bewildered by all of this snow. I guess she is remembering the days in Calgary when she and my wife would run along the Elbow River in -20C weather. Of course, we get more snow in a day that Calgary gets all winter. 13+ feet and counting..........

800 posts and counting............


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

'Tis getting late, and "I have promises to keep, and miles to go before I sleep...." Thus, "be it ever so humble" there's no place like ehMacLand. May the rising sun find you in better spirits than you were left by the setting sun.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Whew! The good Doctor has gone from 300 to 800 posts in no time! Peter Scharman has, likewise, increased his score by a sigle magniitude in a very short time.

I wonder how all of the rest of you feel about the idea of increasing your post score with ...what has to be seen as light fluff.

Fer it or agin it? Let all of us know.


(BTW- I've been enjoying their thread. Do all of you think that it is valid? Should the participants get to 1000 posts so very easily? Without caring or sharing???)

Your choice...,.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

I generally enjoy the banter between the two.









They tend to keep it in their own threads, so it's easy to ignor if one's not in the mood. And it's a change from some of the other serious threads.

There's got to be room for a pair of perspiring vaudevillians in ehmacland.

I admit though I would find their conversation more interesting if Dr. G's Doxies were Beagles.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I think it's all in good fun - like a time shifted chat room with cute icons. Who knows this may mean an online comeback of vaudeville  It's paced about right.

Besides who cares about the number of posts. Peter and Dr. G are frequent and thoughtful contributors to other posts and a "post count" is meaningless anyway- who cares 100 or 1000 or 5000 if the community contribution is valuable.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bonjour, y'all. 

I would have to agree with Macdoc that "post counts are meaningless". I would estimate that at least half of my posts have been, as Macnutt so aptly put it, "light fluff". Still, it was all in good fun, and a balance to the more relevant postings throughout this fine website.

Brainstrained, I had two beagles when I lived in New York City. I wanted to get one here in St. John's, but they are the #1 dog to get stolen, in that they are good hunting dogs.

jtech, the "energizer doxies" has a great ring to it, and you should copyright the term.

A beautiful sunny day, with an inch of rain (!?!) predicted for tomorrow. Two feet of snow, followed by a couple of sunny days, followed by rain...........I would say that this is shaping up to be a typical St.John's winter. C'est la vie.


----------



## jrtech (Sep 24, 2002)

As the owner or rather provider for a Miniature long hair I too have enjoyed very much the thread that the oxen static commercial produced.....................


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

as for macnutt's 'issues' with the rising number of posts;

if you don't say anything obviously offensive (eg foul language directed at someone, bigotry, racisim, etc.) i have no issue with anyone posting whatever they wish

of course the good mayor and his aldermen can and do moderate.


----------



## jrtech (Sep 24, 2002)

Just out of curiousity does anyone know what the most replies to a thread here in ehMacLand is. This one surely must be up there, the doxies are just like the pink bunny going and going and going............


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jrtech, how is your mini's back? There are three mini doxies that regularly come to the dog shows in which Rootie and Daisy compete that all have back problems. Mink Tea was thinking of getting a mini, so hopefully he will read this and ask you questions.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter will like this. My neighbor just bought a new skidoo. He wanted to know if I wanted a ride, but I declined. He then offered to take Rootie and Daisy, which amazed me. When I asked why on earth he wanted to take two doxies on his new Bombardier Snow Hog, he replied "I always wanted to go skidogging."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Doxie Empire -- Enter at your own risk!
http://homepage.mac.com/shereenj/PhotoAlbum3.html


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm b-a-a-a-ck!.  Thanks to all who stood up for the "Bantering Buddies" and their vaudeville and dancing doxie routine. Actually, I thought the post count didn't change within a given thread, but obviously it does - the number just shows the same for all posts within the thread. I really haven't been counting, as there is no prize for hitting any high number. And besides, if anyone in the ehMac community has a low enough sense of humour and actually enjoys reading the posts, then the thread is valid, regardless of how long we beat it to death. Dr G, I think we can milk this puppy (just an expression--the doxies are safe) til at least 20 pages (mayor permitting), since this now our official thread for silliness.

Macnutt wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> (BTW- I've been enjoying their thread. Do all of you think that it is valid? Should the participants get to 1000 posts so very easily? Without caring or sharing???) <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
You nutt!...stirring up the s**t pot again  . Dr G may care about 1000 posts (







) but I don't, as it's meaningless, just lke our posts, I guess. Waddya mean we don't care or share? Care about or share what?? About you?...um,m,m, of course we do. We care about everyone here, (whoever you are). And we share our dreams and ambitions about fame and fortune with _everyone_ here. Talk about baring your soul!....and opening yourself up to ridicule and shame. We may have set the benchmark for humility. Dr G says the doxies also now feel part of the ehMac community through these posts (official pets?) and wish to send their greetings and love to all.


----------



## jrtech (Sep 24, 2002)

Well I am not sure how many others have checked out Dr. G.'s link but it is quite a funny time. I am sure that he must spend hours convincing the Doxies that this is what you have to put up with to be famous.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> When I asked why on earth he wanted to take two doxies on his new Bombardier Snow Hog, he replied "I always wanted to go skidogging." <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
That's good! I'll bet the doxies would love it...hot diggity doggy doo! (is that where the term ski-doo came from??)


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

This may have been asked already (I havent gone through the whole thread, maybe when I have a week or two free) but is this the longest thread ever here at ehMac? I can't remember seeing on that got to 17 pages before this.

--PB


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, my doxies as the official pets of ehMacLand!! What a great idea. Just thinks of the monuments and statues that will be erected in their honor. Think of the wonderment when little school children visit the Hall of Doxies, where animitronical doxies will tell all who visit the history of the doxies, from those early days when doxie fleas caused the Plague, and how they roamed from southern Germany into Romania to be bitten by vampire bats to become "devil dogs", to their wanders with Hannibal over the alps (they helped pull the elephants), to their loyal work in WW I and II, to the cute pair we now have sleeping on the couch in my family room. Yes, the history of doxies will be there. I have been working on a deal with Disney for a Doxie theme part. I have negotiated a distinct deal for you, our icon master. You will have your own website, compliments of Apple and Sprint. Yes, a great idea...............................


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Dr. G, after being bored with the Super Bowl I watched the Westminster Dog Show and for the first time saw a doxie like Daisy and Rootie.Very nice, but unfortunately the best of show went to a toy poodle. Never understood why anyone would want a toy poodle. I'm still partial to black labs.
Posterboy, the longest thread I could find was 115 on Let's Introduce Our Selves several months ago.
Peter are you still in the basement doing the paint thing? I found your source of emoticons, but haven't figured out how to use them yet.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

lotus, check out the URL for The Doxie Empire in the posting about six previous to this post. We have standard wire haired doxies, and they are dark brown, black and a bit of tan.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

So you mean I didn't really see a doxie like yours? I have already checked out the dogs on your previous post. The black and tan one is like yours. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Lotus wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Peter are you still in the basement doing the paint thing? I found your source of emoticons, but haven't figured out how to use them yet. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Well, we got all three areas primed and will get to finishing the painting later in the week, after some other obligations are out of the way. Can't figure out the icons thing eh....that'll give me a bit longer reign as the Iconic King, I guess (wish I could help you, but I've been labelled as a non-carer (??) by a macperson and must live up to the image). BTW..I have multiple sources of icons, so you have more digging to do. This is making me feel selfish,....almost dirty...oh well, it'll pass. 
Ask Dr G for the link to the Daisy and Rootie picture file, if it's still available. There's more shots than of a new-born baby (they're his "babies", you know). Have you seen this flick of when Dr G tried to take the old bones out of Rooties dog house?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, don't I wish that Rootie stayed in a dog house. When I come back in another life, I want to come back as a doxie in this household. Talk about spoiled!!!! My wife and I cling to the edges of a queen sized bed as Rags, Rootie and Daisy roam around claiming the best spots. Then, at 4AM, Daisy wants to cuddle..........then Rootie wants to get closer than Daisy...........then Rags starts to bark, thinking that it's breakfast time. Thus, little sleep with doxies is an occupational hazard. Dog house????????? RIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Peter, excuse my ignorance, I guess I meant icons and not emoticons.What do expect from someone brought up on IBM keypunches and tabulators (before your time eh?). Not to worry you will always be King of Icons and Dr. G. will have to settle for Duke of Doxies.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

lotus, as an anti-monarchist, I shall not accept any royal titles. My wife calls me tha "King of Korn" (because of my vaudevillian jokes), but that is an honorary title. Peter has earned his title.

Soon, we shall all venture into page 18, and then 19, and then...........terra incognita!!


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

King of Korn, at least that is better than Korny King.
Keep smiling and have a good day.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Lotus wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Peter, excuse my ignorance, I guess I meant icons and not emoticons.What do expect from someone brought up on IBM keypunches and tabulators (before your time eh?) <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
The emoticons ARE icons. They are "emotion icons" to give expression to the BB posts. 
I spent a part year at University of Waterloo back around 1968 and learned key punch card programming for math problems then. I beleive the computer was a Univac and it took up a whole room. It couldn't have had much computing power, and talk about "cost per meg" ratios!!


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Page 18!!!
Thanks for clarifying the icon thing.

Actually I was talking about tabulators which were just big printing presses to read the punch cards. You had to wire the boards to do specific jobs. I was just learning to do that when I transferred to Toronto from Bloomington, Ill. Would have been working with Univac when I returned, but got married and stayed in Canada. Univac was a marvelous improvement even if it took up the whole 'machine' room, and it was definitely an improvement from the dark ages.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Hi guys!
Sorry about being away lately...today was sauna boarding day with a friend, tomorrow I have to install a dishwasher and kitchen taps for a friend, among other things, and Thursday is painting day again. In my next life I'm coming back as Tim The Tool Man (a nickname I already wear). So, we must get back to rehearsing for our vaudeville act and movie scripts. However I must be honest and admit that as soon as the first multi-million cheque comes through, I'm retiring and may never be heard of again. (Did I just hear macnutt and macspectrum cheering?...) I would spend the rest of my life fixing stuff and helping people out (poor and elderly) with repairs. I would feel so fulfilled that the free therapy of ehMac would not be required any longer. Dr G, I would come down and visit you personally and play with Daisey, Rootie and Rags (yes, I remember your children's names). And since I have no degrees past high school, I would enroll in night courses and learn Dutch (very useful with on trips to Amsterdam cafés).
Dr G, you need tp take some pictures of all the snow and the doxies romping in it, then post them on the Kodac site for us to see.
Has anyone been following the "Do We Need A Leader?" post?. I propose that Dr G and I start a new political party that will lead this country out of it's stagnant state of political humdrum and bring some much needed colour (remember Pierre?) and interest to what's going on. Macdoc will head the Foreign Relations portfolio and travel to Washington to beat George Dubbya silly with a Nerf bat. The world would surely applaud! I'm surprised he hasn't slipped and fallen with all that oil around him.
In other posts, we have had complaining that Apple charges too much ("ripoff "was used, I beleive) for their computers compared to PC competitors, but now that price drops have been announced, others are whining that they have been rippped off by buying new computers in the last while at the higher prices.The price of progress....."You can please some of the people some of the time ............."
Well, we're not going to solve anything here tonight, so I guess I'll go off and do something useful and necessary, like pay the overdue bills. No time like the present, I guess.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I have been representing ehMacLand at the UN as the Consular General in New York City. If you remember, I was sent there to buy the old Bronfman townhouse, which we changed into our consulate. I have been one of the sane voices for peace with responsibility in the UN. I have not supported war, but nor have I supported merely allow Iraq, or any other nation, to brutalize its own people, or to post an overt threat to other peaceful countries. Thus, between this mission (I hear that I might be up for a Nobel Peace Prize!!!!), and the movie and Broadway deals, I would not have time to share the role of "Head of State" and /or "Supreme Leader".......or even "Fearless Leader" (of Rocky and Bullwinkle fame). Thus, "I pledge my fame, my fortune and my sacred honor" to support your becoming our first international leader. 

I shall have to arrange a ticker-tape parade for you in NYC. Try to find an appropriate icon for that experience. Kudos.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

I am looking forward to being the first "international" leader, and have been looking for a democratic way of accomplishing that. Once that has happened, I shall shed my disgiuse and proclaim that all earthlings shall be freed from the idiotic leaderships of the nations and shall enjoy peace and equality under a global socialistic rule. My father, shown below to the right, will be head of the Compliance Enforcer Unit (police). Henceforth, macdoc, macnutt, macspectrum and all other macpersons will have no cause to squabble about the left, the right, the center or the outfield anymore. And there shall be a Mac in every household.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i wonder how long before MacDonald's restaurants comes after all of use mac-ers?

should i be mac-worried?


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> should i be mac-worried? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Aye, you bet your mac-booties! The mac-iavelian machine cannot be stopped!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I was hoping that the title of Mac Icon Maven would not go to your head, but you have taken the title of Supreme Ruler to the extreme. I can just hear Bill Gates screaming out, "Quick, get the can of Raid!!!" I trust that you will proprose environmental friendly rules to govern our home gardens, such as not allowing the use of pesticides and herbicides? Such things are not doxie friendly, nor are they good for your family of.............whatever you are.

More later......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, just signed a deal for a blockbuster trilogy -- sort of a prequel to the Lord of the Rings movies. You shall be the "Overlord of Everything", and you don't have a ring with great powers, but a wooden shoe (work with me on this one). There are thousands of doxies as your Orcs, and Gollum will be played by Mel Lastman (we haven't seen the last of our man Mel). Rather than New Zealand, we shall film the entire movie in your newly rennovated house. Speilberg and Lucas on on board, and I am just trying to arrange for the delivery of 10,000 doxies. If a big box arrives at your house within the next week or so.............DO NOT OPEN this box!!!!!!!!!!!!! "Hell hath no fury" quite like the scorn and frenzy of this many hungry doxies. The opening of the box scene will be like the burning of Atlanta scene in Gone With the Wind -- one take!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

"Oh the humanity"
Peter S taking over the world...  
This could be good...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chealion, it might not be as bad as you fear. Peter is a kindhearted, generous, humble, benevolent, loving, caring, considerate, amiable, friendly, understanding, empathetic, sympathetic omnipotent Supreme Ruler.....at least to his friends. Towards his enemies.......well, the orc invasions are tea parties compared to the wrath that Peter could bring down upon the world. Luckily, as his partner, part of his power derives from our partnership. If I die, then his power returns to what he had when he was born. I guess I am the world's kryptonyte (which is an element found beneath Mount Woz) and can keep Peter on "the sunny side of Life". We shall see...................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, in honor of you ascent to power, I have purchased MacDonalds just for you. Now, all the children of the world can come to Scharmanolds, "where we do it all for you"...except for doxie burgers. Caveat emptor.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chealion, here are a few scenes from the new TV series "Shades of the Future" --

This is Peter crushing all opposition to his supremem rule 









And here is a dramatic scene of Peter showing the unloyal villagers what happens to those who say ill of cute doxies


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

And after I place a Mac in every home, this is how the world will look. 








And it will be a place of harmony (except the macpersons squabbling) and productivity. And persons with lowly 604 and G3 processors will be treated as equals to the G4-dual processor users who must wear ear muffs to stop the drone (not the bee)


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Peter, just signed a deal for a blockbuster trilogy -- sort of a prequel to the Lord of the Rings movies. You shall be the "Overlord of Everything", and you don't have a ring with great powers, but a wooden shoe (work with me on this one) <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Is that "Overlord Of Everything" or "Lord Over Everything"?
I don't have a magic ring but instead a wooden shoe (klompen in Dutch)? Could we work that into the "woden shoe, wooden head, wooden listen!" joke?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, God is the Lord over everything...you are the overlord of everything. "Render unto Caesar that which is Caesar's, and unto God that which is His." I like your idea of "two chickens in every pot", and a Mac in every home. I thought that you would like the wooden shoe twist to the plot.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Page 19! We should have a gala celebration when we hit 20.

Received an nice postcard from Mel L. down in Cancun. Sadly, he was picked up for inciting revolutionary activities.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Amazing, but the power keeps going on and off here in the metro St.John's area. Light snow is falling, with gentle breezes, so that is not the cause. Might this be the "Wrath of Peter" (not to be mistaken with the "Wrath of Kahn" of Star Trek fame)??????? But why St.John's??????? Might this be the first of the ten plagues that will confront the non-believers????????? Maybe I had better send off his royalty check for $739 million (US) via FedEx, put some lamb's blood on my front door frame, place a purchase order on a new Mac, and make a little shrine outside in the snow for all to visit and ask for forgiveness? Still, I believe that Peter is a benevolent Supreme Ruler, and does not have the God-like powers to wreck havoc upon the folks here in St.John's.............I hope.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Still, I believe that Peter is a benevolent Supreme Ruler, and does not have the God-like powers to wreck havoc upon the folks here in St.John's.............I hope. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>








I am the "Dark Invader", and I am your father, Marc SnowWalker!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

You might just be my father, in that I can see the family resemblance. NO! Wait!!! Obi Wan warned me about the false prophet who would float in thin air, make doxies taller and could "leap tall buildings at a single bound". If you were my father, what was the name of the hospital in which I was born? I'll give you a hint -- think "Babe Ruth" and "Superman". The correct response will follow your answer.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, we have Rags, Max, Rootie and Daisy, with Daisy being our youngest dog. I am sending her to you for Jedi training. May the "fourth" be with you.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Death be not proud." I fear that with Peter going over to the "dark side", buying a Dell and investing his millions in Microsoft and Intel, this thread may die a slow and painful death. There is only so much I can do alone. When you break up the act, it is like breaking an egg. We shall see. 

On to 20 pages and 300 posts! Then, we shall have a proper funeral.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Is there mutiny in the ranks?

Who is Max?

Shall we send flowers or dog biscuits?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

lotus, Max is my #2 dog, after Rags, and before Rootie and Daisy. Hence, may the "fourth" be with you. Whatever.........

I think that we should send neiter flowers (since that is a needless murder of living things) nor dog biscuits (since they are murder on a dog's stomach). A moment of silence for a world on the brink of war might be more appropriate. Then, we go to the home of Peter and leave a small pebble near his front door, as an indication that we were there and remembered his fine icons.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> When you break up the act, it is like breaking an egg. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Is that a yoke??

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Then, we go to the home of Peter and leave a small pebble near his front door, as an indication that we were there and remembered his fine icons. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Bring a large garden rock and stop in for a drink. Hell.....we'll have a pizza party and reek havoc with all the serious posts currently running on ehMac (none of which can outlast us!)

Since we need a mascot here, I nominate Max. We can call him ehMaximus, so as not to confuse him with the honourable mayor of similar name, but of different species.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

HE'S BACK!!!!!!!! Welcome back to the land of the free and the brave, Peter. That icon looks nothing like Max, but put a top hat on anyone and it brings a touch of class to that person......and that's no "yoke" (I didn't think you were old enough for that old Uncle Miltie gag!). 

I guess this thread will go puttering onward with a life of it's own.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I guess this thread will go puttering onward with a life of it's own. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
We'll keep this thread up as long as possible, even if it means buying some Viagra (ohhh, wrong kind of "up", eh)
Of course I know Uncle Miltie...I was born in 1948 (i.e. a long time ago) and have owned 50's vintage cars, tube radios and a HiFi console. Old,eh!
May the Force be with you, Marc SnowWalker!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I was born in Oct. 1948. I pictured you much younger. Man, and the younger crowd in this forum can't keep up with our jokes. "Youth is wasted on the young", and the old saying goes.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> "Youth is wasted on the young", and the old saying goes. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
In the 60s, the "youth was wasted on weed and LSD" Aahhh...the good ol' days!








So, we're both the same age, eh? Here I thought you were much older! And a fine example of maturity we are to the younger members! Look what they have to look forward to.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I can't speak to the effect of LSD, but as for the gift of the gods, I went to Woodstock........enough said. Strange, but I never had much of an interest in smoking and drinking when I was in high school, and now with a 16 year old son in high school, the tables are turned. Luckily, no one smokes in our household and I am the only drinker, and I might have one drink a week at most. Gone are the days of my youth.................

Still, there are doxies to tend to and a driveway to deice. We have had freezing fog here overnight, which will change to rain, so I shall save the environment and let the rain wash away the ice. Luckily, doxies don't have far to fall when they slip.

We seem to be creeping along to page 20/post #300 for the thread. This might become our own little sanctuary away from the madness that is enveloping the world today. This will be a cloistered enclave for all who want to rest from the news of war........our own Shire. I am surprised that there were no mini doxies in Hobbitland. In fact, I can't remember seeing any dogs in both of the movies. Strange, since we all know that Hobbits loved mini doxies, whom they called "flumps".


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>... we all know that Hobbits loved mini doxies, whom they called "flumps". <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
.......After the sound they make when they stumble


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

*PAGE 20 !!!* We have conquered the untread plateau of ehMacland! Sir Edmund will surely call to congratulate. Never before have so few said so little in so much space and in so much time! A rare and noble feat, indeed. The recognition and congratulations should soon be pouring in from the macpersons, who have been in awe over this thread for some time. (I love to puzzle and dazzle the smart ones!) Oh!..gotta go now, the phone is ringing and I see that it's Mel calling to offer his congrats. We kick butt!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, in light of the space shuttle tragedy, I shall suspend my usual wit and satire for one day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Had hoped to be the first to congratulate you on your achievement, but something strange happened to my little iMac and it refused to send my reply. Hope it goes thru this time as I want you to know that your comedy routine has brightened many a day.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

lotus, a bit of laughter is what the world needs right now, along with a bit "group hug" and a teddy bear. Actually, we had a children's entertainer here in St.John's deliver about 10,000 teddy bears to children all over the former Yugoslavian republics.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Lotus wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I want you to know that your comedy routine has brightened many a day. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Well, thanks for that. Although the fun was between ourselves for the most part, if some found a smile along the way, then it actually had a valid reason for being. This is a low-key testing ground before Dr G and I take it on the road (and hopefully don't get run over)


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

I hate it when I double-click!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I am not sure if you are knowledgeable of the Bob Hope and Bing Crosy "On the Road Again" movies. This should be considered as we set off on our journey into the unknown.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

I have FINALLY seen this commercial, I was afraid to post without having seen it, I mean, the ridicule that I may have recieved and tyhe shame I would have felt

Great commercial, and amazing post (20 pages!)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDaddy, the breeder in Chicago from whom we bought Rootie and Daisy has seen the commercial. she says that from what she has heard, the doxies are all real. However, I suspect that there have been overlays of pics, with 25 doxies being made to look like 200.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Dr. G
being a video person myself, I can believe that they cloned a bunch of them, just the sheer effort of getting that many dogs to co-operate for any length of time would be a very difficult procedure no matter who you are!
if they did, i would say they probably used Commotion or Combustion to do it (Mabey even Shake!)

Either way, really well done commercial! (I think I am the only person I know that watches TV to see the commercials too loL)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdaddy, I recall in the movie Gladiator the way the spliced together blocks of real people over and over again, and then used computer generated people. I find that to try and get my four dogs up from the park is like trying to herd cats. I can't imagine 200 doxies doing anything else other than running around on cue.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

All is quiet on the eastern front. Fog and +6C weather is making everything seem like the highland moors. The doxies are ever cautious outside, lest they run into the Hounds of the Baskervilles.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I feel like the final minute of the Orsen Wells radio adaptation of H.G.Wells' "War of the Worlds" -- "Is anybody out there???" The fog is very thick and a silence descends upon St.John's.................................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

.............Is anybody out there? ........


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Made it to 300 posts in this thread!! And now, there is no one left with whom to share this feat. "Thus endeth the sermon" the wise sage told the multitudes. Sadly, there was no one left to hear his words. If a posting should fall in the forest, and there is no one around to read it, does it still make a sound?????????????


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> If a posting should fall in the forest, and there is no one around to read it, does it still make a sound????????????? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ahh,...from the Bruce Cockburn song. The answer is YES. Because those who do not read the posts are blind, but yet, can still hear. The posts emit a soothing, almosr eerie sound to bring calm to the stressed...like an oasis of light humour to quench those parched by the drying effect of the serious discussions that abound. Let them drink from the cup of frivolity, lest they should waste away with tormented minds. (from a scene in MacRuth)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Greetings, Peter, on this mild and foggy St.John's night. All is still as the events of St.John's Jackie set in for the brave souls here in eastern Newfoundland and Labrador. It will probably make the national news, but I shall tell you that it WAS NOT one of my doxies that attacked and killed St.John's Jackie, the most accurate of the ground hogs in the Northern Hemisphere. We know the people that owned the mini short-haired doxie that was involved in the attack, and they are in hiding. Actually, since St.John's Jackie outweighed the doxie by at least 40 pounds, and was observed attacking the doxie, the charges are not justified. Luckily, it was a prediction for an early spring. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Hey, hey, hey, hey, staying alive...staying alive...."


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Man, this thread is still alive?!?  

Congrats to Dr. G and Peter on getting to 21 pages.

At least MacDaddy brought the thread back to the original subject.

Watch out, there goes that stampede of Doxen...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, Kosh, the greatness of the doxen goes back to when there was a westward push in the Canastoga wagon. The various aboriginal tribes throughout the west had a great love for the land and the animals that roamed the Great Plains. Thus, they freed the doxen from their tasks of burden. Thus evolved what we today know as dachshunds and oxen. The European dachshund was actually the main cause of the Plague, since it carried the fleas that carried the plage, which killed off 1/3 of Europes population. Those were the Giant Long-haired Dachshunds, that died off, just like the wolly mammoths.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

There seems to be a covert movement by some in our fair land of ehMacLand to end this thread. jwoodget has suggested that this thread is quite long. In my opinion, it represents what is good about ehMacLand. It is a constant through all of the turmoil in the world and the diversity of posts in this forum. It represents freedom of speech and expression, which is, slowly but surely, being eroded in the real world outside of the cloistered confines of ehMacLand. This thread is like Shangri-la in the book "The Lost Horizon". Please, do not support the discontinuation of this oasis from the ills of reality. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

As Gandalf declared "They shall not pass!"


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Peter, Peter, Peter wherefore art thou. Dr. G needs you


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lotus, I shall stand alone if need be. My grandparents faced the Czar's pogroms in Russia, my mother marched against nuclear bombs and McCarthyism in the early 50s, I confronted my draft board (and won!), so a threat to either be silenced or banished does not scare me. "Live free of Die!" for "We shall overcome!!!"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"...........oh deep in my heart, I do believe, that we shall overcome someday."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"...The world will little note, nor long remember, what we say here, but it can never forget what they did here. It is for us the living, rather, to be dedicated here to the unfinished work which they who fought here have thus far so nobly advanced. It is rather for us to be here dedicated to the great task remaining before us - that from these honored dead we take increased devotion to that cause for which they gave the last full measure of devotion - that we here highly resolve that these dead shall not have died in vain - that this nation, under God, shall have a new birth of freedom - and that government of the people, by the people, for the people, shall not perish from the earth." Amen.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"When in the Course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation. 

We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Let Freedom Ring!"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

In the "Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms" it is written that 

Everyone has the following fundamental freedoms: 
(a) freedom of conscience and religion; 
(b) freedom of thought, belief, opinion and expression, including freedom of the press and other media of communication; 
(c) freedom of peaceful assembly; and 
(d) freedom of association.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

If this thread is to be purged, and I am to be banished into "the land that time forgot" and where Trevor Morris is currently residing, then I go down with a fight. They may have the power to silence me, but not the right.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Cowabunga Dude!!! You shure don't need me (been busy) to keep this thread alive. You just keep on posting, and posting, and posting....like the ehMac ener-"G"-zer. Looks like you're practicing soliloqey scenes from our upcoming MacRuth play. Practice makes perfect (but makes it look as though you're losing your mind).

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Actually, since St.John's Jackie outweighed the doxie by at least 40 pounds, and was observed attacking the doxie, the charges are not justified. Luckily, it was a prediction for an early spring. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Too bad about the gopher...as long as we get an early spring!


<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Thus, they freed the doxen from their tasks of burden. Thus evolved what we today know as dachshunds and oxen<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
That explains the subtle similarities...they come from the same origin. The doxies just pull smaller wagons.


Lotus wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Peter, Peter, Peter wherefore art thou. Dr. G needs you <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I'm afraid he needs more than me...professional help is in order, methinks.


Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> .....I am to be banished into "the land that time forgot"<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
You mean Jurassic Park?? Be sure to take a video camera.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, lest you forget, when they pull this thread and banish US to the Caves of Clinkhumple (beneath the Jobs Mountains), there goes our public forum. Granted, we could live on our royalty checks, and hire Bill Gates as our butler, but without access to the fine folks of ehMacLand, we have lost our contact to the outside world. First it is us, then the likes of Kosh and lotus, and then who can tell which other of our brave citizens will fall under the iron boot of censorship???


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"...We are not afraid today...Deep in my heart, I do believe, that we shall overcome someday."


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> and hire Bill Gates as our butler <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
We should hire him for cleaning too....he does Windows

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Deep in my heart, I do believe, that we shall overcome someday. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I'm just trying to overcome *today*!

We shall not be banished...in fact it's so quiet on this thread now, I think they've forgotten about us. Bring out the girls and beer!














Twenty-two pages of thread on the board, twenty -two pages of thread; 
if on of those......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, there have been grumblings to cut this thread off from the "heard". I have a feeling that your icons and the general high level of wit and satire we generate have kept us going so far. However, the drums are sounding louder, and not just the drums wanting me to finally buy a Mac. Let us hope I am wrong. We shall see.

Being a happily married man, I can't say "bring on the girls", especially if they look like your icon!!!!!!!! However, I have never been one to pass on a brew or two. They make a great ale here in St.John's, called "1894" and brewed by the Quidi Vidi Brewers. It is quite good if you appreciate ale over mass produced beer. 

The doxies send you a tail wag and a lick on the hand.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Peter, there have been grumblings to cut this thread off from the "heard". <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
We can just start a new thread under a different topic name. DUHH!! I'll bet they didn't think we were this smart.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, remember Trevor Morris!?! Banished, he was, just like Gollum. Still, we have "the ring", and can keep this going "to infinity and beyond..."


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Peter, remember Trevor Morris!?! Banished, he was, just like Gollum. Still, we have "the ring", and can keep this going "to infinity and beyond..." <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Trevor was before my time and I will be before someone else's time, perhaps. Im currently reading Dale Carnegie's "Stop Worrying And Start Living". What is done, is done and I shall not fret about it. Perhaps some of the other members would do well to read this book as well. "Much ado about nothing" was quoted a while earlier. It goes both ways!
You're right...we have the power of the ring and we shall be able to leap tall ottomans in a single bound! "To infinity and beyond", you say...that's far out!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We shall see. We are like the London play "The Mousetrap". thus, we shall enjoy it while we can..........for "tomorrow is another day".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I hope you all realize that "To infinity and beyond" is a phrase from the "Toy Story" by a character called Buzz Lightyear. I do not claim credit for this phrase.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Look and see.
See Spot run.
Run Spot run.
Run, run, run.
No, Spot, no.
Not on mom's new rug.
Out damn Spot, out I say!

From the upcoming play "MacSpot" to be produced by Peter S. and staring yours truly on Broadway. I can see the glitter of a pair of Tony awards.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am for free competition. I say, "Let the best thread win". Thus, if the thread about my finally getting a Mac can overtake this thread, then it will be accomplished one post at a time.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Thus, if the thread about my finally getting a Mac can overtake this thread, then it will be accomplished one post at a time.<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
The way it's going, it'll never have an end!
Don't forget to forward copies of the MacSpot play for rehersal. "Out,out, damned spot!...." I have that line down cold. I use it every time I have to clean up a coughed up hairball from my cat.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Glad to hear this Peter. We open in four days off-Broadway. We present this tale of Dick and Jane for Mrs. Rucci's second grade class at Our Lady of 17th Street SW in Calgary, and then on to a gala performance at the Mel Lastman Intermediate School in York, ON. Then it's on to the Gershwin Theater on 47th Street in The Big Apple. Your cat can be Puff, and one of the doxies could be Spot.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kudos to Kosh for Kreating this Kacophony of Klatter and Khaos in this thread.

This post was brought to you by the letter "K"


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> This post was brought to you by the letter "K" <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
As well as "G" and "P"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"G" and "P" will be brought to all the kids via the words "Great Postings".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

And this thread is also brought to you by the number "3" as in 333 total posts in this tread...........so far.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good morning, all. Fresh coffee is once again being served at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Fresh coffee is once again being served at the Cafe Chez Marc. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Bonjour! Please deliver a hot coffee to Maison Chez Pierre via the Expresso Doxies. I'll be laying low again today...lots to get done and no time for computer play. Peace!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Fresh coffee is once again being served at the Cafe Chez Marc. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Bonjour! Please deliver a hot coffee to Maison Chez Pierre via the Expresso Doxies. I'll be laying low again today...lots to get done and no time for computer play. Peace!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, a double expresso for a duplicate post.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bjornbro, a free coffee of your choice from the Cafe Chez Marc when you reach this post.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bjornbro, if you are reading a page a day, at the rate this thread is growing I would like to wish you a Happy Easter.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Goodmorning, Peter. Might I recommend a decaf this morning. I won't tell you what I have slipped in to Macnutt's coffee, and it is not salted spring water! Still, he shall go around his island with a smile on his face and a bounce in his step.

I shall hold down the fort on our quest to 30 pages until you are able to return in full force. I am putting in at least 10 hours a day, off and on, at the computer from 7AM until 11PM because of all of the postings in my 5 WebCT web courses (just passed 3000 last night and the semester still has 9 more weeks to run!), so I find a quick trip over to ehMacLand and The Monster Thread, The Son of Monster Thread, and now Mini-thread, is a needed diversion.

So, Peace be with you.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I should go back through this post and edit in little "motivational tidbits" to keep Bjornbro content to keep moving along this yellow brick road to Oz. I could offer free coffee, a chance to have his picture taken with the Dynamic Doxie Duo, stock options in Apple computer, a trip on Steve Jobs' private plane, front row tickets to our Broadway play, etc. We shall see.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *Peter, a double expresso for a duplicate post.* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I gotta stop double clicking the mouse,clicking the mouse,clicking the mouse, ckl.....
So hey, we've got a new reader, I see. A page a day...hmmm....how long will he keep it up before he realizes that it goes nowhere??
Sorry we've lost the momentum...I'm not able to spend the time to keep the pace up and so, maybe we'll die a slow death with this one. We fought the good fight and stared down the naysayers: we have nothing to regret or be ashamed of. WAIT....we shall not give up so easily! On with the post!! It may be at a slower pace for a while, but page 30 is not that far off. Thirty or bust, I say. Waddya say?
Wait till the macpersons find out we're here to stay for a while...wait...I think I see Macnutt...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

As James Cagney proclaimed in the movie "White Heat", "Made it, ma! Top of the world!" Granted, he then blew himself up, but it is the thought that counts.

I want to thank ALL of you out there in ehMacLand (but especially Peter S.) for helping me make my FINAL decision to get a new iMac.........and to listen to my ramblings about war/peace/doxies/chicken soup/NYC/etc/etc for these 1000 posts. You are all invited over to Peter's mansion for a "grand scoff". We are about to get another 30cm of snow tomorrow, so it's best not to come this way. 
Merci, beaucoups one and all. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bjornbro, when you get this far, let me know, and I shall send your an autographed copy of our movie "1001 Doxies". By the time you reach this post, it should be a classic to rival anything out of Disney or Pixar.


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

i'm sorry guys, i just want to be in this thread for historical reasons.
now, is this the longest thread ever on ehmac?


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> You are all invited over to Peter's mansion for a "grand scoff". <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Thanks for the advanced notice: are you always going to make all the decisions without asking me? Well, OK, everyone can come over tomorrow night between 7 and 10pm for root beer and home movies of DR G's doxies frolicking in the snow. There are also some clips of Dr G running around the house in his underwear (that should guarantee a turnout). It's a BYOB party, but I'll supply the crackers (no cheese or spreads,..just crackers) Good times, eh? See you all then.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Holy carungas! Page 24 and 347 posts so far. This does call for a party! I will now have TWO boxes of crackers and a tub of humus to celebrate.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

I heard the word _*party*_...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, this is a totally catered affair. You provide nothing but the mansion. The entire crew will arrive and set up and then clean up. Actually, Strongblade is in charge of clean up, but he's a party animal, so he won't mind.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

daycus, any and all are welcome in this thread. My only concern is the wrath of the villagers with torches and pitchforks ascending to the top of Applecore Hill, where Peter's mansion is located, and realizing that Strongblade ate all of the crackers!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Check out this cute website for bagels.
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/bageldance/bagel1.html


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I trust that everyone is having a grand old time over at Peter's mansion. Think of me fondly, since I shall be outside trying to dig out my driveway. Strange blizzard. The snow was the consistency of finely granulated sugar. Whatever, the doxies like running around now that the winds have stopped blowing. Don't forget to check out the Bagel Dance URL.  

Don't drink and drive. Paix.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I trust that everyone is having a grand old time over at Peter's mansion. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
O WOW!, the party is just a roaring success....wish you could be here. When the neighbours saw all the expensive cars the guests were driving, they suddenly wanted to be my friend. Then "party animal" girls started showing up and before we knew it, we had a bash like the ones you see on beer commercials! I ran out of ceackers within half an hour, but that's OK because the macpersons (yeah, they showed up too!) have ordered six pizzas, Crazy Bread and pop (for mix). Turns out a couple of the women are dancers...here's a short video snap of the dance area


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, sorry I missed the party. Are you auditioning for a Sprint Commercial, as in "200 doxies rather than 200 oxen"? I say this because I thought you were going to get a load of "crackers", not old boats or worn out gears, as in " I ran out of ceackers within half an hour" (a "ceaker" is an old boat full of holes or a worn our creaky gear in NFLD dialect). Whatever, I am glad that all went well. From the sounds and sights of things, sounds like you have a "great hooley", which is a much wilder time than a "grand scoff". Next to Yiddish, Newfoundland dialect is great! Whatever, the next one can be here. I can take a video of all of the party animals playing out in the 10 foot snow drifts with the doxies, quickly edit it with iMovie on my iMac, and send everyone home with an iDVD disk. We shall see. I am still waiting on my grant number which is needed for the purchase order for the iMac.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, how did everyone like my wife's homemade Montreal-style bagels? Did anyone check out the Bagel Dance URL while they were there???


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *Did anyone check out the Bagel Dance URL while they were there???* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Yes we did....lots of dances to see but only one song. Like a bagel without a cause.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, next time I shall send over a blintz. My grandmother somehow made them with apples/strawberries/and love..........to die for! As I said, the next party will be here. My house is not as large as your mansion, but the doxies will keep things hopping.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

HELP!!!!! A "weather bomb" has hit St.John's, with a blizzard predicted to drop up to 50cm of snow. The drifts are right over my wife's little VW bug, and it has only been snowing for two hours!! 

Macnutt, send us some Salt Spring Island salt for the roads..........send us some warmth..............take us with you!!!!!!!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *HELP!!!!! A "weather bomb" has hit St.John's, *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
It's a weatherstorm..no, it's a bomb...no, it's a brainstorm!. What a great solution to the Iraq dilemma. The US just need to drop snow bombs, instead of the dangerous type, on Iraq until Saddam surrenders. A whole new meaning to the term "Desert Storm". And all the snow they would need is right in Newfoundland.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

If only it were that simple, can you imagine Bush and Saddam in a snow ball fight.

Dr. G. If your doxies came from Libertyville they must be use to the snow.Our weather down there was comparable to the weather in Ontario.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

lotus, the owner of the doxies lived in a condo, and the dogs never went outside much as puppies. both of my dogs were amazed at the sight and feel of the grass in our backyard. Neither had seen any snow prior to coming here. Actually, they like to play doxie torpedo in the fluffy snow. It looks like a train going through a drift of snow in the Canadian Rockies.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

25 pages!! I fear that with the onset of war, this thread is slowly becoming the last refuge for light humor in this forum.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Tempers are starting to flare in the "Stop the War" thread. This should become a "Gain the Inner Peace" thread to try and balance things in an all too unbalanced world. We shall see.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Two days between posts!!

Welcome back.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

lotus, I did not want to jest while the "Stop the War" post was going strong. With the announcements by Blix this afternoon, we might need a bit of light-hearted humor to ease the tension. We shall see.


----------



## timmer (Aug 10, 2002)

Dr. G. Thanks for the light hearted thread!! Much appreciated across the board I am sure. It is a fine balance to ehmac and you bring smiles to the faces of all your readers. Same with the rest of you who have regularly visited. I get wrapped up in the debating threads sometimes and forget about the light hearted rooms like this. 
Thanks again. 
timmer


----------



## timmer (Aug 10, 2002)

One more thing, I have still not seen the commercial. I will keep looking.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I think it's getting time to have a funeral for this thread... Poor "Dr.G's Favourite Commercial" thread, we knew him well... ashes to ashes, dust to dust...

Besides, I got a new commercial that should be Dr.G's favourite... it's the new Blockbuster commercial with the guinea pig and the rabbit where the guinea pig adjusts the "rabbit ears" to get reception on the TV screen. Hilarious pun or run on words!

It's amazing when some of the best TV on TV nowadays, is the commercials.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

I've been too occupied to spar with Dr G lately, but this thread shall surely linger on for a while. There are always a few heads poking in to seee if there's any action. The show may be stalled, but it will go on! Right Dr G?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sorry, Kosh, but the "silent majority" has spoken. Timmer, I shall continue to banter with Peter, reveal the lastest doxies tales, lament over the mass of snow that is becoming St.John's, and spread a bit of joy, coffee and bagels to all who enter this thread.

There is room in ehMacLand for the serious and the lighthearted. There is no reason to end this thread. Those who don't want to read any part of it (I wonder where Bjornbro is by now???) need not partake in the latest "fluff". I find myself going back from the "Peace/War" thread, to this thread, and not feeling like I have wasted my time.

Thus, Excelsior! Ever onward!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, I hate to break it to you, but that Blockbuster commercial is a bit lame, in my opinion.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I find myself going back from the "Peace/War" thread, to this thread, and not feeling like I have wasted my time.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
i've said it before and I'll say it again..."Time well wasted"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I am still waiting to hear on our movie contract for "Lord of the Doxies -- The Twin Bowers". Actually, if you ever heard a doxie bark, it certainly would not be considered a "bow-wow". People who come to the door and hear our dogs barking madly are amazed to see how small the two doxies and Rags actually are (Max is the coward of the family).

I find it actually a bit relaxing to go from online grading of the WebCT postings of my students to coming to ehMacLand. No grading of anyone's opinions here........thank God. At the rate I am going, I shall a grade total of 13,000 postings by the end of the semester.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, where are all your unique icons???????


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Not enough time to be the "unicon man". Short postings are the order of the day lately


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

You sound just like Calvin Coolidge. He was a man of few words, and someone once came up to him and said "President Coolidge, I just made a bet that I could make you say three words or more." Coolidge replied, "You lose."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I just received the demo of Randy Newman's jingle for your "Icon Emporium" web site (I forgot to tell you about the deal, but the royalty check will run into 7 figures so I thought that you would not mind). It goes to the tune of "The Candy Man" and I thought that it was most unique. I guess that there is no way to include audio clips on this forum. Too bad!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just saw the Sprint doxie commercial once more, and I have a feeling that most of these doxies were real. Still, it is easier to get 200 doxies than it would be to gather 200 oxen. Getting them back to their owners is another story, in that doxies love to play and protect their territory.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Can you believe that Stop the War Thread---only six pages behind the Mother of all Monster Threads.After all that serious conversations it is nice to know there is some relief here. Keep up the good work.

Sorry to hear about the doxie's problems.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> It goes to the tune of "The Candy Man" and I thought that it was most unique <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
¶¶¶_The Icon Man can, ...the Icon man can because he mixes it with love and makes the world feel good ¶¶¶_


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, that's the Icon Maven we all know and love. Keep up the creative works and they shall built a monument to your creativity down at the corner of Woz and Jobs Streets.

Lotus, thanks for the concern. Hopefully, we have caught the problem early, and with medication, will be able to help him lead a fairly normal life. We shall see. With all the talk of war, the troubles of a pair of doxies "is not worth a hill of beans". Still, "if you could play for her, you can play it for me. Play it!!!". 

This is where Peter strolls in, followed by his groupies, to the sounds of his new song by Peter Newman.

Goodnight all.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, which one is you? I am able to see myself, Kosh and lotus, but I can't figure out which one is you? I know I have a publicity photo of you in our promotion "kit", but I am not sure if you are the third up from the bottom left, or the second from the top right????


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lotus, it is interesting to see this thread, the "Stop the War" thread, together in the same forum. I think that the "Why am I here?" thread makes for a fine fulcrum for the two. I feel that the "Stop the War" thread will soon overtake this thread as the official "most postings contained" thread. However, both have served a purpose -- one to rally support for some sort of action pertaining to Iraq..........the other calling upon our gentlier side......the one that wants to pet a puppy, or smile at a child, or just look up to see clouds forming a myriad of shapes. Yes, there is a balance in this forum, as in Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bjornbro, here is another little "bread crumb" I promised to leave along the way. If you reach this point (before your child is a teenager), I shall send you an autographed picture of the Dynamic Doxie Duo, and a videotape of the first TV Variety Special from Peter S. and Dr.G. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I raised a question, of sorts, in my previous posting to Bjornbro pertaining to the use of computers by children. What are your views about early exposure to computer by pre-school age children? Personally, my son started using my Apple IIe when he was about 2, using my Apple IIgs by the time he was 4, and using my wife's Mac by the time he was 8. Does anyone think, as some educators do recently, that there is too much exposure, at too early an age, with the use of computers? My son started out with some simple Seseme Street programs that came with my IIe, used the Muppet Slate and the various preschool programs I purchased for him to use, to KidPix on the first Mac he touched... to the use of ICQ and Kazaa, et al, now. He would sooner give up TV than to give up his computer time.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just saw an interesting comic (PC Weenie) in the latest Applelinks website. It is of an infant in one of those round table/strollers (I don't know what they are called, because I never put Stephen in one of these self-propelled vehicles). Whatever, there was the child sitting in this contraption, with a laptop on the table top. So much for early exposure.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Does anyone know or any Mac educational software for preschoolers to about grade 6? Will hybrid educational software that is intended for Windows and Mac OS 9 work on a new iMac with OS X?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, et al, check out Saturday's Book Review section (I believe it is page D8) for a picture of what two doxies look like when they are agressive. Actually, the picture is not of a doxie (different ears and longer legs), but this is what they look like when confronting a badger. 

Tonight is the full moon, so I won't try to explain what they look like on this night. Be forewarned that if you don't hear from me, you know what happened. My wife is in Edmonton, since the Feb. full moon is thought to be the one that brings out the worst in a doxie. Something to do with their evolution from doxen, I believe. "Sleep softly and carry a big stick" to paraphrase Teddy R.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I being of sound mind and body (until the doxies get through with me), leave all of our copyrights and movie/TV deals in your name. Carry on the routine as best you can. I write this now.......................just in case. Because, when the moon is full.... one never can tell.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I have arranged for my son to enroll in your Peter S. School for Icon Iconoclasts. His tuition is paid in full. He is a novice at Flash, but he is self-taught. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

There are two old Zen questions which asks one to reflect upon "What is the sound of one hand clapping?" and "What is the sound of the moonlight upon a still lake?". I would ask you to reflect upon this "What is the sound of two doxies as they howl at the full moon?" I am locked behind a closed door, and the sound cannot be described. Bone chilling to the very core of all that I am is the effect. Pray for peace throughout the world tomorrow.....pray for me tonight.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

They have picked up my scent, and are scratching at the door. I feel like I am in a scene in Jurassic Park in which the raptors are stalking their pray. This is a 2 inch thick solid wood door!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This forum is my lifeline. If anyone is currently reading this........call the police.........tell them that tear gas and stun bombs may be their only defense......other than silver bullets. Hurry!!!!!!!!! There is not much time left................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I make you the executor of my estate. My wife and son are well taken care of, so all of our joint projects may transfer to you solely. Now, as to my funeral.......a closed casket (of course, doxies leave little meat behind)........lots of music (the "New World Symphony" is one of my favorite pieces).... I don't want a religious service...........and I shall try to send you a picture of my monument in the next posting.........if there is time.........................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, as for the monument, it should look something like this for my US monument in NYC and substitute the Canadian flag for my St.John's monument.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The door is holding..............but not for long. There are so many of you to thank and extend my wishes for a peaceful spring. You know who you are, so take pride in the fact that you have earned my friendship. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I trust you won't hold the fact that I never was able to get my iMac (or AlPB?) order in to the university Faculty Research Division. Imagine, it all stated with the thought of the original iBook..........................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

...........I figure I shall take this thread to 400 posts.............or die trying....... Wish me luck...............................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

...........just about there...........now, if only the door will hold................not much more time before it splinters totally into toothpicks..........................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

........................wait, the clouds have rolled in and it's starting to snow.......it has blocked out the full moon...........the doxies are wagging their tails in hopes of being taken outside.....................I am Free!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now, WHO made this mess???????????? Bad doxies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

WOW, you need professional help, and I don't mean the police. On the brighter side, you have single-handedly managed to add almost another page to this thread. I've never seen anyone post so many times in succession without another contributor around. I have the feeling that peace will be with us yet tomorrow. Let's hope it lingers. Paix


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

if Dr. G., gets to safety from his moonlight crazed doxies, is that like the groundhog NOT seeing his shadow?

Less winter or maybe 6 more weeks until Dr. G. makes a decision to buy a mac?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, would you believe it is a decision about a scanner that is giving me pause. If I get a new iMac, I shall have enough money for a photo scanner. However, after reading the new MacWorld magazine, and listening to you folks, I could get a new 17" AlPB and an $500 flat scanner with an attachment for slides.

Peter, the therapists that Steven Speilberg hired for the doxies (he allows no one on his sets that does not have a personal shrink) say that they suffer from "latent litter withdrawal" and "bi-polar showdog anxiety". 

Actually, it was all a spoof, a crass way to get us to 400 pages. The thread on Peace/War is far more important than this thread. However, the reality is somewhat depressing. I read through all of the many comments, and then I escape here for a few minutes. Actually, the doxies just stare up at the moon in wonderment......as I do. As I have said previously, this is a counter balance to the Peace/War thread, with the "Why am I here?" thread the fulcrum.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I think that the "Peter S. School for Icon Iconoclasts" is actually a good idea. I have said in earlier posts that you would make a fine teacher...........well, here's your chance. Carpe diem!!!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Peter, I think that the "Peter S. School for Icon Iconoclasts" is actually a good idea. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
That would be a direct conflict with my belief of "freedom of belief" and of proliferation, not destruction of the icons. An iconoclast I'm not. However there are other members of this forum whop might be willing to take the role (my lips are sealed!). Better to name the school the "PS Institute for Iconic Developement". I must search for an icon logo. (If a logo is animated, is that called logomotion?)
Glad to hear you're "full moon" episode has subsided. Given the weather reports for the east coast, you may have to retreat to the closet for shelter. That's where the laptop with the wireless modem comes in handy. But an iBook (or used powerbook) with airport, a monitor and a cheaper scanner.
Carpe Diem.....some people think that means "fish of the day"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, the "PS Institute for Iconic Developement" sounds workable, just so long as the students, when asked, don't say "I go to 'pissed'" when asked what school they attend. I like the attached icon, as well as the weeping mouse.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, what exactly is that sitting behind the desk?


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

It's the 'Ironic Icon Man" (or is it the "Iconic Iron Man"??)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, it's a judgement call in the final analysis. Granted, the 'Ironic Icon Man" brings forth a certain image, but the "Iconic Iron Man" has a greater strength and depth to the title. Toss a coin.........."for I have promises to keep and miles to go before I sleep...." 

The Dynamic Doxie Duo drives forth at sunrise. Excelsior!!!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

How 'bout the "Iconic Comic"? Not to be confused with the Unknown Comic


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Iconic Comic has a true ring to it, and it suits you well. Thus, Peter S. shall be your legal name and the Iconic Comic shall be the name you utilize on stage, in the movies, on our TV shows, at award ceremonies and in the ring.................did I forget to tell you about the WWE championship match I have arranged for you to fight on April 1st? Must have slipped my mind with all the arrangements that need to be made preparing the house for the new arrival..........an iMac!!!!!! Sorry. Just be sure to stay in training.............................and have your affairs all in order by the end of March.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Just be sure to stay in training........................ <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
As I type, I am performing weight exercises and rehearsing Henny Youngman, Bob Hope and Rodney Dangerfield jokes. I love Rodney!
I have a confession to make. I've just made a post on the Stop The War thread and have helped it make gains on our record-breaking Monster Thread. At the pace it's going at, it will soon overtake us. Our saving grace is that we can probably keep this one going forever and make up ground later. Should we be relegated to second place, at least we were bettered by a worthy topic. Carpe Diem to you also.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I have no doubts that the "Stop the War" thread will overtake this thread someday soon, as it should.......for now. Still, we offer the balance and refuge from a world gone mad. Thus, no apology necessary. 

As for "getting respect", I am not sure what will take place in the ring, in that I have not been able to prearrange the outcome. Something about the possibility of a broken arm, leg, neck stopping the match prior to the final count. No need to worry......yet. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, you still have not told me (or the world) what that "thing" is in the PoeticArts icon.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

What "thing" are you referring to? The creature is, if you recall, the "Ironic Iconic Man". One of us is confused (many think we're BOTH confused)


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

dr. g.,
i have a sneaking suspicion that might be an U.S. spy trying to undermine our recent conversion to the metric system.

you always type in feet, inches, miles, degrees Farenheit...

c'mon now 'doc'. time to take a walk on the wild side and start speaking metric.

there must be a physical science faculty at your university. i am sure someone there would be happy to guide you through the conversion.

no more worries about; 'how many pecks in a bushel?' fluid ounces in a quart? ounces in a pound?

let's not even get started on the U.S. vs. Imperial gallons !!!!









when you go see your beloved knicks, you can mention how the basket is 10 feet above the floor, or how it's only a couple of hundred yards from Leshko's Deli to McSorley's pub (which by the way is right across the street from an old Ukrainian chruch) - being born in the big apple have you ever been to "Jeremy's"? near southside seaport? in the old fishmonger district. - there is a drink you can order that i got to name cause they had never heard of it - "Canuck Flyer" i called it

ahh, i'm starting to get teary eyed.... those heady days and nights i spent in NYC..

when we travel to deliver soups, from another thread, i will be calling out distances in kilometers, so learn quickly. doxies, as you mentioned, as good at digging but not so good at sled pulling and don't expect mel to become much more than a 'mel-sicle."  

(please note smiley face)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, look at the top of this page. There is a "something" green sitting at a desk waving. It might be a fish, but not any fish that swim off the coast of Newfoundland and Labrador. That is what I am requesting an ID for, since it IS your icon.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, actually, I do think and react in metric, although, for some reason, I write in the measurement of my yourth. I can think about what a 30cm blizzard will be like, with 130kph winds causing 3 meter drifts against the house, all in a -35C windchill ...and I can visualize all of this. However, for some reason, when I write, I still write in feet/inches, etc. Go figure. 

If you saw my FBI file you would realize that I am no spy. When I applied for a conscientious objector status back in 1970, the FBI created a file on me an inch thick. I was amazed how much info they were able to obtain about me in three months, and this before the day of the computerized data base. Still, I think that it was what got me my CO status, in that everything I claimed in my request I was/did, and they had one picture of me actually saving a US flag from being burned at a peace rally I was attending. Those were the days.............still, I am no spy. Ask Peter, in that he knows me as well as anyone in ehMacLand.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I write in the measurement of my yourth <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Is that old English?? "yourth"?
For the third time the green guy behind the desk is the "Ironic Icon man" C'mon Louise!
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> still, I am no spy. Ask Peter, in that he knows me as well as anyone in ehMacLand <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
He's a spy! Honest. But, as Nixon said, "I am not a crook, I've never been a crook:.... I don't even know what a crook looks like"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, you made it to 600 posts!!!! Combined, we could rule ehMacLand and be the Grandmarshalls in the Posting Parade of Petunias.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, that is middle English, as in "In daze of yore, whn I whz a yourth, I ventured fourth upon my courth". I had a linguistics prof who made us memorize all of that stuff. Then he would ask us to describe the rationale for the youth to venture forth upon that given course in 5000 words or more!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Made it to 29 pages. Do I get an iMac before we hit 30???????????? The plot thickens. 

Oops, wrong thread to discuss iMacs. This is a "Doxie Only Zone".


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

The Sprint commercial that started all this is gone, but do not dismay they have a new one with the same 200 doxies. Just released on CNN.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Peter, you made it to 600 posts!!!! Combined, we could rule ehMacLand and be the Grandmarshalls in the Posting Parade of Petunias. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Holy Cow!! I had no idea I had wasted so much time on this site!! Again...time well wasted. I thought I was still around 400 posts...goes to show how important that was to me. Help me here,....Have I said or done anything relevant with those 600 posts? I've dipped my toes into the piranha infested waters of a few of the serious threads normally dominated by the macpersons and somehow survived having my legs gnawed off. . That leaves about 596 posts of silliness and reckless comedic attempts, sprinkled with a dusting of Iconicism (just made that up now). Wow, I've just realized that.....my life has no meaningful purpose. Perhaps it's time to trash the ehMac link and do something more with my life (or lack of). I shall have to ponder this dilemma. The only positive thing I can say for sure is that my spelling has been a far sight better than the majority of the posters.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G.,
i was so pleased







to see that you CAN type in metric up until <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> the FBI created a file on me an inch thick. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

then the same dismay returned.  

oh well, at least you are learing.

not one comment about Leshko's or McSorley's? I thought those would have been names that would have brought a warm smile to your face. Unless of course you never did travel into the 'city.'


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

"Give 'em an inch, ...they'll take 1.6 kilometers"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

lotus, what is the commercial's main idea? How do you know that they are the same 200 doxies???


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, how can you say that "...596 posts of silliness and reckless comedic attempts, sprinkled with a dusting of Iconicism (just made that up now)" is meaningless? As well, how can you say that "...my life has no meaningful purpose"????????? Your silliness has tempered my "off-on-a-tangant diatribes". Your reckless comedic attempts have been balanced with the wit and satire of all who have responded to your postings. Your "Iconicism" has not only reached a Jedi master's level, but has given birth to a new word. No meaning?????????? Why, your life is the "posterboy" of an appeal for a balanced way of life, one not caught up in materialism, hedonism, fascism, and chauvenism. Why, if something happened to both myself and my wife, who do you think that I would trust with the doxies??????? Yes, you make joke about them, but deep down you love them and they would love you for the person you are now........and will someday become.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, back then, the FBI did not compile files in cms. Granted, the file would have come in at 2.593058 cm, but that is splitting hairs, n'est pas? 

As for Leshko's or McSorley's, I thought that I would wait until after supper to reply. Yes, fond and tragic memories are brought back in hearing both those names. McSorley's, the second oldest pub in North 
America, was a haunt of mine in the mid-70s. My dissertation supervisor, an Irishman from NYC, made me go there every time I went home to visit my mother, and "drink a pint or two" in his memory. As for Leshko's, if we are talking about the same place, I proposed to someone outside of the deli, but she rejected my proposal and suggested we not eat lunch there...or see each other ever again. Unhappy memories are associated with that place. C'est l'amour...c'est la vie.  

Still, any talk of NYC is a time for celebration. I shall have another of my wife's bagels to prepare me for tomorrow's chicken soup rescue mission. Maybe I could uplink for a mobile real-time mission report?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, should I have written "drink half a liter or two for him"?


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Aww, gosh,....thanks for the kind words. You shouldn't have called me "posterboy", since we already have that name trademarked on this site and I suspect he wouldn't want to be confused with me <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Yes, you make joke about them, but deep down you love them and they would love you for the person you are now........and will someday become. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I guess I could love them if I could learn to stoop that low. HAHAHAHAHA, get it ...daschunds...stoop low...HAHAHA 







Maybe the person I will someday become will be better adjusted and sane.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I put "posterboy" in quotation marks to deliniate you from Posterboy in ehMacLand. A "posterboy", like the child they use each year for the March of Dimes, is meant to represent a cause.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, "look down......look waaaaayyyyy down." See anything?????? Those are the sad eyes of two doxies, hurt and confused by your doxie joke...........an oldie but a bit much from someone who will soon be a proud owner of a doxie pup.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Onward to 30 pages!!!!!!! Tonight is the night..............a "night to remember".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Page 30 or bust. Westward ho............. Made it ma........top of the world!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Onward to 30 pages!!!!!!! Tonight is the night..............a "night to remember". <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
We're Busted! Je me souviens.  
Crack the champagne bottles and bring on the dancing girls. The first post to hit 30 pages! it's dancin' time at the barn!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh should be in on this celebration. He started all of this with his topic. In all honesty, I never thought that this would have gone on this far. Well, it's on to another milestone -- 500 posts or 50 pages, whichever comes first.

Peter, we make a great team together.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Here's your smile for the day 

A true story......or an urban myth??????????

July 20, 1969, as commander of the Apollo 11 lunar module, Neil
Armstrong was the first person to set foot on the moon. His first words
upon stepping on the moon were, "That's one small step for man - one
giant leap for mankind." They were televised back to earth and heard by
millions. But, just before he entered the lunar lander, he made the
enigmatic remark, "Good luck, Mr. Gorsky!"

Many people at NASA thought it was a casual remark concerning some
rival Soviet cosmonaut. However, upon checking, it was found there was
no Gorsky in either the Soviet or American space programs.

Over the years many people questioned Armstrong as to what the "Good
luck, Mr. Gorsky" statement meant. Each time, Armstrong merely smiled
and chuckled.

On July 5, 1995, in Tampa Bay, Florida, while answering questions
following a speech, a reporter brought up the 26 year old question to
Armstrong again. This time he finally responded. Mr. Gorsky had died, so
Neil felt he could now answer the question.

In 1938 when he was a kid in a small mid-west town, Neil was playing
baseball with a friend in the backyard. His friend had hit the ball into
the neighbour's yard. It landed just by the Gorsky's bedroom window. As
he leaned down to pick up the ball, young Armstrong heard Mrs. Gorsky
shouting at Mr. Gorsky: "Sex! You want sex! You'll get sex when the kid
next door walks on the moon!"


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

That would have been my other uncle, Igor Gorsky (should be spelled Gorski). He was a second cousin on my mother's side. He never had a lot of luck with Natashia when it came to sex. We used to call him "Eager Igor". Made him laugh!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, your family certainly got around. 

Whatever, I shall be swinging through your area with some fresh chicken soup by about 3PM your time, so you could either have a late lunch, early supper, or just say hello to the doxies and sell the soup on Ebay.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Around 3:00 would be fine, but i need to leave at 3:45 for a therapist appopintment.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*Kosh should be in on this celebration. He started all of this with his topic. In all honesty, I never thought that this would have gone on this far.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I'm still around.  I just don't get into this thread as often as I used to...

I can't believe you guys made it to page 30 either...  First we had the doxie commercial, then the melodramtic melicious mel-drama, then the guest appearances by the rest of ehmac, the dancing doxies, the Dr.G and Peter comedy show, and then we went back to the doxie commercial, and then...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Ooohhh, and how could I forget Peter's many hilarious icons....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, we will drive you to your therapy session. Mel L can lead the team and the doxies can sit in your lap. Uncle Peter???


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, this thread represents the "circle of life". As war, in the final analysis, is the end of life for some, and determines not who is right but rather, who is left, the people of ehMacLand need this sort of refuge. Many will choose never to visit this thread, some will be drawn by it's uniqueness, others for strictly personal reasons. Whatever, we provide a smile to all who enter into the magical world of the Moster Thread.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, you might want to reconsider going to your therapy session with up. What a whinner Mel L has turned out to be on this trip. "Are we there yet?" "Where are we going?" "I have to go to the bathroom!" Man, I have half a mind to leave him here and move on westward. We shall see.

On to Wawa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Man, I have half a mind to leave him <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Better leave him a whole mind. He'll sure need it!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, Macspectrum will deal with him. I have a mission to continue..........check out the I Have a Cold thread for the latest news about your deification.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just thought of a great Apple commercial, complete with doxies! Imagine three of the new monitors lined up next to each other, with only a few inches/8cm apart. They are all hooked up to a new AlPB. A video of a doxie walks across the first screen, and then on to the middle screen and then on to the third screen. Then, as if the doxie is walking in large circles, the same sequence takes place with the doxie now walking from left to right, only a bit closer. One more loop, and the doxie is seen walking, still closer, from right to left, but seen on two screens. Then, for the final shot, the doxie is viewed on all three screens. I must admit that I got the idea from watching a scene at the NY Public Library in the movie "The Time Machine", watching the InfoBot move from screen to screen.

"Think different" ...Think Doxie.

I can just visualize the headlines of the frontpage of the Wall Street Journal -- "Weinner Dog Makes Apple a Winner".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just sent my Apple/Doxie idea to the Woz. I should have asked some of the MacMavens here in ehMacLand if it was possible to daisy-chain three monitors to the same computer. Am I being too futuristic, even for Apple??? Still, if anyone at Apple would be sold on an idea involving doxies, it would be the Woz, owner of three mini-doxies.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Or to paraphrase a computer doxieism, "wiener in. ...weiner out!"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

In the name of Peter, Peter Jr. and the holy wooden shoe, we beseech upon you to guide our sled out of the wilderness (i.e., the GTA) and into the sunlight. Amen.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*I should have asked some of the MacMavens here in ehMacLand if it was possible to daisy-chain three monitors to the same computer. Am I being too futuristic, even for Apple???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Daisy-chain isn't the right word, but yes you can hook up 3 monitors to a PowerMac. You can hook up even more than that until you fill up all the PCI slots with video cards. There's even a card, the Matrox Parhelia, that is a triple-head card, that allows you to hook 3 monitors with one card. Unfortunately there are no MAc drivers for it.

Ohhh now I understand why you used daisy-chained. That was a little pun, wasn't it... one of his doxies is Daisy... doxie stretched across the 3 screens... the screens are daisy-chained... HAHAHA


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, yes, it was a play on words for my doxie, Daisy, but I was also not sure of the accurate term for this process. I know that to mirror with an attached monitor will only show you what is on the screen, say of a laptop. But I know that there is a technical term that refers to the idea of showing different things on various monitors. Still, it is a good idea....at least I think so, as does the Woz. We shall see.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*I know that to mirror with an attached monitor will only show you what is on the screen, say of a laptop. But I know that there is a technical term that refers to the idea of showing different things on various monitors. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

It's referred to as "extending your desktop across multiple monitors". Some also call it adding screen real estate, since your adding more screen space.

I do like the idea of stretching a doxie across multipe screens... I say why not get a PowerMac with a Geforce 4 TI, hook up 2 monitors to that and then add 5 Radeon 7000 PCI cards hooking up 2 monitors to each, to give you a total of 12 monitors. Man, that would be a lllllllllloooooonnnngggg doggie.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Is the term "asynchronous multiple monitors"? I know that it is a technical term and various tech people utilize the multiple screens. Personally, the iMac would be fine for me, although with the S-video, it could run into a TV. We shall see. Thanks for the info........................and thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pardon the double post, but this is a doxie/Mel Lastman/Mission of Rescue true story, and I want maximum coverage.

When the doxies and I rolled (aka dragged) into the City Hall complex, where Mel L was to meet us, he had no idea what was in store for him re our mission. We had never met, but I think that the police escort and the thousands of school children that were running alongside of our sled gave it away. Well, we pull up where he was standing, and before I could say a word, he sticks out his hand and exclaims "What's up dachs?" He started to laugh and almost choked to death. I am not sure of his sense of humor or stage presence at city council meetings, but I thought that you GTA folks might find the humor in this true story.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just went back an found my first post, made on Aug.8th, 2001, re "the death of the Cube". Call me sentamentalist, but I wanted to re-place it in the Monster Thread.

Was just at a colleague's house and saw his Cube and new iBook. Someone else was there who was not impressed with our trip down memory lane re the original Apple II and IIe computer. He told us that this Sunday is the 20th anniversary of the initial IBM PC, the first "real pc" (his words, not mine). When we informed him that Apple had a pc three years prior to the lauch of the IBM desktop he was floored.

This brings me back to the subject of my post. I have read dozens of postings and news articles re the "passing" of the Cube. If Michael Dell told the world that he was discontinuing the Inspiron line, would the world really notice or care? I think not! That's the opinion of one person who understands and appreciates tradition.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just crossed the Ontario/Manitoba border. Man, but Ontario is a huge province to traverse from east to west. Hopefully, we shall have arranged to fly back to St.John's from Victoria, BC in Steve Jobs' private jet. Seems that the Woz pitched my idea for an Apple commercial and he flipped over the notion of doxies pitching Mac products. The "year of the laptop" will also be the "year of the doxie". He was going to fly us all down to California to shoot a demo commercial, but getting a sled and all of that water from Salt Spring Island, BC into the US might be a bit difficult. I am an American citizen, and the doxies were born in Chicago, but the sled utilizes traditional whale bone runners as skids, and this is a banned item to import into the US. The fact that the bone is over 200 years old, and no whale was killed in the act of making this object (which was handmade for me by an Inuit craftsperson from Labrador), was not taken into consideration. Thus, no doxie commercial will be shot showing Daisy and Rootie. Such is Life.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Why not shoot some video with your new digital camera and send it off to Steve. He can have Pixar capture the Doxie images and digitally create the commercial. A full length movie could follow if the public reacts well to the doxie theme. It could be called "Dox Story", or "Gone With The Dog" or maybe "Dogdance" or "Driving Dog Daisy " Good idea, eh??


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, GREAT IDEAS!!! The heck with commercials. We should have our new production company (we just bought out Dreamworks, but I used my income tax refund to pay for the acquisition, so you don't have to cut into your Ebay or pizza funds) to make the movies you suggest. 

"Dox Story", the story of two star-crossed doxies that were doomed from the start, as in "Love means never having to say you're a beagle". Or "Gone With The Dog", a classic story about the ante-bellum south, filmed on location in Georgia, about the freeing of the doxen. "Dogdance" is not a good idea, in that dancing doxies look foolish. Still, "Driving Dog Daisy" will probably make it if we can find an old doxie (Daisy is only 1 1/2 years old). "Gone with the Dog" will probably win an Oscar for the pair that portrays Rhett Beagle and Scarlette O'Hound.

Quiet on the set........cameras......ACTION!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, just bought the rights to Evita for a Broadway revival. Barbara Streisand has agreed to play the lead and sing "Don't cry for me I'm a weiner." Can you say "Tony" awards???????????/


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Glad you liked the idea. "Gone With The Dog" could be a more modern flick about a marriage breakup where the guy packs up in the middle of the night and takes the dog, leaving behind a brief note on the pillow. Sort of as "guy flick" appeal to it.

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>* "Don't cry for me I'm a weiner." Can you say "Tony" awards???????????/ *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I actually sang out "Don't cry for me, I'm a weiner". I burst out laughing...too funny!
What's Daisy's favorite song?...."You ain't nothin' but a hound dog"?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, actually Daisy and Rootie like classical, with their favorite being Dvorak's "New World Symphony", the second movement, I believe (the one with the oboe wailing in a sad by melodious manner). Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I was thinking of "Gone with the Dogs" as a blockbuster rather than a "guy flick". The "guy flick" could work, but who wants to go to a movie with a bunch of men crying in the theatre??? Still, if we go with your idea, how does "Beautiful American Doxie", "Daisy Loves Shakespeare" and "The Silence of the Doxies" sound as a package deal for some director? Then, Titanic II could be our blockbuster.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> The "guy flick" could work, but who wants to go to a movie with a bunch of men crying in the theatre??? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Sensitive guys might! We could flip the theme and make it a "chick flick". That might sell better. She wakes up to find the note on her pillow and shouts, "You bastard!!!...I gave you the best ten years of my life! You'll pay for this...." and then spends the next two years making his life as miserable as it was for the past 10 years. The theme song can be Helen Reddy's "I Am Woman". Max could play the part of the dog, as he is qualified to do so (and besides, you'll have casting influence).
I don't like "Silence Of The Doxies". Firstly, I don't care for violent movies. Secondly, there's no such thing as a silent doxie, as you well know.. How about "Silence Of The Cats"?? Daisy and Rootie would watch that one over and over with you.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, actually, I cry at many a movie, but I seem to be in the minority. 

I too do not like violent movies. Actually, "Silence of the Doxies" is a love story about two doxies, who watch as their owners meet, fall in love, fall out of love, and then recapture their real emotions for each other.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, the real "tear-jerker" would be a remake of "Old Yeller", with a doxie in the role of the Golden Retriever. That will turn the audience to mush even moreso than the final scenes in "Love Story".


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> "Silence of the Doxies" is a love story about two doxies, who watch as their owners meet, fall in love, fall out of love, and then recapture their real emotions for each other. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Doesn't sound at all like "Silence Of The Lambs", although I never went to see it. Yours must be the version that was left on the cutting room floor.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Peter, the real "tear-jerker" would be a remake of "Old Yeller", with a doxie in the role of the Golden Retriever. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
But then, they'd have to rename the dog "Old Shorty" or "Old Yappy"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, saw "Silence of the Lambs" and was very scared. No, this is NOTHING like THAT movie.

As well, the "Old Yeller" remake will not have the dog suffering from hydrophobia, and turning on the boy, Travis, who eventually shoots him. No, the sadness will come as the old doxie is replaced by a bouncing new doxie puppy, and the old dog slinks off to lie by his master's old shoes. The analogy and symbolism will be too much for most people to bear without a catharsis of open weeping. Doxies, like Bassett hounds, have such sad eyes, and nothing is sadder than an old doxie, who has provided a lifetime of love and loyalty, now being replaced by the new doxie puppy. No violence, just pathos.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Page 32!! " 	The Bee Gees sing...	 

and we're stayin' alive, stayin' alive. 
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive, stayin' alive. 
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive. 

Well now, I get low and I get high, 
and if I can't get either, I really try. 
Got the wings of heaven on my shoes. 
I'm a comic man and I just can't lose. 
You know it's all right. It's OK. 
I'll live to see another day. 
We can try to understand 
the ehMac times' effect on man. 
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive, stayin' alive. 
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive. ..."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, just heard your audio clip, and you should add a solo act of you singing on our variety hour. When I sing, the doxies howl, so you need to this solo. I am busy enough making the deals that keeps you in pizza to let you have a solo moment in the limelight. The comedy routine is a partnership, but I could see your singing career take off. Peter and Pavaroti? One never knows........


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I say we take this thread to 500 posts!!! Who is with me/us/them????????????????? Excelsior!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I say we take this thread to 500 posts!!! Who is with me/us/them????????????????? Excelsior! <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
To paraphrase George W, "you're either with us, or against us!" and "If we have to, we'll go it alone, even without sanction of the EN (ehMac nations)" Onward and upward!!....to where, nobody knows.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Peter and Pavaroti? One never knows.. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Not likely...Peter and ravioli? mmmmmmaybe.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, pool our posts together, and we will be the first to 2000. Still, personal numbers mean little...........it is lifeform known at The Monster Thread that needs constant attention..........and feeding. It has taken on a life of its own, in a manner of speaking. Did you ever see the movie "The Blob"? (the original, not the remake?)


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Did you ever see the movie "The Blob"? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I did and it still gives me nightmares every time my wife attemps baking (or making jello)!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

When I was 7 years old, a baby sitter let me watch the original Frankenstein movie. I could not sleep for two days...............


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My wife makes a sauce for ravioli........to die for............ I did not know that eating could become a religion until I married her in 1995. As it is written in "The Book of Peter" -- "A fine meal is like a well crafted icon".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Another great movie idea -- "A Beautiful Meal". It is about the first winner of the newly created Nobel Prize for Culinary Excellence. He goes mad trying to make the perfect cabbage roll.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Watching the count tracker inch up towards 500 posts is like the first time I went to Times Square and watched the ball slowly descend as the new year approached. Anticipation and awe................


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *Another great movie idea -- "A Beautiful Meal" *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
A take-off of the unknown cooking gem, "A Beautiful Rhind". Brings water to my mouth!

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *Anticipation and awe................* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I feel the outside readers spell it "Owwwww" That may not be the New Year's ball descending on us. Watch out!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It is written in "The Book of Peter" that "Vigilance in the defence of freedom is like finding the right path in the snow at midnight". You are very profound in your teachings, oh Icon Maven.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*Watching the count tracker inch up towards 500 posts is like the first time I went to Times Square and watched the ball slowly descend as the new year approached. Anticipation and awe................*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Actually, I'd describe it more as watching a rocket take off... it's been zooming up lately.

For that Apple commercial with the doxie, we're going to have to take one of Dr.G's doxies and throw it on a rack to strech it twelve monitors long....


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Kosh wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Actually, I'd describe it more as watching a rocket take off... it's been zooming up lately. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
We're being chased by the "War" thread and have been on the run. lest we get trampled by that angry mob. As for stretching a doxie twelve monitors long, you'll have to convert that into cm. for Dr.G's calculations. He'll be adverse to torturing the poor, vertically challenged creatures, that's why he's going to let Pixar create the effect digitally. That may spawn another smash movie, "The Longest Dog"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, to do this would be to break one of the main commandments, written in "The Book of Peter" -- "Love thy doxie as you would love thy neighbor. Honor thy doxie as you would honor Me. Remember always that it is easier to enter the Kingdom of Heaven if you don't stretch doxies."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, June 6th........the Longest Dog......I can still picture it now..........a deserted beach somewhere along the north coast of France.............French Poodles in a vigil in fortified bunkers............then.....out of the morning mist.......just bearly visible to the naked eye.........a flotilla of landing crafts.........long, thin landing crafts...........and at the forefront is the bravest doxie of them all.........who would later be glorified in his own movie "Saving Private Rootie". Yes, I remember that day well......................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

And lest we forget the classic German cinamatic war genre flick -- "Das Hund". The subs were very long and narrow, and the had to "Run Silent, Run Deep".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I just bought the rights to another two Broadway revivals -- "Hello Doxie" and "My Fair Doxie". Bette Midler has agreed to do Carol Channing's role, and Barbara Streisand has agreed to do Audrey Hepburn's role. What a coup!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sylvester Stallone, who is a lover of BIG dogs, has just agreed to produce, direct and star in a trilogy entitled "Doxie". I don't know what the storylines are, but I can only hope that they are not about dog fights. 

As well, Al Pacino is going to make a revival of his "Dog Day Afternoon", which will have him walking his doxies all over NYC pretending that he is Serpico. 

I think we have started a Hollywood trend.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I was reading in Variety that shortly before his death, Sir Peter O'Toole was going to do a remake of "Lawrence of Arabia" and "A Doxie in Winter". He shall be missed as one of the great actors of our time.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> And lest we forget the classic German cinamatic war genre flick -- "Das Hund". The subs were very long and narrow, and the had to "Run Silent, Run Deep".<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
LOL... "Das Hund"...one point for Dr G.
"Hello Doxie" should be a big hit as well. Your plot for "The Longest Dog" is good. We're going to be extremely famous with all these doggone good movies we'll be creating!
Too bad about Peter (nice name!) O'toole. Larry Of Arabia was a good flick.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I saw L of A when it first came out, and on a big Cinarama screen. Those were the days of great movies. Along with Dr. Zhivago, the acting was great and the scenery helped to make the movie. David Lean was quite a director. Still, our production team has a lot going for it as well. We also have the money.......especially since I am handling that end of the partnership (even though I love pizza).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I have had a project in mind for an environmentally-friendly movie about whales. Ever since I came to Newfoundland, whale watching and viewing the springtime icebergs have been a yearly pasttime for me, of which I never tire. People don't understand the wonder of seeing a whale up close, and not hunting it down. I would like to sponser the Sierra Fund to help us make a movie about a whale.........a great whale.......a great white whale............and we shall call this whale either "Moby Daisy" or "Moby Doxie". What do you think?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am going to "push this puppy" (pardon the pun) to 500 posts by 5 PM (Newfoundland time) if it kills me.............


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Woody Allen and Mel Brooks have been calling all day, wanting to direct something......anything we are doing that is doxie-related. Yes, the flames of a trend are spreading. Have any ideas for a project that would suit their unique styles?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I have cancelled your WWE "death match", in that I was afraid for your life. The "doxie gauntlet" that Buck will be walking through would be nothing like the pounding you would have taken. It would have made the "Thriller from Manilla" look like a pre-school outing. The "Killing and Kcremation in Kitchener" has been "kancelled".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We should let Kosh have the honors of the next posting. If either of you want the honor of getting the Monster Thread to 500, I shall stand aside. I'll do number 1000!!!!!!!


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

I hearby bump this puppy to 500!

Yippee!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Vgg, I was hoping that Kosh or Peter would do the honors, but this is a democratic thread where all are welcome......no threats of war are heard........no blood initiations are allowed.............and all who enter will leave with a smile.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

VertiGoGo shamelessly wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>* I hearby bump this puppy to 500!* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
That'll cost YOU one beer!. Just because I offered to buy you a beer, doesn't mean you can come in and take over my glory. Just Kidding!
Dr G, you are also shameless in all your posting for the selfish reason of artificially pushing this thread further into the stratosphere. Either that or you are very desperate to post. The others will be suspicious of your motives and may send out the goon squad. Remember the Enforcer Unit?? However, you have succeeded in leaving the challenging thread at least tempoarily in the dust.
My response to this has sparked another great movie title..."Oh, Dog!", which, to the dyslexic, will be the same title as the original, but will have a totally different plot. It will be about a doxie who is full of mischief and spends all it's roaming time playing practical tricks on hapless humans (which many are anyway). Can you come up with an expanded plot"? I have to go now and make dinner.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*Vgg, I was hoping that Kosh or Peter would do the honors, but this is a democratic thread where all are welcome......no threats of war are heard........no blood initiations are allowed.............and all who enter will leave with a smile.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sorry, I was away from computer for a couple of hours... we're now at 504. 

Make sure I get to post at my favourite number... 666.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I am going to "push this puppy" (pardon the pun) to 500 posts by 5 PM (Newfoundland time) if it kills me............. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I am TRULY SORRY!!! I saw the above post without having read this: 

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Vgg, I was hoping that Kosh or Peter would do the honors, <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I really, honestly only saw that message AFTER I posted.  

If it is any consolation...I do feel bad about it.

As for 666...that is the last three digits of my cell phone number. Cool, eh?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Vgg, I can't speak for Peter and Kosh, but apology is accepted.

Peter, ME artificially pump up the number of posts!!!! MOI!!!!!!! You jest of course.

Kosh, "you snooze you lose"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, actually "Oh God" was not the original title, but it was actually "Oh Dog", but George Burns is, or was, dyslexic and suffered from dysgraphia as well. He goofed on writing out a basic plot for his character, and the "Oh God" title stuck.

Re your idea that "...a doxie who is full of mischief and spends all it's roaming time playing practical tricks on hapless humans" is a great idea for a documentary about dachshunds. This is what they do to humans and to each other. Daisy will do something (e.g., pull the toilet paper off the roll, and lay a part of the paper on top of Rootie) and try to transfer the blame to Rootie. Rather than "practical tricks", the focus of the documentary should be on the fearless actions of doxies against predators and intruders. 

However, there is something that will prove to include a technological twist. Both Daisy and Rootie have had a microchip imbedded into their necks to ID them at major dog shows. Imagine terrorists breaking into a lab at Apple Computers. They steal the specs of the new UltraMac... and they take the doxies who were in the lab guarding the prototype. However, these microchips are also capable of being tracked by satellite. Think about it -- terrorists, new Mac prototypes, doxies and satellites -- you do the math!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>* -- you do the math! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
The answer is 3. That's how many people will go to see it. Scrap it and go back to the practical tricks theme. See if you can get Leslie Nielsen signed up. Speaking of Leslie, I think that was him in that Gay Parade picture in another thread. Here it is. You tell me....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, our partnership has made it to 2002 posts!! In celebration of this milestone, I am announcing the creation of PS&MSG Inc., a multi-national holding company. One share in this soon-be-public company will be given to each person who contributed to this thread. On April 1st, the public will be given the right to purchase these share on the TSX, the NYSE, the NASDAQ, the London Exchange, the Paris Exchange and the Frankfurt Exchange. At the current time, barring any unforeseen expenses (e.g., Peter's pizza delivery bill), the estimated PE is 1, with a declared quarterly dividend of $10 per share. Needless to say, this company is making money and paying dividends, as well as being "green" (i.e., environmentally friendly), refusing to deal in or with companies utilizing child or slave labor, treating our employees with respect and dignity, providing for health, education and welfare benefits for our employees, and contributing to numerous charitable organizations (e.g., UNICEF, Oxfam, the United Way, The Dachshund Relief Fund of Canada, etc). Therefore, while you may want to cash in your initial free share, which is currently being pegged at $100 Can., I would advise you to consider that we are soon to be a Fortune 500 company. With a growth rate of 250% on an annual basis, this is one company you will want to "buy and hold". 

I have been advised by our legal department that you may bring a printed version of this post to your broker and he/she will then contact our underwriter -- the firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe -- and have your one share of our company held in trust, or be given a one share certificate. There will be no brokerage fees to pay on your actions, in that our company believes in the motto "Free means free". We also believe in the motto "In God We Trust...All others pay cash", but that was at the insistance of Peter's "pizza dude". Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It has come to my attention that Peter Frum, of the Financial Post (no relation to Peter S), will be writing an editorial blasting the company's donation to UNICEF in this weekend's Financial Post. I can only stand by our actions that to support an organization that helps children, that supports the fair and equal treatment of women (the mothers of these children), and seeks to provide food, shelter, clothing and education for these children, is an organization that is worthy of our support. I shall put this to a vote at our Annual Shareholders meeting, which will be held at Peter Scharman's vast estate on Canada Day, 2003. Sorry for the short notice, Peter, but you have the room in your mansion, and I assume that the chalet for the golf/ski resort on the north side of your estate will be completed by this time. If not, might we be able to put the shareholders in some of your 1000 guest cottages on the south side of your estate?


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Sorry, I just got back from my one day exile (macdoc had me disbanned from my kingdom). I will need some time to review the documents pertaining to this wonderful new event. My lawyer, N.D. Butt will have to look this over as well. I have to go now.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just so you know Dr. G and Peter, I'm sending this months hosting bill to you for all that extra bandwidth charges...  

Come our early spring ehMac fundraising drive I expect you two to cough up!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax, would you want a cash donation, Yiddish lessons, or a doxie pup?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax, I just received you "service charge" for this month. Is the $528.49 my half or is this the total? The "Pay up or else shut up!" note was not in keeping with your fine sense of humanity and integrity. In that this is a bit much for me to pay this month, I shall come back online when I am able to pay this amount. However, for the record, even though the Monster Thread is 100 posts over the "Stop the War" thread, that thread contained far larger posts, text-wise, than this thread.

Goodbye, all my friends. I shall see you (in a virtual sense) when I see you.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Lest we forget...."


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *"Lest we forget...." *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Forget??? What did we forget?? Forget to post...no, I just wasn't around much this weekend. 
How's the "Oh Dog!" script coming along? I really think we should move on " Gone With Dog", using the chick-flick theme. As a break from the dog theme movies, how about a silly comedy like "The Full Monty Python"??, set in England, of course. Or maybe "One Flew Over The Cukoo Clock" Get back to me tomorrow with an update. G'night!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, the bank accounts are still frozen, we are being audited, and I had to slip out of Canada, go to Mexico, travel back into the US and rearrange all of our Hollywood deals. The name I now use is Stephen G. Marcus, thus the new company, which ehMax has no claims upon any earned funds, is PS&SGM. Thus, while we have to start with whatever money I have in savings, and with whatever you have left after your last Ebay/Pizza bender, we are set to go. 

Ron Howard likes the "Oh Dog" concept and Clint Eastwood wants in on any "chick-flick" projects we are developing. He wants a sequel to "Unforgiven" to "jump start" his career once again. What say you on this issue? 

Have you been receiving the threatening faxes and emails as I have???


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Good morning Stephen. The mission you are about to undertake, should you accept, is a dangerous slippery slope....steeper than Mt St Louis. Your bank account is frozen?. Well, the only thing frozen with me are my hands, having just come back from pumping gas with no gloves on. I have no money after the ebay and pizza marathon and my Mastercard now insists that I call Mister Card if I want to use it again. Luckily I have received no threatening phone calls or faxes so far, except the usual ones from Revenue Canada, but I'm sure they'll give up.
Clint wants in on a chick flick, so "Gone With The Dog" should be a possibility. He could also play opposite Meryl Streep in "Out Of Doghouse", the story of an inconsiderate man who realizes the errors of his ways and reforms himself to be the doting, affectionate and subservient man his wife had always wanted. Even the men will cry.
Gotta run...keep me in touch


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

If you see anyone in dark sunglasses with an earphone going through your garbage or interviewing your neighbours, don't be alarmed... he's just a friend of mine.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> If you see anyone in dark sunglasses with an earphone going through your garbage or interviewing your neighbours, don't be alarmed... he's just a friend of mine <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
You have a light-sensitive friend with an iPod who scavenges garbage and then asks the neibours what they think of what he found? And I thought WE were weird!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, the movies you suggest sound most interesting. I shall pass on these ideas. Don't forget, our remake of "Cats", entitled "Doxies", opens on Broadway on May 1st. I assume that you will be able to attend our gala opening night??? We shall have our usual penthouse suite at the Plaza, which is the only hotel in NYC that has special valet service for doxies.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax, such a man WAS at our garbage, and he took pictures of the doxies with their new 40gig iPods and special doxie ear buds. Luckily, Max chased him away before he could get any incriminating material. Thus, you may be short one henchman should Max catches him.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, just got Pacino to sign on the dotted line for a sequal to "Dog Day Afternoon". Needless to say, guess who will have their first staring roles in a major motion picture???????? 

By the way, do you have a dog? I remember your parrot, Ralph, but I am not sure if you had a dog as well.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, we just received a Writ of Mandamus from Judge Martin Mugwump, who has issued a warrent for the release of all of our funds. Seems that ehMax has been covertly selling our ideas for movies, Broadway plays, TV shows, and I was smart enough to copyright everything. As well, not having a Mac made my posts "fruits from a poisoned tree", which means that he could not utilize the number of my posts to freeze and seize our bank accounts, which means we are now free. To celebrate, we should invite everyone over to your mansion for pizza and beer, which will "flow until they all go", compliments of PS&MSG (we shall keep PS&SGM private....just in case). 

"Free at last, free at last, thank God almighty, we are free at last!"

So, "party on dudes and ladies!!!"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, just bought the rights to the song Ernie (of Bert and Ernie fame) sings -- Rubber Duckie. How does "Rubber Doxie" sound for a remix using iTunes???

>(. )
| ( /)
| \___/ )
( ----- ) >@)_// >@)_// >@)_//
\_______/ (__) (__) (__)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, an earlier post of yours re how we might raise the dead (or bring joy at a funeral?) gave me the idea of a movie that will feature Macs of all kinds and doxies. The title -- "Invasion of the Doxie Snatchers" (the original "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" scared me almost as much as the original Frankenstein, so much so I could not sleep for days). The doxies are guarding the Apple Stores all over North America (we had our grand opening of the St.John's Apple Store today), and the "forces of evil", attempting to steal all of the Macs, decide to steal the doxies guarding the Macs, leaving clones pods behind. However, the clones do not form into doxies, but rather, into "knock off" Macs. This causes a glut on the market of Macs, but since twice the Macs now exist as before, at no increase in production costs, Stever Jobs decides to cut the prices of these Macs in half. You can just imagine the grand finale when thousands of customers flock to these stores. As for the doxies, they will be part of the sequel.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Is the rubber doxie for your infatilble friend?
Pacino in "Dog Day Afternoon" is genius and I can'y believe I didn't think of that sooner. And YOU got a starring role too. WOW!!! Too bad you can't act.
The legal maneuvering you made was also genius. I supose ehMax will cut off our posts in mid sentence and boot us out. Time will t................................................


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Unbelievable, I leave you on page 29 and come back 6 days later and lo and behold you are on page 36. How will Bjornbro ever catch up?

Just thought I would propose a new movie for you "Crouching Doxies, Hidden Badgers".

On a serious note(is that permitted on the Monster Thread?) the U.S. airline passengers 
stranded in N.F. after 9/11 are getting together to send money to help the poor people in Badger.They wanted to express their thanks for the hospitality extended to them.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I assume that you don't have young children who grew up watching Sesame Street, and sang the Rubber Duckie song along with Ernie.

"Rubber duckie you're the one.............."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I am not acting, it's the doxies who have their first staring roles. 

I have a small attachment on my DSL modem that alerts me when there is an attempt to cut off my sentences at mid-point. Thus, ehMax has no power over me...........other than banishment to the Land of Trevor Morris. What DID become of him?????


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good one, lotus. I am not sure if the doxies are up for all of the flying around that took place in that movie, but if you would like to direct a changed version, I am sure that our staff of screenwriters would be able to craft together a version that you would find acceptable.

Yes, it is amazing how much support this province has received from many that flew from Europe and landed here in NL. Some communities had more people "from aways" than community residents. My one claim to fame was that one of the pilots requested that a local radio station broadcast an appeal for an American flag, since there were none to be had in the entire St.John's metro area. He was on his way back to Miami, and wanted to have a flag upon landing. I fly a Canadian flag on July 1st and an American flag on July 4th. It was a special flag, given to me by my mother when I left NYC to come to Canada, but the co-pilot said that he was stationed out of NYC and would leave it at Ground Zero. The next day, there on CNN were pictures of the various planes landing, and there was the pilot holding my flag out of the window when they touched down on US soil once again.

You gave me the idea to start a new thread, The Badger Relief Fund, and I included the URL for the Telegram and Red Cross should anyone want to send donations. I shall be donating to this fund (AND to the ehMacLand Spring donation drive), and I hope others do the same.
http://www.thetelegram.com/


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This is for all of the teachers out there in ehMacLand.

"What matters one hundred years from now…

It will not matter 
What kind of car I drove,
What kind of house I lived in,
How much I had in my bank account,
Nor what my clothes looked like.

But the world
May be a little better
Because I was important 
In the life of a child."


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

That was a heart warming story about giving away your American flag. You are truly a kind and generous person. Your story reminded me of the disapearance of my flag.When I moved to Canada my Mother gave me a flag and my Dad gave me 12 large beer glasses. The movers not only took some of the glasses, but my flag was missing.It was a sad move as the truck arrived at 2 A.M.to unload and unpack. In the morning I couldn't find my coffee maker.  

So you like the idea of Crouching Doxies, Hidden Badgers? I haven't seen the original but there is certainly a lot of action and you will have to tone it down, but with your excellent writers I am sure you could make it into a real blockbuster.

Hopefully the fundraiser for the people in Badger is successful. There is so much tragedy in the world, it makes me sad that our homeland is about to go to war and create utter chaos in the middle east.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lotus, thanks for the kind words re my flag. It was special to me, but it went to one of the places I last visited(the World Trade Center) prior to my coming to St.John's back in July of 1977. I have some great pictures and some fond memories which will have to surfice for now. 

Things are still quite difficult for the people of Badger, NL. Still, in the past few days, the Red Cross has raised over a million dollars from the people of the province. That comes to apx. $2 per person, which is not a great deal, but imagine what could be done with $2 per person from the people in Ontario, BC, Alberta, Quebec, to help their own people? Still, the federal government is not getting involved, and the provincial government is dragging it's feet, since there are only 1100 people involved. Still, in typical Newfoundland and Labrador fashion, people help people in the final analysis.

On a lighter note, even my wife liked your "Crouching Doxies, Hidden Badgers". She is the person who selected the doxies, and is even more critical than Chealion and Macspectrum of my brand of humor, wit and satire. She calls me "The King of Korn". Still, it was enough to help me win ehMacLand's "Soapie" (named by Macdoc) for The Vaudevillian of ehMacLand. It proudly sits up above our fireplace and will sit beside my new iMac (whenever it comes).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter,
Sadly, this all took place while our accounts were frozen. It would have been a nice place to have purchased and utilized as our New York City base of operations. Such is Life.


Bono Bags Steve Jobs New York Pad (2/25/2003) 


By A. David Cooper, MacDirectory Editor 

Steve Jobs is a family man, so any house he decides to put on the market is sure to be huge. This didn't stop rock singer Bono who, reports say, has purchased Jobs' $14.7 million triplex in the north tower of the San Remo on Central Park West in New York City. The layout of the apartment is said feature two bedrooms and more space spread out over 3,500 square feet over looking the park. The inside scoop on the apartment is that Jobs spent over $1 million renovating the apartment to live up to his Digital Hub lifestyle. Maybe Bono and company will find some interesting easter eggs hidden in the apartment as a bonus treat!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This is for lotus -- Be careful what you plant, because you never know what will happen to your bean plants.  Remember what I suggested about sleeping dogs and threads............


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Sleeping threads? Didn't realize this thread was asleep. Heaven help us if it wakes up!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lotus, you have woken up the sleeping MONSTER THREAD!!!!!!!     

Now to "dixie cup" another hundred posts back to back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just kidding.  

Still, save your dixie cups, the South shall rise again!!!!!!!!!!

The call me "The Yankee from Georgia" here in St.John's. "Go ahead. Make my day!"


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Yaaawwwnnnnn (stretch) Uh...somebody say "wake"? I feel like Rip van Winkie, except that I'm working between the sleeping. In fact, I'm yawning right now but am on my way to the basement to paint and do electrical work. Sorry I haven't been around much lately ...busy,busy,busy!
Doc G, we'll have to get together soon to go over all the developements. I have a cousin who sings really well and who wants to come up with a new version of "Dog On A Hot Tin Roof" He wants to be Agio. The doxies could provide howling harmony. I said it would only fly with you if it were to be filmed in St Johns. Could we all stay at your place?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, obviously, my home is not as large as your mansion, but we could find room. The doxies, like most dogs, are pack animals, and the crew sleeps together on the bed. The like to snuggle around your neck (sort of like a python), which is fine except for the fact that humans need to breathe. We shall see.

I believe that lotus had a unique idea for a movie -- "Crouching Doxie, Hidden Badger".

Peter, how is your basement bomb shelter coming along? With all of the bills our accountant has received lately, it seems as if your Ebay purchases have taken a turn for the "articles of a defensive nature". Talk about a safe haven! There was a movie like this, about a woman and her daughter trapped in their "safe room". I can't recall the title, but it looked scary.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, great news! Just signed up Al Pacino and his son Cap to play the roles in the remake of "Dog Day Afternoon". Al Pacino's son Cap will play the role that AP played in the original movie, and AP will play the role of the police chief. This will be the first time the father and son team has worked together -- a real coup for our production company. AP still wants "top billing", as in Al and Cap Pacino in "Dog Day Afternoon II".


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Peter, obviously, my home is not as large as your mansion, but we could find room. ..............................

I believe that lotus had a unique idea for a movie -- "Crouching Doxie, Hidden Badger".

Peter, how is your basement bomb shelter coming along? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
My mansion is HUGE. Bill Gates wanted to buy it as second home, but couldn't come up with enough cash. 
"Crouching Doxie, Hidden Badger". is a good title and could be a good espionage thriller. Don't underestimate "Oh Dog!" though. It will be a hit, trust me.
The basement bomb shelter is taking shape. The reason I have time to write this is because the carpet guy is down there now and doesn't seem to appreciate my "help". Some guys are just to up-tight. So what if I want to act a human shield between my freshly painted walls and his roll of carpet







Actually it's looking pretty good. I still have a bit of trim to install and give a second coat of paint to as well as some receptacles to install, but otherwise it's _looking goood_. Then it's on to the other half of the basement. The downstairs is going to look better than the main floor (bungalow).
Well, it looks as though we've outlived the challenging thread, thanks mostly to your multiple replies to yourself. (I still think you should seek professional counseling). Well, it's off to do the errands. Have a great day and don't shovel too much.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, glad to hear that the mansion is coming along well in terms of your "small fix-ups". I dearly wish I was a DIY person, but I am not, so I teach to earn money to pay contractors who know what they are doing. 

"Oh Dog!" does sound like a winner. Who do you feel should be in the title roles? As well, what do you think about the remake of "Dog Day Afternoon" with Al and Cap Pacino in the title roles?

As for the multiple posts, I do some of these and my evil twin brother craM posts those that might seem a tad "odd" (to put it kindly). craM is the embodiment of the 60s -- whatever was on the go, he tried it. Even though we were born and raised Jewish, he somehow became an ordained priest, and actually had a congregation in NYC at Our Lady of 147th St. Ultimate Experience Church. Anyway, he howls more at the full moon than both Daisy and Rootie combined. Professional help is of little help, as is medications. I have promised him he will be able to utilize my iMac when it comes, and he is content with sitting in a corner for hours at a time repeating his mantra -- "Mac, my Mac, Mac, my Mac, Mac....". Thus, please overlook the duplicate and repetitive posts and reposts. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, did not see your name in this article. Strange, what with all the changes that are taking place in your mansion. C'est la vie.
http://forbes.com/lifestyle/2003/02/28/cx_bs_0228movers.html 
http://abcnews.go.com/sections/business/US/forbes_powerbrokers_030303.html 

We just missed out on making the Fortune magazine's "richest persons" list, since we are not a family, our company is private and we do not disclose our income or profits. Still, we would have been up there with Gates. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

THE MONSTER THREAD AWAKENS!    

However, it is late, so I shall wish you all a peaceful goodnight. Dream of something that reminds you of spring.............


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Monster is asleep. Good night, all. Dream of peace and spring.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good night, all. I guess this is the one place where peace shall forever exist. It shall be the Shangri-la of ehMacLand. Paix.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Aha, peace and tranquility, just what I needed after a hard day.

Hopefully our noble leader is not lost on his way to Buffalo.You may have to send the Doxie Dog Sled Rescue Squad to find him.

Goodnight and may we all wake to one more day of peace and quiet.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

lotus, we have a rescue helicopter (not a Sea King) ready and waiting for a rescue mission if need be, and the doxies are ready at a moment's notice. They are outside playing with my son, just to stay fit. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

As we face the brink of war, may thoughts of children and flowers come to mind. "Give peace a chance". Paix. Goodnight all.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Forgot to wish everyone a peaceful goodnight. To make ammends for my "transgression", I shall wish you all a peaceful good morning, with the promise of fresh coffee, brought to you via Doxie Express, and homemade muffins. Any takers???


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

No bagels today?


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

BTW, congratulations on hitting the 550 mark.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lotus, Montreal style bagels are very labor-intensive. My wife loves to cook, but my son and I devour a dozen of these bagels before the next dozen are even out of the oven. These are treats, and since she ran out of some of the incredients, it was muffins or nothing. Such is Life.

How is Life treating you these days? This thread is the last refuge from the "winds of war" that are raging outside of the cloistered confines of the Monster Thread.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Things are going very well here in ehMacCentral. Warmed up nicely today and now we will begin to worry about flooding.

Speaking of floods, the great people of Georgetown are having an auction and live entertainment at Nashville North(our local night club) on Sunday, with the proceeds going to the victims in Badger, Newfoundland.

Five gold stars to your wife if she actually goes to all the work to make bagels. Does she make knishes?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

lotus, have a beer on me this Sunday. The people of Badger are still in limbo, in that the flood waters have all frozen, but when everything melts.................we shall see. Still, it is kind and generous people like you, and the folks in Georgetown, ON, that make us proud to be Canadian. Merci.

Re knishes, no, she has not attempted this just yet. She is on a Jewish cooking forum, much like this forum, and is getting all sorts of info from Jewish women (and men) dedicated to Jewish cooking. She is Anglican, but her grandmother was Jewish.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It is late here in a rainy St.John's, so I shall wish you all a peaceful goodnight. May you dream of springtime, young children playing with doxie puppies, a beautiful sunset, or whatever helps you to be reflective and at peace with your inner self. Shalom.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The stars are coming out here in St.John's, as "the lights are going out all over Europe". Still, it is late, "and I have promises to keep, and miles to go before I sleep......and miles to go before I sleep." Thus, may all of you have a peaceful night of rest and reflection. As Walter Cronkite said each night upon closing his CBS nightly news program -- "And that's the way it is...." 

Paix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It's late here in St.John's, and although St.Patrick's day is a provincial holiday, I still have to teach online. Thus, I shall, once again, wish you all a peaceful goodnight. May we all dream the dreams of children, and wake up to a new day full of wonderment and joy. We shall see. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, I received your email and for the life of me I can hear "Uncle Walt" saying "is", even though "was" makes more syntactic and semantic sense. Somewhere there should be a video clip of one of his sign-offs. Maybe a free video clip of WC comes with each iLife CD........which comes with each iMac.........which will come on ...........


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

There is a full moon overhead on this cold and clear St.John's night. All is still, and it leaves one to wonder what are the thoughts of the soldiers, from both sides, in and around Iraq. 

Soldiers march out of darkness...into darkness...for what purpose, and for what end? Questions without answers......or an answer without a realistic question. We shall see.

Tonight, more than ever, may you all experience a moment's respite from the turmoil that is everyday life here in ehMacLand. Paix.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

So, I am just viewing this for the first time.

My question is this, am I at the the front of the line or the back?








I think I'll wait for the movie.  
Robert


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Robert, this is like the Yellow Brick Road in Oz..........wherever you find yourself on any given day is where you are............. I am not sure if I can explain this thread, and maybe it needs no explanation. It just "is". This thread has become an oasis and a "Shangri-la" for some, and an irritant to others. Que sere sera.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

An update on the Badger Relief Fund.

Ticket sales at our event in Gtown raised $7,115.75. It is not a fortune, but every little bit helps.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

lotus, you can't imagine how appreciated and needed that money shall be for the people in Badger. So, far, they have raised about a million dollars of the estimated three million dollars needed for the relief of these people who have lost everything. From me in NL to you in ON, God bless you all!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

In the words of my grandmother, who was a gentle woman who saw what the horrors of hatred and violence could do to people, "Shlaff, shlaff, mein kint" (which is Yiddish for "Sleep, sleep, my child").

So, as my grandfather would say in troubling times "God gives burdens, but He also gave you shoulders".

Good night, my friends. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good morning, my friends. Fresh coffee and a smile to start this day in comfort and peace.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good night, my friends. Warm milk, a bedtime story and a smile to end this day in comfort and peace. Paix.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

A quick hello, Dr G. I've bounced in and out of ehMac lately, but have been too busy, tired, or feeling down to get into typing much...just a few ER and Trading Post entries. Hope all is well and that we get a chance to banter around some silliness in the near future. Good night all.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, my friend, what am I? Chopped liver??? If you are tired, you rest. If you are busy, you work harder. If you are down, you come to the Monster Thread and ease your pain. As my grandfather used to say, "Each person has his own sack of rocks to carry, but never forget to help the person who can't carry his sack. You help him until he is able to carry his own sack. This is the way of the world." He was a wise man.
Not to make light of you stress, I am glad to hear that you are still with us. I have to admit that the punch lines fell a bit flat at the grand opening of our Vaudeville show in the Catskills without you there. Luckily, the crowd loved the the doxies doing their mime act. And we had a dozen rabbits doing a Conga line backwards -- they were a receding "hare" line.  
As Victor Lazlo said to Rick, "Welcome back to the cause. This time I know our side shall win."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter has provided you all with a "good night", so I shall not steal his thunder. All I shall add is one word to his wish...

Peace.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Well, well, well. I can provide my mailing address and may even be available to come in person to receive my award. I am sure that there must be one. I have just read this thread from start to finish. Yes, I know that this is hard to believe and is truly an act worthy of accolades. 
See definition: 
An expression of approval; praise. 
A special acknowledgment; an award. 
A ceremonial embrace, as of greeting or salutation. 
Ceremonial bestowal of knighthood. 

Perhaps the knighthood may be overdoing it a bit, but I do think that my eyes may still be moving back and forth in my head. I feel as if I have watched the lives of Dr. G. (hello again) and Peter from the sidelines for the past two months. 
I have two regrets:
1. I wish this post was on page 40. Oh well!
2. I have not seen the commercial that spawned (and I mean spawned) this thread. Unbelievable, especially since I watch entirely too much tv. However did I miss it?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jeac5, I am VERY impressed!!!!!! I know that I would not want to sit down and read ALL of the Monster Thread in one sitting, and I wrote parts of this thread!!!!!! 

For the record, the Sprint commercial was of someone that thought they heard over their phone a request to get 200 doxies, when, in fact, the request was for 200 oxen. The scene in the commercial is of 200 doxies running all over the place. Kosh thought that I would like this commercial because I have the only two standard wirehaired dachshunds in the province of Newfoundland and Labrador. 

The rest, as the old saying goes, is history. The thread just took on a life of it's own, and I guess I have been using it for a nightly expression of peace and goodwill. Still, it is a thread "of the people, by the people and for the people" of ehMacLand. It is like the wind..........no one person can claim ownership over this thread (although our mayor, ehMax, could "pull the plug", so to speak).

Once again, I am impressed. Maybe we could work you in to our act. Can you sing, dance, tell jokes, juggle, yodel, spin plates on sticks, etc???


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Hmmm... Let me think about that. I think that making movies seems like a lot of fun. Maybe I could get in on one of the impending movie shoots. I can come to Nfld if necessary. I used to do a lot of digital imaging. Maybe I could work with the still photos? Is there any need in one of these for a really hairy terrierish mutt who loves porridge and having her paws held?


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

And, I mean held!


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Dr. G., I just read your reply to my post from hours ago in the Tim's thread. I, of course, was consumed with reading the 39 pages in this one and hadn't been back there until now. I suppose the legs of your dogs would leave the bottom much more quickly than with mine, so it is good that they will swim. Otherwise, they wouldn't get very far!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jeac5, check out page 2 of the thread "Repeating the lies...." by CubaMark. It is "payback" for enduring 39 pages of the Moster Thread. Hopefully, Mr.Mayor shall grant you my wish. We shall see.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks Dr. G. I replied in the other thread and I am honored. So, to ask my question again here- how does one usually go about becoming a full citizen?


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

I kind of wanted to get to page 40 before I have to go for the night. I only have 20 minutes. Help me here, Dr. G.!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jeac5, to be honest, I am not quite sure. There was talk of an initiation "rite", but I don't abide by such things, in that I find them demeaning. I had to offer to sacrifice one of the doxies, give up my US citizenship, leave St.John's and send a small forture to a numbered Swiss bank account. To these requests I said "Never", "Death before dishonor", "No way!" and "The check is in the mail". Actually, ehMax is the person to ask for this citizenship. FYI, he likes blueberry bagels.... Good luck.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Dr. G., I feel as if I am chasing you all over the forum this evening. We are posting and replying in two different threads. Anyway, hopefully ehmax will take your request to heart. I so would like to be a full citizen here. You know, simply for the grandeur of it all. What do you think? How many more posts to get to 40? Can we do it in 10 minutes?


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Well, it looks as if I am going to have to see page 40 tomorrow. Oh well. Thanks again for the citizenship plea to ehmax, Dr. G. It was much appreciated and hopefully will not fall on deaf ears.  Maybe I should think about the blueberry bagels, but where would I send them? Anyway, bye for now all. Take care, Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good night, jeac5, "parting is such sweet sorrow". And good night to all of you out there in ehMacLand. May the sun rise on St.John's tomorrow morning and spread across our fine and beautiful country. From east, south, north and west, may we remember who we are, were we came from, where we hope to go, with the knowledge that we are free to think and express those thoughts. As well, we are free to disagree, but have the responsibility to keep an open mind.

My words are without hue or form just now, so I shall wish you all a moment of peace. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

lotus, it is now morning, but I echo your comments about having Peter back, albeit for a post here and there. I trust he is well, as I trust you are well as well (too many wells in this sentence). For a time, I was posting nightly on the Monster Thread, although it was like an echo in a graveyard. Still, you seemed to come by every-so-often, and I appreciated the company. A fine person, jeac5, actually read this entire thread in one sitting!!!!! I have nominated her for the Nobel Prize for Endurance.

How is Life treating you these days??? Paix,
mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jeac5, re your statement that "Maybe I could work with the still photos? Is there any need in one of these for a really hairy terrierish mutt who loves porridge and having her paws held?", a picture of a porrige eating dog would be most interesting. We could begin a collection of pictures of cereal-eating dogs, in that my four love Cheerios........and popcorn.........and carrots.............all your "typical" dog food treats. 

Page #40! Excelsior!!!!


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Dr.G, you are on a roll, 13 posts on the Monster thread today. Page 40 should be here any minute. It was good of Peter to check in as we were worried he had painted himself into a corner in the basement and the paint wasn't dry yet.

Have a good night and sleep in peace.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Good afternoon to you, Dr. G. and to all others out there today. Dr. G., I don't actually have a photo of Jeannie eating porridge, but I could get one. She too loves all cereals (haven't found one she won't eat yet)and cheerios is a favourite. Popcorn, well, it's three for me, one for her. What else can you do when a dog with few manners is practically sitting on top of you? Perhaps a calander of dogs eating breakfast products? Bet we could get a corporate sponsor. I see Jean as Miss April or May, to celebrate the months in which she loses her hair more profusely than usual?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jeac5, our four dogs are very typical and atypical eaters. The two females (Rags and Daisy), will eat anything and eat it quickly. The two males (Max and Rootie) will look at their food, guard their food, pick through their food before they eat. My wife makes a special kind of dog food from whole grains, etc, and bakes it into what we call "breakfast bars". We supplement these "bars" with Cheerios, raw meat/liver, yogurt and cottage cheese. I won't describe the look of this "concoction", but when they are hungry, the eat it ASAP.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Mmmm, sounds yummy, Dr. G. I am sure Jeannie would love those breakfast bars! For a dog who is not above eating from the garbage, she can be strangely picky. Carrots are only good when having come into contact with peanut butter and similarly for lettuce, mayonnaise. I buy her these wonderful, healthy treats made here in NS called Peanut butter wonders and Oatmeal carob chompers. They are made by the Bigdogbarkery and I buy them at a Farmer's co-op, but I recently E-mailed the company and am now told they are sold at Sobey's. They are all natural, full of flax seed and other great stuff and of course, have no preservatives or anything to that effect. We like them a lot!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jeac5, my dogs love to eat whole carrots as if they were bones. We will mix cooked vegetables into their evening meal, which is also supplemented by various herbs. In a way, these dogs eat better than we do here in our house. Still, if the truth be known, cheese is their favorite food. Rags taught Max to RASAYHTCOACW (which is "WYSIWYG" language for Run As Soon As You Hear The Crinkle Of A Cheese Wrapper). Then, Max and Rags taught Rootie, who taught Daisy. Such is the canine lifestyle in our house.

The one thing I like about this thread is that ANYTHING may be discussed within the cloistered confines of the Monster Thread. No topic will take this thread off on a tangent, since the whole thread is more of a tapestry than a linear progression, as you must have realized when you read the whole thread (that feat still amazes me!). And, in a world filled with such chaos, we all need, even if but for a moment's respite, this Shangri-la. Paix.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Dr. G., I am currently at my part-time job providing ISP technical support for Americans having difficulties with their cable Internet service. I do live chat support, so it is not like I didn't have to sit in front of the computer anyway. It has been a little slower this week than usual and so I was able to move between windows to do chats and read the thread. It seemed like the thing to do, having been chained to the computer anyway. Also, I am nothing if not thorough. I don't like to read bits and pieces of something or start at the beginning and jump to the end. It's all or nothing, unfortunately. 

On the dog topic, it continually amazes me how dogs know exactly the moment when to pick themselves up from their lazing around and venture to the kitchen. You know, the preparatory sounds are not the right time. The cooking sounds, no, not quite yet. Sounds of porridge being scraped from the pot into the bowl? Time to go! Jeannie has impeccable timing, if I do say so myself. Not to mention hearing, of course. I have tried to hide under the covers to open a granola bar and the tiniest little sound of a wrapper and she's there. I can't win!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jeac5, this is a survival instinct for dogs. Doxies have great hearing and amazing noses. Other hounds are sight hounds, and have incredible vision and speed. Rags, in her day (she is 14 1/2) could swim and chase. Max is part poodle, part terrier, and loves to swim in the river about 1/2km from our house. He swims out after the ducks, but they are too fast for him. Still, on the land is is extreamly fast, mostly out of fear.

Where do you hope to get a teaching position? With any technical expertise in computers, you should be able to write your own job description. Some school boards have dozens of new computers sitting in classrooms for want of someone who will hook them up and configure them to do what computers do best -- help people. Good luck.

It is late, and there are "promises to keep and miles to go before I sleep."

Goodnight, all. May you all have a peaceful sleep, and dream of spring. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It is late, and I am tired, but I shall bid you all a peaceful goodnight. Paix.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Can you believe that Jeac5? To have read all the posts on this thread in one sitting is worthy of an award. Any doxie puppies on the way? Any word on where Bjornbro is?

Last week was not good, I took my car in for an oil change and they gave me the bad news that my car had a gas line leak (and the price of gas!) so they gave me an estimate of---are you ready for this---$1975!

Needless to say this was a shock. My first thought was there goes my holiday and forget about an iPod.Then reality set in and I called my son who is the auto body business and asked him where I could find my old mechanic. He called him and we went to see him. He laughed and said he could fix it for about $500.Now that I know where he is my repair bills will go down significantly. He is a genius when it comes to repairing cars.

So now I am sitting in my nice cozy apartment and trying to catch up on all the ehMac posts and dreaming of spring.Today is a beautiful spring day.

How long will it be before Bush realizes this war was a mistake? It saddens me to watch TV and see the devastation.

Peace and keep well my friend.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

lotus, welcome back to the "peaceful thread" (aka the Monster Thread). Your kinship has been missed in this thread. 

"Can you believe that Jeac5?" No, she is amazing. As I said, I would not want to undertake this task, and many of the posts are mine!!!!!!!

"To have read all the posts on this thread in one sitting is worthy of an award. Any doxie puppies on the way?" She has a dog, and although Daisy is currently in heat, and Rootie is beside himself because we won't leave them alone, we don't intend to breed just yet. 

"Any word on where Bjornbro is?" I have seen him in a few other threads, but with a new little baby girl, I know that I would be spending time with her and not online. My son is now 16, and it is not "cool" to hang around with your dad. Still, when he was little, I would take him in a "snuggly" and bring him in to my classes to lecture.

Peace be with you, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good morning, all. A beautiful sunrise this morning that I wish I could share with all of you............but since this is not possible, I shall have to ask you to picture a peaceful vision, and experience this moment with along with me. Paix.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Good afternoon, Dr. G. I haven't been in in a few days as I am having a devil of a time getting the person from whom I have purchased a laptop to actually put it into the mail. Over three weeks now of trying to prod him along and now without a computer for two weeks. Needless to say then, I don't have Internet access when not working. Although, I am unfortunately paying for high-speed access for almost three weeks and the modem is still in the box. Anyway, sorry about the rant. I'll stop now. Just getting more than a little frustrated. Hope all is well!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Hey, who's the new guy taking over my spot?? Well, I guess that's my own fault for abandoning you while I was busy. I'm on the fly, so I won't say much, other than hello and thanks for the back-up in the other thread. Give the pooches a pat on the head for me. I think this thread will never die, at least not as long as you keep posting.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Well, looks like I should have ranted on ehmac earlier. Just called home and the laptop was delivered this AM. Too bad I have to work this evening and then all day and evening tomorrow. Can't wait to get to it this weekend! Weeee!!!


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Dr.G, just dropped in to say hi. Your next post will be 600,That is a milestone, congratulations, I'll buy a beer for you, too bad you won't be here to enjoy it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, jeac5, and lotus, this 1894's for you! (FYI, 1894 is the name of a locally brewed beer from the Quidi Vidi Brewery here in St.John's).

I never thought that we would get this far. I guess that the Monster has once again awakened, and will now bring peace and tranquility to ehMacLand.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jeac5, as Clinton was fond of saying, "I feel your pain." Actually, I began posting on this thread about a month after I decided to reenter the land of Mac computers, having decided on the original iBook. That was back in August.......of 2001!!!!!!!

I shall tell you this, since most people do not read this thread (this is sort of like a home away from home, or our secret club house), I went in to see if I could bypass the fact that the person dealing with research grant orders would be off on sick leave another week or so. I was told that there was a way that I could, but that this fiscal year's "books" were closed, and no orders could be placed until next week. So, I was closer to ordering the iMac than ever before, only to be "locked out" by an internal audit at the fiscal year end. Such is Life.

jeac5, be kind to your new computer. What type is it (I won't ask what make)?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Someone should reread all the posts on this thread and make note of all of the different people who have posted since Kosh had the brilliant idea of the Sprint doxie commercial comment. Kosh could be our first club house chair, although I propose that we have no rules other than to respect one another, and to hold hands when we are crossing the street.........and only cross at the corner and on a green light. The only responsibility of the chair each month is to bring the milk and cookies. Oatmeal raisin are my favorite cookies, FYI, along with skim milk.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Dr. G., having now received my Powerbook G3, 256MB RAM, 16GB drive, DVD (to answer your question) which is a nice upgrade for me, I will say some prayers for you and your iMac. Too bad that your timing worked out so badly.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

If the truth were known, I am in no rush to get the iMac, at least not until this mountain of assignments to grade have been graded and returned to their rightful owner. I write loads of comments and suggestions, so that my students receive more than just a grade.

I would like to order the iMac so that I receive it by mid-April, which leaves me three weeks free to learn the ins and outs of this computer until intersession begins.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The fog is rolling in to cover all of St.John's ................all is still. One can almost hold the fog, and there is a slight chill in the air. Thus ends a day filled with joys and sadness, tears and laughter.

Goodnight my friends.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by jeac5:
*Dr. G., having now received my Powerbook G3, 256MB RAM, 16GB drive, DVD (to answer your question) which is a nice upgrade for me, I will say some prayers for you and your iMac. Too bad that your timing worked out so badly. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Congrats on getting the nice Powerbook!

Boy this thread is at 41 pages and still going strong!

Dr. G., are your snow banks disappearing? All our snow in Ottawa is almost gone. We really got dumped on at the beginning of March, but it's been really warm lately.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, little by little. As this thread slowly gets longer, our massive banks of snow get smaller. By May, it will all be gone, and this thread will be out only reminder of the snow that made Life real in St.John's. Paix, mon ami. You shall be our first leader of our clubhouse.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good morning, all. May good health and happiness greet you all upon waking up. Paix.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*Good morning, all. May good health and happiness greet you all upon waking up. Paix.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Good afternoon. 

By the way, save post 666 for me... I want to post at my lucky number.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, you are our current "leader of the clubhouse", so you set the rules.........so long as this post in #666 does not involve the sacrifice of a doxie inside of a pentagram.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Good afternoon everyone! Thank you, Kosh, for the congratulations on the Powerbook. Mine is a G3 400Mhz as I see is yours. Would they both be the bronze 'Lombard'? I have been working constantly since I received it and unfortunately haven't had a chance to play with it yet.  So much to learn, I have never used a Powerbook or OSX before. This will keep me going for a while! How are you today, Dr. G.? Fine, I hope?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good evening, jeac5. I am fine. How are you? I must go now. See you soon. Must be careful. They are watching.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Greetings, once again, jeac5. I see by the last post that my evil twin brother, craM, has gotten on to this forum. Luckily, it is easy to detect his posts, in that he utilizes mainly monosyllabic words and has the paranoia gene. Sad, really, when you think of it, since he was the one who got to go to the Swiss finishing school in Bern, while I had to work in the coal mines of NYC. Still, I was able to make something of myself, and he is able to play with the doxies. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Me want to join club. Me like clubs. Me like TV. Me like doxies.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Not sure how to respond Dr. G. First of all, how interesting to hear of your evil twin brother. It must have made for a unique childhood. You know, pretending to be each other in a variety of confusing, albeit humourous situations. Glad to hear that you do let him play with your dogs, though. This probably keeps him somewhat balanced and with at least a few toes firmly based in reality. As for the club? What club? Did I miss something?


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Ha! This is page 42!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jeac5, we were the "yin and yang" of Forest Hills, my neighborhood in Queens, NY. Identical, yet unique; exactly the same, but different. We were in perfect balance. Then, somehow, he won a scholarship to the famed Ecole St.Moses, in Bern, Switzerland. He was there for ten years, never coming home, touring Europe, living the "good life". We were poor to start off with, but this bankrupted us totally. Thus, I had to work in the south Bronx coal mines. When he finally returned, he was totally different. Always mellow and serene, yet paranoid. He was always a gentle sort, never wanting to play baseball/basketball with me and my friends (he was a loner). At the age of 9, he set out to read the entire works of Jean-Paul Sartre, which he did in 7 months. At that age, all I cared about was would the NY Giants baseball team make it to the World Series the next year. Sadly, they left for San Francisco the following year, and I was crushed...........but that is another story.

Anyway, craM was changed, and that is how it has been ever since. He is a friendly soul, not bothering anyone, just reading, playing the piano, etc. He would not survive for long on many of these threads, but this thread is the Shangri-la of ehMacLand threads, so when I go away from the computer, logged on to this site, he oftentimes joins in the conversations.

Re the "clubhouse", go back to the third post on page 41, and see how I suggest that we make Kosh the first leader of our club. Naturally, every club needs a clubhouse, and this thread is that clubhouse (which I took the liberty in naming "The Lost Horizon").


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by jeac5:
*Good afternoon everyone! Thank you, Kosh, for the congratulations on the Powerbook. Mine is a G3 400Mhz as I see is yours. Would they both be the bronze 'Lombard'??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Geez, I was ready to say you had the same Powerbook as mine, but I think mine is a generation older than yours. It's a G3 400 Pismo. I think I bought it new around this time in 1999 or 2000. Looks very similar to yours though. Same color keyboard. Nice black case.


----------



## MacDoxie (Mar 28, 2003)

Toto, I don't think we are in Kansas anymore. Where are we?????????


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Hmmm, the location and handle of this poster is quite suspicious


<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by MacDoxie:
*Toto, I don't think we are in Kansas anymore. Where are we?????????*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Oh my God! The unthinkable has happened! Dr. G., have you given birth to a new ehmac personality? New neighbour #1300? I think maybe you just had to have this number status, such a nice round number...


----------



## MacDoxie (Mar 28, 2003)

jeac5, yes, round numbers are quite interesting, much like new born doxies. Hold a doxie pup in your hand (yes, they are that small) and it is "love at first sight".

As the number 13 is my lucky number, I merely "lucked out" with a hundred times that amount. Lucky me.

This Dr.G., whomever he might be, sounds like a wise and kind person. Still, with no Mac of his own, it is odd that he should be so beloved by this gathering of ehMacLanders. I trust that it is because of his love of dachshunds that you so admire this person.


----------



## MacDoxie (Mar 28, 2003)

For the record, there were 209 doxies of various sorts that were utilized in the Sprint commercial. I was approached by this company to include some of my many dachshunds to be filmed in this commercial, but my dogs are showdogs and not "shills" and "hucksters". Still, it was a fine commercial.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Perhaps you are right, MacDoxie. I admire and trust almost anyone who can claim a love of dogs. As for the dachshunds, I have no real experience with them myself. I have seen photos of those living with Dr. G. though, and they are quite fetching. I like the hairyness. I have a soft spot for this, you see. (In dogs, that is).

Kosh, I am just learning about Powerbooks, but I thought that the Pismo came after the Lombard. If so, yours would be newer than mine. Am I wrong about this?


----------



## MacDoxie (Mar 28, 2003)

Minnes, coming from Hamilton, you must see the Rt.Hon. Sheila Copps walking her doxies? They are mini-long haired dachshunds, and cute as could be, except on snowy days.


----------



## MacDoxie (Mar 28, 2003)

I have reached post #13, which is my limit for each day. "Know when to say no!" is the expression I try to live by in certain elements of my personal life. Thus, good night to all of my "new found land" of friendly ehMacLanders.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by jeac5:
*
Kosh, I am just learning about Powerbooks, but I thought that the Pismo came after the Lombard. If so, yours would be newer than mine. Am I wrong about this?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

My boo-boo, I meant a generation newer than yours... ie. my came 1 generation after yours I think.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Oh great!! Dr G and now his evil twin brother MacDoxie. They are "the same and yet different" according to the description. Now if when I meet one of them to fulfill the Dr G and Peter Show vaudeville act, I won't know if it's the real Dr G. Maybe it won't matter, 'cause "if you've seen one, you've seen 'em both". Besides, MacDoxie might be funnier. But Dr G is the most generous...he has left everything to me (except his wife) in his will. What a dilemma!! Will the real Slim Shady please stand up, please stand up.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, mon ami, a point of clarification. My evil twin brother (he is "evil" in a non-biblical sense, in that his evilness came with his going to a Swiss finishing school to leave me working in the NYC coal mines) is named craM. craM cannot sing or dance, and has absolutely no sense of humour. Laughter is something that he never does, so it is easy to tell us apart. Macdoxie might be funnier, and maybe we could utilize him in our act. However, I do emphasize OUR act. We have worked on our delivery and timing to the point of excellence. Thus, an outsider, albeit one who love/raises doxies, has to earn the trust and kinship we have created these past many months.

It is late, so I shall say "Goodnight to you all". Sleep well and dream peaceful dreams. Paix,


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *We has worked on our delivery and timing * <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
We sure has, boss!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, thank you for pointing out that gross grammatical miscue. I have rectified the error of my way. Had it been seen by someone in the LLLotW (i.e., the Laughing Liberal Linguists of the World), I might have lost my membership. 

Peter, you still have a sharp eye and a creative touch with the icons. You seem to be posting more, and your tone sounds as if you are in a lighter mood. Hopefully, all goes well with you, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoxie (Mar 28, 2003)

Just returned from an envigorating jaunt with five of my finest doxies in Bannerman Park. There is a section of this lovely park that is lit up even at night, which we call "The London Bridge" (there is a small foot-bridge overlooking the swan pond), in which some of the best examples of selective breeding of canines gather. Oftentimes, we go to a person's house for a spot of tea. 

Well, I must go no and attend to things in the drawing room that need my attention. I just wanted to wish all of you a pleasant goodnight from foggy St.John's (reminds me of home).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I guess my British "friend" beat me to the point of wishing you all a peaceful good night. Thus, I shall bid you all "adieu" until tomorrow morning.

Paix.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Oh, hello there Rochester, I didnt notice you come in, could you iron my pants and draw a bath.
Mark Benny

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Peter Scharman:
*<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> We has worked on our delivery and timing  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
We sure has, boss!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

minnes, would you believe that Mark Benny, Jack's younger brother, is STILL doing a routine up in the Catskills once a year. Can you imagine a show like the Jack Benny Show, or Amos and Andy, or the Honeymooners being on TV today??? The push towards political correctness would destroy these shows before they were ever aired. Strange, but I always thought that Rochester had the upper hand on Jack Benny, that The Amos and Andy Show portrayed certain African-Americans in a positive light (while others were in a truly negative and stereotypical light), and that while Ralph threated Alice with physical violence, he never hit her and she actually was the stronger (mentally) of the two.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good morning, all. Here's a fresh cup of coffee, some St.John's sunshine and warmth (+10C.....finally!!!) and a smile to get you on your way this fine day. Paix.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Good morning Dr G. A coffee sound good! It's nice to be in the "friendly" trhread where everyone is in harmony. Thanks for your support on the decorum issue. I don't have time to chat much this morning, so it's adios for now. See you later.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Hello, Peter. Here's your coffee and sanctuary from the "winds of war" that are raging outside of this thread. I find that since this is the end of the semester, I don't have as much time to read and post on this forum. Not sure if my absence shall be missed by many. Still, it is always good to touch base with you. Paix.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Not sure if my absence shall be missed by many <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I know what you mean. We're kinda here yet not here . This forum tends to, have its camps and the vocal ones who play the verbal version of UT here probably wouldn't even notice if we were gone, unless they happen to followers of this thread. Surprisingly, a few actually do drop in to see how silly the other camp can be.  I guess this is the sandox of ehMac. Would you please pass me the dump truck?...I want to go to another thread and hit someone with it.







 Have a great day, Dr G


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, "kill 'em with kindness". I think that we both serve a purpose at trying to calm the waters somewhat, however. I don't want to be a moderator of debates, but I would like to see people being a bit more civil in this discussions. I still find this thread as a refuge from all of the heated and topical debates. Those debates serve a purpose, but there are times when I would rather not partake in the discussion. I have my views, and I try to act upon those views. I have expressed these views a few times, and I see no need in continually expressing my views over and over again. I might have been "typecast" for this approach, but it helps me stay sane in this community.

Luckily, there are friends like yourself with whom I can share a lighter moment, and joke around without fear of it being misunderstood.

Have a good day, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>*Luckily, there are friends like yourself with whom I can share a lighter moment, and joke around without fear of it being misunderstood.* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Not to mention a less stressful life in ehMacland.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, the level of blood pressure for anyone in this thread approaches levels of "calm" and "quietude", which is important in the "hurry up" stressful existence outside of the confines of the Monster Thread.

And for the record, Peter -- I don't see you belittling yourself in other threads, but I don't see you giving yourself the credit that you have rightfully earned. You are a valuable member of this community, and don't ever forget this fact.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

So you've been following the other thread. I hope it had some useful purpose in the end other than a venting of disgust. Paix


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Venting is good. Keeps you from getting an ulcer.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G. theorized:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> but I always thought that Rochester had the upper hand on Jack Benny, that The Amos and Andy Show portrayed certain African-Americans in a positive light <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

You may want to check with the NAACP on that one Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, yes I read other threads even when I do not post. Keeps me informed.

maspectrum, venting may prevent an ulcer, but it causes high blood pressure. Thus, the constant pain from an ulcer, or death from a stroke. Or, tranquility and inner peace here in the Monster Thread, where all are welcome. You have been a "stranger in a strange land", but you are welcome here. Stay awhile, catch your breath, relax, catch an act or two of the rehersal of the new act Peter and I have been practicing, and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

macspectrum, as a contributing member of the NAACP (my mother starting contributing, and I carried on the family tradition when she died), I would certainly agree that much of what was on Amos and Andy was grossly stereotypical. However, I recall a PBS special about African-Americans on TV in the 1950's and 60's, and they interviewed Amos (who was the sensible cab driver), and he contended that his role put a positive light on his character portrayal. It was not until Diane Carrol in "Julia", and Bill Cosby in "I Spy", that any African-American had anywhere near a staring role and was not presented in a stereotypical manner.

Thus, while I meant no overt harm in my comments about their being certain "saving graces" in these shows, if they offended anyone, or presented a racist overtone, I am truly sorry, in that this was not (and NEVER shall be) my intent.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

re: venting
although there is an immediate rise in BP, the venting allows the subject to relase pent up frustrations. Frustrations which in the long term can cause hyper tension, which can lead to more serious ailments.

Venting as a life style is not recommended, but as a preventitive measure I do believe that it does have therapeutic properties.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

macspectrum, the "trick" is to remain in balance without needing to vent. However, in that this is quite difficult, given the realities of everyday life, I shall grant you the therapeutic value of venting.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Keeping with the tradition of this thread, albeit a personal tradition, I shall wish you all a peaceful good night. Paix.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

In nature we see that if a subduction zone (where two techtonic plates meet) has pressures released by little bursts of "venting" (small earthquakes), serious disaster can be avoided when built up pressures don't get vented and are released in one big "kaboom."

Perhaps I should start another thread and make my home there. A thread where venting is encouraged. Where one can come home at the end of the day and, to quote a wonderful film say; "I'm mad as hell and I'm not going to take it anymore!!"

So endeth the vent.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Macspectrum wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *Perhaps I should start another thread and make my home there. A thread where venting is encouraged. Where one can come home at the end of the day and, to quote a wonderful film say; "I'm mad as hell and I'm not going to take it anymore!!"* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I'll participate. Wait!!....don't we already have posts like that?? I think I just left one of those!?!?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good morning, Peter, et al. 

macspectrum, always remember that there will be a home here for you, and others, when the venting becomes to stressful, and you want to calm down those "after shocks".

We are going to start a small tranquility vegetable garden. I shall be the caretaker of the sugar snap peas.

All we are saying, is give peas a chance.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G. punned:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> All we are saying, is give peas a chance. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

(groan)


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Dr G
when you and your evil twin Kram go out, do you take the tram to the mart?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

minnes, I have a twin name craM, but none called Kram. Sorry. Wrong person.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *We are going to start a small tranquility vegetable garden. I shall be the caretaker of the sugar snap peas.

All we are saying, is give peas a chance.* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
LOL


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

sorry, that was my nasty twin
regards
Mark

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*minnes, I have a twin name craM, but none called Kram. Sorry. Wrong person.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, not too many songs that might include turnips.

Is is my imagination, or has the multitude of war-related posts seemingly calmed down somewhat, in volume if not in tone? I don't feel as guilty posting in the Moster Thread today, in that I have felt that to make jest at a time of great conflict was not in the best taste.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *Peter, not too many songs that might include turnips.* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Don't you remember the Sharon, Lois and Bram gardening song "One good turnip d'serves another"?  

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>*I don't feel as guilty posting in the Moster Thread today, in that I have felt that to make jest at a time of great conflict was not in the best taste.* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Don't let the problems of the world stop you from enjoying the medicine of laughter and comradeship. There are enough victims already.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, how could someone make such a profound statement such as "Don't let the problems of the world stop you from enjoying the medicine of laughter and comradeship. There are enough victims already", and then come up with "One good turnip d'serves another"????? What can you say about such a person???????????? 

I would have to say that he is a very wise good friend of mine, one whom I have had the honor of knowing, albeit in a virtual sense. Kudos, mon ami, on your creativity.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Aahhh, gosh, gee, thanks so much. Likewise, to be certain!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Sparky" Shultz would be proud of your utilization of Snoopy.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Sparky" Shultz would be proud of your utilization of Snoopy, because "happiness is a warm puppy". As well, he was a San Francisco Giants fan (as I am)!!!!!!!!!!

Any compliment I send your way is sincere and based on the fact that you earned it "the old fashioned way".


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
*Dr. G. punned:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> All we are saying, is give peas a chance. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

(groan)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I love those corny puns...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, stick around then, because Peter is in fine form today.

When are you going to call the first meeting of the Monster Thread club house together? What do you intend to serve as "treats"? I could bring some popcorn and OJ.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Well, this monster thread has reached a devilish 666 posts - my lucky number. Hey I was Born on the 6th of the month in '66. Of course the month isn't the 6th month, but hey I already had 3 6's.

While you bringing up puns, anyone see the latest Blockbuster Commercial with the guinea pig and rabbit. The guinea pig is dragging a mouse around trying to get it to work and it doesn't work. He finally holds up the mouse by the tail and says no wonder it doesn't work, it's not plugged in. By the way, the mouse is an animated character of a animal mouse, not a computer mouse.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I love those Blockbuster commercials. Excellent animation and characterization.








Vocals, body language, writing and visuals all work really well. Any idea whose behind them??


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This latest Blockbuster ad is their best, since it incorporates visual humor with a play on words. Almost as good as the Sprint doxie commercial.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey everybody! Not that anyone really cares, but I just have to tell all that this is my first actual post at home on my new (used) mac. All posts up to this point were done at work on a pc (groan). Very happy, to say the least, and my high-speed Internet connection finally works, too! Happy April 1st all! (No foolin')!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jeac5, I care. Mazel tov! Welcome back to the Monster Thread. You add a touch of sunshine to our club house. Don't miss Peter's classic comedy show on the ballroom level of the club house. I play straight man this evening, since his jokes are flying faster than a doxie at dinnertime.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>* Don't miss Peter's classic comedy show on the ballroom level of the club house *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Gee, thanks so much for the plug, but last time I looked, wasn't the "ballroom level" the back roof? It could be a very slippery slope (literally) and I could fall and then....and then you'd be sole owner of the DrG&PS Co. What sort of diabolical scheme are you up to?! Holy stumbles, Bartman!; we must see if Dr G is really the Joker in disguise! Da-da-da-da, da-da-da-da, Bart-man........[/LIST]


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, you were obviously away for too long. The club house is apx. 3000 square feet, and has a tri-level construction plan. The ballroom seats 700, and there is room for dancing, conventions, etc. Wait until you hear the sound system! No, there is no need to call out Bartman. Prepare youself for the Catskills North experience of a lifetime!

Spotlight............a hushed audience.....a voice from some region of the ballroom.......

"Ladies and germs, now appearing on our stage, for a limited engagement, all the way from the other side, IT'S THE PETER and Dr.G. show!!" 

Wild cheering and clapping.............and the curtain goes up....................... and Jewish vaudeville is reborn in ehMacLand!!!!!!!!!











Cue the music!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/bageldance/bagel1.html


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

I must be thinking of the old club, but with old age encroaching, my memory can't be trusted, Paul
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Spotlight............a hushed audience.....a voice from some region of the ballroom.......

"*Ladies and germs, now appearing on our stage, for a limited engagement, all the way from the other side, IT'S THE PETER and Dr.G. show!!" 

Wild cheering and clapping.............and the curtain goes up.......................*
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Well, it sounds good, I guess. Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis had to start out somewhere too. Will macdoc be there? He's carrying a smelly salmon to throw at me. I don't think bringing bagels and cream cheese would balance out the experience.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, forget Macdoc??? Who do you think is in the middle??? 

Bagels and cream cheese are the standard fare at the finer Jewish hotels up in the Catskills, so it is altogether fitting and proper that we serve it at the club house. We have actually had some unique persons in the audience over the years. Remember when we had the JFK birthday and Marilyn M. sang "Happy Birthday" for him? Or the time we had both LBJ and Nikita K. in the audience and LBJ wanted a "western sandwich" and Nikita wanted an "eastern sandwich", or at least the eastern part of LBJ's western sandwich? We even had Henny Youngman bring his wife one evening..............but he couldn't give her away. Yes, we have had many a fine person at the club house.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, it's about 10PM here in St.John's. I am going to take the dogs down to Churchill Park (which is finally snow free) for a short walk and then pack it in for the night. Have a peaceful night, my friend.

And for anyone else reading this thread, peace be with you tonight, as well. Paix.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks Dr.G., for the kind welcome back. I can't wait to see the show! I suppose you two have been practicing like dogs (doxies!) lately?


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Enjoy your evening walk! I'll see everyone in the ballroom later. Can you get a good table? Thanks so much, jeac5


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G. wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>*Nikita wanted an "eastern sandwich", or at least the eastern part of LBJ's western sandwich? We even had Henny Youngman bring his wife one evening..............but he couldn't give her away. *
Yes, I remember them all, especially Nikita. He was the one who was always "Russian" to the buffet table, commie and going.  
And Henny going from table to table telling family jokes and blurting, "Take my wife......please!" Those were the good old days, to be sure. And the music...yowsa!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good morning, Peter. 'Tis a fine sunny morning here in St.John's. 

Get up, everyone. Time to start another day!!!!! Hot coffee and warm muffins and bagels in the main dining room.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G.,
i would like to join the group for morning breakfast, but mine consists of 2 litres of water followed by a cup of herbal tea (blend of spearmint, peppermint, camomile, valerian root, lemon grass)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

macspectrum, sounds like a healthy way to start the day. By all means, join our happy family. Kosh is this month's club house leader, so he is to bring the snack time treats.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

water to the body is like oil to a car


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

macspectrum, water is one thing I don't drink enough of in the run of a day. I don't drink soda or anything other than freshly made juice with me juicer, but the buld of my water intake is from coffee and tea.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*Kosh is this month's club house leader, so he is to bring the snack time treats.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Forget snacks, I'll get a caterer. It sounds like I'd need alot of snacks for this posh clubhouse. Now what kind of food would go great at this clubhouse? How about some seafood, like lobster and shrimp. I can catch the lobsters right there in Newfieland. Or I can ask my office in PEI to send us a few lobsters. Gotta have some cheeses too, to go with the cheesy comedy...

I assume there's a gameroom on one of the floors?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, we will utilize Newfoundland and Labrador lobster, since I have an arrangement with a couple of fish harvesters to supply us with an unlimited supply (in season, of course).

Do we have a gameroom!!!!!?????!!!!!!!! Imagine the Monte Carlo of gamerooms, and then you come close to what we have. It is located just below the ballroom.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Kosh wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *Gotta have some cheeses too, to go with the cheesy comedy...* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Given that macdoc is tossing smelly salmon at us, we'll need a cheese that can overcome that fish smell. I suggest strong Limburger. For those who don't know of, here's some info. My grandmpther (God rest her soul) loved it.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Peter Scharman:
*Given that macdoc is tossing smelly salmon at us, we'll need a cheese that can overcome that fish smell. I suggest strong Limburger. For those who don't know of, here's some info. My grandmpther (God rest her soul) loved it. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Okay, we'll add some Limburger cheese on the menu. I'll make sure we have some good ventilation in the closed off area for the Limburger, or we store it in a vacuum sealed glass case. I'll put some cheddar and swiss cheese on the menu. I like some good ol' Canadian cheddar...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I see that the food side of the club house is taken care of, as is the game room, the ball room, the swimming pool, in-door gym, and the soon to be finalized multi-media room. I think we need some input from the MacMavens as to what might constitute a fully functional multi-media room. Any suggestions? Luckily, we sold all of our Air Canada stock months ago and was not caught up in today's downdraft.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, I forgot to ask -- are dogs allowed in the club house???


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*Kosh, I forgot to ask -- are dogs allowed in the club house???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Only doxies!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

oh i see, doxies only.
other dogs not good enough, eh?
well, well, well


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

After reading the "favourite foods" thread I have to add some more items to the menu. In October we have to have cabbage rolls, perogies, and Octobfest sausages with sauerkraut on the menu. We also need some deserts, like chocolate cake, cheesecake, strawberry & rhubarb pie, and apple pie (NOT American apple pie though, maybe make it a french apple pie).

We'll also need some doggie treats.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, actually, I would want to see all dogs invited to the club house. We did equip the sub-basement with an indoor "doggy gym", and the agility training run outside will be ready by June. Thus, I would agree with macspectrum on this matter. Still, you are this month's leader, and whatever you say we shall have to obey.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Oh, I guess we could let all dogs in. The doggie gym is certainly big enough.

By the way, I suggest a 17" Aluminum Powerbook for the multimedia center to hold our iTunes library, hooked up to a kick-ass stereo system. 

Maybe get a few G4 PowerMac DP 1.42 and 23" Cinema displays to setup a LAN for playing UT.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, great foods and a fine choice for the multimedia room.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

why don't we just get a nice big plasma tv screen - i am sure it has DVI inputs and hook it up to the 17" AlBook?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sounds good, but just remember that while Kosh is in charge this month, and I am organizing everything, Peter is paying for all of this from his pizza money change. Thus, let's not go too overboard.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

just dump a few shares of that highly valued PSDG stock


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

macspectrum, we hold the only voting shares, and they are in trust just now. We have to live on our royalty checks and the interest on our other short-term investments.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just realized that we have hit 700 posts. The Monster Thread is alive and well...full of fun and excitement, and a place of refuge for all who desire a moment's respite.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *Peter is paying for all of this from his pizza money change.* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Donating my share of the "PIE", so to speak. Go for it, I have way more money than I know what to do with anyway......almost as much as macdoc.  
It's great to see the action building on this thread again...it's fun, light, "creative" and definitely not stressful.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, this says it all!

"It's great to see the action building on this thread again...it's fun, light, "creative" and definitely not stressful."

Amen, brother!

Still, I never thought 700+ posts!!! Be honest, did you think that we would get this far?????????


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>*Still, I never thought 700+ posts!!! Be honest, did you think that we would get this far?????????* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I thought by now we'd be sharing an apartment with Trevor Morris.
We're like the ballast in a ship...we keep it from tipping over during rough waters....or is like an anchor tied around an ankle???. I dunno, some kinda ship analogy...maybe it was something about a gangplank that I heard. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, re April 1st, I gave it my best shot, but NO ONE took the bait. I wrote that "Well, I GOT ONE!!!!!!!!!! (Dr.G wrote on a Mac)." I guess I am losing my touch.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *I guess I am losing my touch.* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
You've lost almost everything else...I guess you've just lost them too.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G.'s financial analysis:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> We have to live on our royalty *checks* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

You mean like *checks and balances?*


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

In my case, it's "cheques and bounces"
I think he was catering to your American background (or used MS spell checker ... or is that spell chequer?)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

For the life of me, I haven't a clue who an "exchecquer" is or what he/she does for a living, other than to cash my checks to the provincial government.


----------



## MacDoxie (Mar 28, 2003)

I am sincerely glad that someone other than one from "across the pond" as you Canadians are fond of saying, has realised that this "Yank" is spoiling the fine spellings of the grand English language.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This "Yank" remembers Yorktown and Lend Lease, sir.


----------



## MacDoxie (Mar 28, 2003)

My, but are we not touchy this fine evening. Go take your "doxies" out for a stroll, or some such thing, and realise that the Queen's English is still the "legal lexical coin" of the realm, at least in this part of the civilised world.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Please, sir. I want some more!" (from the Broadway play, "Oliver")


----------



## MacDoxie (Mar 28, 2003)

Was it not Fagan who had a nose similar to one of your "doxies"?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*Kosh, great foods and a fine choice for the multimedia room.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

If anyone has any other foods they'd like, I'll talk to the caterers and Chef Pierre about adding them to the Menu.

P.S. This thread is fast approaching the 50 page mark.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, you started this Monster Thread. Do you have the solution (or the desire) to stop it "dead in it's tracks"?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Another late night, and it's not getting any easier to stay awake. So, I shall wish you all a peaceful good night. Paix.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr g wrote <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *"legal lexical coin"* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
What denomination of coin is that?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

NO PLEASE keep it going - since this thread is slowing down it been SPREADING to other poor undeserving threads


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

It's hard to stay in one place and besides, no thread is "underserving" (or safe!)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good morning, all. 

Peter, I did not write the term "legal lexical coin", and I haven't a clue what it refers to in the context of that sentence. His lordship will have to explain his own terminology.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *Peter, I did not write the term "legal lexical coin"* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Sorry, a case of mistaken identity. People from Newfoundland all seem the same to me. (I'm from the audio business, so I tend to "_stereo_type"))


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Stereotype?!?









Actually, there are now three active posters from the province of Newfoundland and Labrador (which is now the official name for our province) -- yours truly, csonni up in Labrador and his lordship, MacDoxie. There was someone else who posted way back when, but I have not seen him/her since that one post.

Do send over the 3D icon into this thread, thus freeing the "Blix" thread of such silliness and allowing it to get back on track to the serious news. I did read the article about Buster, who is a springer spanielle of all dogs (they are great swimmers and hunting dogs, but not really scent hounds like doxies, beagles and bloodhounds).


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*Kosh, you started this Monster Thread. Do you have the solution (or the desire) to stop it "dead in it's tracks"?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hey, I didn't say I want to kill it! 

I just said we're fast approaching the 50th anniversary of this thread. That's the silver anniversary isn't it?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Peter Scharman:
*no thread is "underserving" (or safe!)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

And there are some threads that just deserve to be made fun of. That *snip* thread comes to mind.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G. typed:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Actually, there are now three active posters from the province of Newfoundland and Labrador <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

So you now all have a great example of how 2 + 1 does not equal 3


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*"Stereotype?!?









Actually, there are now three active posters from the province of Newfoundland and Labrador (which is now the official name for our province)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

That reminds me, the official abbreviation for Newfoundland and Labrador just changed last year from NF to NL. We had to make a few changes in our computer systems for that.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Kosh typed:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> That reminds me, the official abbreviation for Newfoundland and Labrador just changed last year from NF to NL <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Does that mean that all those Quebec shcool books that had the maps showing Labrador as part of Quebec have been changed?


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Well! This thread seems to have had a resurgence in the past few days. Glad to see so many dropping by the clubhouse for a visit. I think that's it, you know. The idea of coming to a relaxing clubhouse to experience good food, the entertaining ballroom events, not to mention the fantastically equipped media room. All the while, our doggie friends can romp and play together in the doggie gym? What a place!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, sorry, I misread your posting. I thought that you were talking about a silber bullet, which we all know is the one way to stop all sorts of monsters dead in their tracks.

Kosh, when NL first came out as the official postal designation for Newfoundland and Labrador, the main post office in TO sent a load of mail to the Netherlands.

jeac5, we have just installed our new sauna and hot tub. We were able to bring the temps down, since I let Daisy try the sauna and Rootie the hot tub, and the temps were so hot I nearly had a steamed and boiled weiner.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

The very same thing almost happened to me while I was in the tropics.  

I will spare you the grisly details.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Dr. G. LOL! I will respect other club members and keep Jeannie out of the hot tub and sauna. She is much too hairy and I don't imagine anyone really wants to rise up from the tub to find many wet, white hairs stuck to their skin. Just trying to be considerate. Boiled weiners, ha!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jeac5, actually, Daisy is nicknamed "Daredevil Daisy". About a month ago, before the sun and rain got to it, there was a 4 meter-high mound of snow at the end of our driveway. One afternoon, I was out shoveling out the other end of the driveway, and the dogs are outside with me, when I hear barding from above. Thinking that maybe God was, in fact, a dog (go way, way back in the Monster Thread for Peter's discussion of the dyslexic person and the dog/god mixup), I look up heavenward.........................only to see Daisy up on top of this massive mound of snow. Of course, she does not want to come down, and I am fearful of heights, and it getting dark, and the mound is slippery and covered in ice, and.......................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

....................................she finally came down when I offered her a piece of cheese.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

It's great, isn't it? Bribing your dog to do anything for food when necessary? I am not above calling "Treat" loudly when I want Jeannie to come quickly, if for her own safety or some other such instance. It might be nice if I could get her to come simply becuase I have asked (she does usually), but sometimes you just don't want to take the chance.

I do, in fact, remember the god/dog discussion from way, way back in the thread. I read the whole thing, remember.









As far as daredevil dogs go, I was once driving on the highway to NB, going about 140km/hr when I looked back into the truck cab (Jeannie was back there with her two cousins Duffy and Leroy), only to notice that the truck bed door had fallen open. There was a cab, of course, and the door is not supposed to open (I thought) when the cab window is still down and closed. Needless to say, the other two dogs were still wisely in the cab but Jeannie was standing on the lowered door, with roughly two thirds of her completely outside of the cab (just the butt still inside) watching as everything went by. I couldn't speak. The driver couldn't understand what was wrong because from her view point, the window was closed and she couldn't see the open door or my dog about to jump or fall onto the highway. I have never been so scared.

Then there was the time she ran chest first into a low tree branch and ripped her chest open (and I do not exaggerate). Luckily, my vet (a different cousin) was there and performed emergency surgery on a picnic table (hungover). We were lucky she didn't puncture a lung. I had to help with the surgery. Believe me, you don't want to see inside your dog's chest.

Suffice it to say, since I started paying for insurance, she has been less accident prone.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey, page 50!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>*I am not above calling "Treat" loudly when I want Jeannie to come quickly, if for her own safety or some other such instance.* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
My wife uses that exact same trick on me.............and it always seems to work. I can be bribed to do anything for a licorice or some ju-jubes. I think it started when I was about nine, many, many years ago.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

No offense, Peter, but you come pretty cheap! Mind you, chocolate will do for me, so I shouldn't talk.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by jeac5:
*Hey, page 50!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Weeeeeeeee... Yippppeeeee!!! 















 Time to parrrrrrrrrty... get out the Champagne!!! The thread has turned 50!!! 

Peter, we need a celebration emoticon.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Happy page 50 boys and girls.

Luckily, this page has no talk of eating dogs. Giving them treats is one thing, but eating them as a treat is another thing altogether different.

We just got Daisy out of the windmill on hole #9 (we just finished a mini-golf course on the roof of the club house). Luckily, we had some popcorn, which she likes almost as much as cheese.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It has been a long day, and I think that I shall get to bed early tonight. So, in a tradition that dates back to when we were all children, I wish you all a good night, sleep tight, and may you have childlike dreams. Paix, my friends.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

A celebration emoticon


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

if only the above emoticon was available to my high schools chemistry teachers.
i would have grasped the concept of ,electrons moving back and forth through the various valence shells of the atom, much more quickly


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, we now have a 50 page Monster, and a fine club house to help us celebrate. The icon Maven is in fine form, and Kosh is all set to smack a bottle of something on the clubhouse at the grand opening celebration. The PM requested to be there, but he is allergic to doxies, so guess who will not be present????? We even have the creative ad team from Sprint (Mildew Slaswow and Associates) that created the commercial, the various doxie breeders who donated the actual doxies, and even the operatic brother and sister duo of Markle and Sparkle Farkle to sing our national anthem in both official languages. 

"Oh ehMacLand, we have a clubhouse new.
True doxie love, in all our folks sinew.
With glowing hearts we see thee rise,
The true north strong and free.
From far and wide we see what flies
Be it salmon, carp or crab.

Oh ehMacLand. Glorious and free.
We stand on guard, we stand on guard for thee.
Oh ehMacLand we love each doxie."

Makes me want to weep.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Me too but for different reasons.....groan


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

That was so...so beautiful. sob


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

macdoc, keep in mind that the three aMigoes could easily find another "M", as in Peter M. Scharman,, aka the Icon Maven, or PMS for short.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *or PMS for short. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
PMS does make me a bit short.*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

PMS = Peter's Mostly Short

Long on ability, high on life, and short of stature. Still, as the founder of the Peterites, an order dedicated to the Ultimate Truth, he is a giant among us all here in ehMacLand's favorite club house.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hey I signed up for Truth Beauty Freedom and Love........and you already kicked me off the vaudeville stage.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Have we hit our limit? There is a page 51 hyperlink, but clicking on it has a "No data" message???


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

That might sound better if Dr. G. didn't sing it.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Oh no, this can't be the end.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I decided that my ehMac membership would not be in good standing unless I contributed at least one post to the monster thread. 

There.


Now I will go about my business like a good citizen.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It's alive!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Keep the faith."


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

looks like i've been ousted out of PMS
a proverbial coup d'état


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Let Freedom Ring!"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Free at last, free at last."


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

So the sneaky route is to post from here.
RIP


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Let there be light."


----------



## fül (Aug 14, 2002)

ok.
it is now impossible to read page 51 and following of the Monster Thread, but it is still possible to post messages on it. 

that makes for quite interesting experiences, as one can say things that will never be heard.

kind of reminds me of wim wenders' lisbon story. anyone seen it?

*silence*

hello? -llo? -o? -o...

ooops. echo. wonder if i am still in canada...

*deep breath*

rrrrroll up the rim to win!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Good morning"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good morning.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

The monster lives invisibly! Post 765 and now page 50 is gone as well. Can you say "overload"?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peace now!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paix


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paix


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paix


----------



## fül (Aug 14, 2002)

wooohooo...

the monster thread has just gotten out of catatonic sleep.

(everyone can now see the dark maneuvers dr.g. was using to boost his number of posts... tsk tsk... and now he's a 'super citizen' of ehmac.ca even without a mac! isn't this like being a 'super citizen' of the usa without a passport, or a gun?)

let there be light
let there be more fun


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Macnutt will be so excited when he hears that the Monster Thread has arisen







. This is truly a moment of celebration, in that freedom lives. But what to do with two threads running at the same time????? Perhaps we should take the opportunity to give this one a proper memorial service and farewell  , and continue with it's rightful successor, the Shangri-la Clubhouse. Anyone second that motion?....DR.G??


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I think that we should all pay our last respects to this Monster Thread. I experimented each morning to try an revive it, but, alas, to no avail. Somehow, it would bump up to the top of the thread, and add to its own number, but not to my total of posts. Thus, it was a spirit thread. I think that this close to Passover (Thursday) and Easter (Friday to Sunday), maybe we should not tempt the Fates.

Thus, if we each post a proper memorial statement, I feel that this would be a fitting finale to this historic thread.

Any other suggestions, since it's not my thread, since it was always a thread "of, by and for the people" of ehMacLand.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

I don't know what to say. The Monster is making one last valiant effort to rise, but perhaps Peter is right, it is time to let go. The Clubhouse is in full swing and the Monster is growing weary. 

Farewell, farewell. I only knew this thread rather late in its life, but I enjoyed it well. If I may be permitted, I would like to say a few words...

"Thou goest home this night to thy home of winter,
To thy home of autumn, of spring, and of summer;
Thou goest home this night to thy perpetual home,
To thine eternal bed, to thine eternal slumber.

Fitting, I think.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

That was so, so beautiful....sob!


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Yes, it is, isn't it? I, of course, cannot take credit for it but read it just today in the conclusion of a book. It fit so wonderfully here to send off the Monster properly. Good night all, take care.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

so now everybody is getting all moist about the old monster
The old monster is a slimey and muck encrusted hulk of a thread, and the new threads were shaping up pretty well with new sections by many fine members

I say let the old beast slide back into the tarpits, to die in a fitting fashion.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

> *The old monster is a slimey and muck encrusted hulk of a thread, and the new threads were shaping up pretty well with new sections by many fine members
> I say let the old beast slide back into the tarpits, to die in a fitting fashion.
> *


You are a cruel and heartless person. _Bring out the guillotine!_


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I thought this thing had finally died... It was a full time job just to stay on top of it, and I had to give up


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I LOVE your avatar Peter


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Yes, yes, IT LIVES!! The MONSTER THREAD IS ALIVE!! Dr.Frankenstein... errr... the Mayor has brought it to life again. 

Must have been the upgrade. It's got repaged to 32 or lost weight.

Hooray. I also get to check out my new avatar... I was looking for sommething Kosh-ish but had to do with what I found for now. I have a picture of Kosh that seems to be 80 x 100, maybe I can pare it down and use it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"What though the radiance which was once so bright
Be now for ever taken from my sight,
Though nothing can bring back the hour
Of splendour in the grass, of glory in the flower;
We will grieve not, rather find
Strength in what remains behind.
For that which having been must ever be."
William Wordsworth


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

The Never Ending Thread. . . The Never Ending Thread. . .

Tune in next week for The Never Ending Thread 2!!









I wasn't sure if I'd chimed into this thread yet so now that I've made my appearance I will disappear like the ninja. *throws smoke bomb to the ground. a tiny puff of smoke erupts and quickly dissipates* D'oh!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

This thing really should be retired once and for all. Or I may have to put it out of it's misery with a salmon-charged suicide vest that I absconded with on my last trip to the middle east.









Don't say I didn't warn you. 







 

BTW...that puff of smoke that CC used when he dissappeared was not a ninja trick. It's someting MUCH more personal. Do _not_ get downwind of that lad! You won't like it. Trust me on this.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Son, I'm really sorry I have to do this. 

*But no Dad, NO...* 

..SON, its for its own good... when you're older, you'll understand.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Whatever happened to this commercial???


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I just realized -- The Monster Thread Lives!!!!!!!!!!

"It's alive...it's alive!!!"


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

IT'S BAAAA............CKKKKKK!!!!!!!
But it will not compare to the Shang! I never saw this thread, only heard about it when I joined ehmac so kind of neat to read kind of quickly thru it. I started at the beginning but only glanced thru the larger posts, so haven't really read the whole thing but enough


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, it was taken off of ehMac..........not by popular demand, certainly, but because of its length. Someone mentioned it in a PM to me, and I tracked it down...and here it is once again. While it shall not replicate The Shang thread, that thread does have its origins here, if for no other reason that it brought together a "band of brothers and sisters" who gave it life.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I guess I have to post at least once here, so here it is!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, it is only fair and proper that we give some of the new citizens of ehMacLand an opportunity to post in this classic thread. It's like the young people getting a chance to see the Stones in Ottawa, Calgary and Moncton.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Perhaps the real question here is, "can we keep two 'monster threads' alive?"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Shang has a life of its own. The Monster Thread is a relic of a bygone era.....still worth keeping alive for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Since I too have never posted in the Monster thread and am a regular over at the Shand, I thought it fitting that I at least post once here.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MP, we should call this post "the Shand" and the other thread "The Shang".  Just teasing you, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bring back the Sprint doxie commercial.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Or the Dint Sproxie commercial would do in a pinch!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Oh my, what did I let loose?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm not telling!


----------



## 32bitJesus (Jun 3, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Peter, I'll have you know that my doxies have classical ballet training. They once did "Swan Lake" at the Berlin Opera House and Weiner Hut.


I was lucky enough to catch their engagement at Carnegie Hall last time I was in New York -- It was ast_hound_ing... hahaha... oh... *tear*


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

IS this really the monster thread? And why is it the monster thread if the title doesn't say "Monster"? I've never been here before, but I'm scared.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I think we should all be.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Back in those days, over 70 pages was a monster.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

"You will be, you will be." Yoda


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Back in those days??? You make it sound like the 50's or something. It was only a couple years ago!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Membership on ehMac was very low then. It probably compares to the 50s in the history of the board.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

And I'm sure a 70 page thread on the old server would have taken a while to load eh? The old spinning beach ball grind.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ah, that was Pre-OSX. No spinning beach balls existed.


----------



## 32bitJesus (Jun 3, 2003)

SINC said:


> Ah, that was Pre-OSX. No spinning beach balls existed.


just a lonely black and white watch...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, tic, tic, tic.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

2003, c'mon guys, that was post OSX. Jag-wire.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"He that troubleth his own house shall inherit the wind: and the fool shall be servant to the wise in heart."


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

What was that Dr.G? I thought this was about ads?!

Saw a new Moores tailors ad last night for all the tall freaks who walk our planet. The guy keeps bumping his head into things that for us normal people are usually a few feet out of range. Very funny.

Discuss.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Andy, it was a Sprint commercial that had apx. 200 doxies running about, with the person on the phone saying "200 oxen? I thought you said 200 dachshunds." They used mostly real doxies, with some computer generated doxies. Still, it was one of the largest gatherings of doxies since the great doxie migrations, when herds of doxies were forced off of the Praries in Canada, and forced to move south into the Great Plains of the US.


----------

